# Suecia: El Estado controla como meas.



## Joaquim (14 Jun 2012)

Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados

Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar



Una región de Suecia estudiará obligar a los hombres a mear sentados en los lavabos públicos. El Consejo General de Sörmland tiene un año para decidir si apoya la iniciativa presentada por Viggo Hansen, del Partido de la Izquierda.

Según este dirigente, orinar sentado ayuda a reducir los problemas de próstata y también "contribuye a una vida sexual mejor y más larga". Desde la oposición al partido de Hansen se ha señalado que será particularmente difícil vigilar la aplicación de esta nueva normativa si se acaba aprobando.

Los maestros de las guarderías suecas ya alientan a los niños pequeños a sentarse para orinar, entre otras cosas porque consideran que es más higiénico que hacerlo de pie.

Una regin sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados - Noticias Sociedad - e-notcies

Occidente cada día más decadente. :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Elputodirector (14 Jun 2012)

Perdona.

Los sociatas quieren que los hombre meen sentados.

No es lo mismo que el rollo ese de que Suecia bla, bla, bla...


----------



## Joaquim (14 Jun 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Perdona.
> 
> Los sociatas quieren que los hombre meen sentados.
> 
> No es lo mismo que el rollo ese de que Suecia bla, bla, bla...



Si hay cosas que aplaudir se aplauden, si hay cosas que criticar se critican.

Vete a un muro sobre Bankia, o sobre el Rescate, o sobre el Déficit Oculto de la Comunidad de Madrid, o sobre el Ayuntamiento de Torrelodones y ponte a criticar si tienes huevos, fanboy!! ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## javi1984 (14 Jun 2012)

viva la higiene y tal...


----------



## Joaquim (14 Jun 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Perdona.
> 
> Los sociatas quieren que los hombre meen sentados.
> 
> No es lo mismo que el rollo ese de que Suecia bla, bla, bla...



Mira, antes que este hilo he abierto este otro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oy-se-zapaterizando-parte-ii.html#post6558767

Porque no te pasas por allí y das tu opinión, majete!! ::::::


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (14 Jun 2012)




----------



## annamaria (14 Jun 2012)

La realidad es que es más higiénico y mancha menos los alrededores, menos lejía y menos manos limpiando el amarilleo.
Los suecos piensan mientras los catalanes de la sala i martín viven para joder al país con sus bocazas.
Como son hilos correlativos la curiosidad por si eran importantes...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

annamaria dijo:


> La realidad es que es más higiénico y mancha menos los alrededores, menos lejía y menos manos limpiando el amarilleo.
> Los suecos piensan mientras *los catalanes de la sala i martín viven para joder al país con sus bocazas.*
> Como son hilos correlativos la curiosidad por si eran importantes...



Vaya, eso no lo decían cuando gobernaba el ZPedo, annamaria, al contrario, lo aplaudias!! :XX::XX::XX:

Que pasa, el Sala i Martín cuando conviene es Libegal y cuando conviene es Catalán, eh caradura!! :XX::XX::XX:

Tu no eras de las que estaba contra el intervencionismo estatal, que pasa, que con el meo vas a hacer una excepción?? :XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto, de lo que ha dicho Sala i Martín, hay algo que no sea cierto??


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Jun 2012)

La progresia europea en todo su esplendor, pero claro son seres de luz, saludos


----------



## Johan P. Nordström (15 Jun 2012)

annamaria dijo:


> La realidad es que es más higiénico y mancha menos los alrededores, menos lejía y menos manos limpiando el amarilleo.
> Los suecos piensan mientras los catalanes de la sala i martín viven para joder al país con sus bocazas.
> Como son hilos correlativos la curiosidad por si eran importantes...



La verdad que visto así, tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
Anda que no ensucia más mear de pie si te descuidas un poco! 
Lo de las ventajas para la próstata... pues no sé, me parece raro, pero supongo que tendrá algo de verdad si se cita.

Pero antes que "obligar" me parece más sensato ir enseñando (a los críos y a la población) a hacerlo así, que tampoco cuesta mucho, y al final las personas somos animales de costumbres, y si tú te acostumbras a mear sentado en tu casa, lo verás de lo más normal del mundo (eso sí, en un bar yo no meo sentado ni muerto!).


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Johan P. Nordström dijo:


> La verdad que visto así, tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
> Anda que no ensucia más mear de pie si te descuidas un poco!
> Lo de las ventajas para la próstata... pues no sé, me parece raro, pero supongo que tendrá algo de verdad si se cita.
> 
> Pero antes que "obligar" me parece más sensato ir enseñando (a los críos y a la población) a hacerlo así, que tampoco cuesta mucho, y al final las personas somos animales de costumbres, y si tú te acostumbras a mear sentado en tu casa, lo verás de lo más normal del mundo (eso sí, en un bar yo no meo sentado ni muerto!).



Eso es una excusa, el hombre postrado es el objetivo; Ingeniería Social Feminazi. ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Nada nuevo en el horizonte. La dictadura de lo políticamente correcto continúa con su hoja de ruta. Además, es curioso en mi opinión cómo ya no sólo en Suecia, sino en España también se están realizando movimientos pioneros para apuntalar al populacho en una dirección y unos prismas concretos.


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> La progresia europea en todo su esplendor, pero claro son seres de luz, saludos



No creo que sea cuestión única de la progresía Le Truhan. De hecho, en Suecia, el centro derecha también tiene un equilibrio de poder de facto como sucede en Hispanistán y "todo occidente".
De lo que se trata es de dar un paso más reorientado y por llamarlo de una manera un poco más chic reprogramando los parámetros sobre los que se rigen los indivíduos, dar una vuelta de tuerca más entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto. En Hispanistán se pueden ver muchos ejemplos al respecto: ¿recuerdas las campañas del cinturón de seguridad?; la prohibición de utilizar de hablar por tlf. mientras conduces; la ley antitabaco; el "matrimonio" gay; la ley de "igualdad"...
Muchos ejemplos de una estrategia tan vieja como el mundo, pero en su versión (y con los medios) del s.XXI.


Un saludo


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Kalanders dijo:


> No creo que sea cuestión única de la progresía Le Truhan. De hecho, en Suecia, el centro derecha también tiene un equilibrio de poder de facto como sucede en Hispanistán y "todo occidente".
> De lo que se trata es de dar un paso más reorientado y por llamarlo de una manera un poco más chic reprogramando los parámetros sobre los que se rigen los indivíduos, dar una vuelta de tuerca más entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto. En Hispanistán se pueden ver muchos ejemplos al respecto: ¿recuerdas las campañas del cinturón de seguridad?; la prohibición de utilizar de hablar por tlf. mientras conduces; la ley antitabaco; el "matrimonio" gay; la ley de "igualdad"...
> Muchos ejemplos de una estrategia tan vieja como el mundo, pero en su versión (y con los medios) del s.XXI.
> 
> ...



Después terminan cayendo en sus propia contradicciones; por ejemplo las bicicletas.... hacen la campaña de los peligros de la Bici, ponte cascos, coderas, rodilleras, hazte un seguro, etc.

Después, claro, quieren promover el transporte público y desincentivar el uso del coche; por lo que crean el "Bicing"

Pues resulta que los mismos que te querían poner el casco, la codera y la rodillera permiten que todo quisqui vaya en Bici sin casco, sin codera y sin rodillera siempre y cuando usen el "Bicing".

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Estudiante Mir (15 Jun 2012)

Que curioso, a los hombres se les obliga a orinar sentados mientras que para las mujeres hace años que hay un aparato para que puedan mear de pié.







Digan lo que digan, "mear" de pié es más higiénico que sentado en los aseos públicos. Yo, si fuera a Suecia no cumpliría la norma.


----------



## Doc McCoy (15 Jun 2012)

En Suecia parece que intentan borrar cualquier rasgo de masculinidad:

*Hombre arrestado por tener granddes músculos.*

Una agente de la policia sueca abordó a Tomislav Boduljak en Estocolmo y le detuvo para hacerle un análisis de drogas porque asumió, literalmente que" si alguien tiene tu aspecto, es porque seguramente consume drogas"

Si alguno teneis este aspecto, que sepais que se os puede detener en suecia por sospecha ya que al parecer les parece anormal que un hombre pueda tenr músculos ::








Man arrested for having big muscles - The Local


Y al parecer les parece sexista la denominación "el" o "ella" al referirse a niños (o cualquier otra palabra que les describa por el sexo al que pertenecen) así que lo sustituiran por la palabra "amigos" en las guarderías, para ser neutros con el género ::.


'Gender-neutral' pre-school accused of mind control - Europe - World - The Independent

No "him" or "her"; Preschool fights gender bias - CBS News



Y ahora lo de mear sentao. En la sección /int/ (internacional) del imageboard 4chan (el "foro" con más tráfico del mundo) se han convertido en las mascotas de un tiempo a esta parte, todo el mundo se descojona de ellos, algunos se pillan unos rebotes de cuidado, los pobres 8: En fin, según proyecciones demográfcas, debido a la inmigración Suecia será el primer país de Europa en desaparecer la mayoría de origen occidental, así que al menos, sabemos que nuestros amigos Mahometanos sustituirna las costumbres de estos bárbaros del Norte (aunque no se que es peor.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Nlkugty2NDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Que curioso, a los hombres se les obliga a orinar sentados mientras que para las mujeres hace años que hay un aparato para que puedan mear de pié.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kalanders dijo:


> No creo que sea cuestión única de la progresía Le Truhan. De hecho, en Suecia, el centro derecha también tiene un equilibrio de poder de facto como sucede en Hispanistán y "todo occidente".
> De lo que se trata es de dar un paso más reorientado y por llamarlo de una manera un poco más chic reprogramando los parámetros sobre los que se rigen los indivíduos, dar una vuelta de tuerca más entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto. En Hispanistán se pueden ver muchos ejemplos al respecto: ¿recuerdas las campañas del cinturón de seguridad?; la prohibición de utilizar de hablar por tlf. mientras conduces; la ley antitabaco; el "matrimonio" gay; la ley de "igualdad"...
> Muchos ejemplos de una estrategia tan vieja como el mundo, pero en su versión (y con los medios) del s.XXI.
> 
> ...




Si esta estrategia del meo les sale bien después les incentivaran a cagar y mear a la vez para ahorrar tiempo y no malgastar agua, al tiempo!! ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## indibil (15 Jun 2012)

Si es tan buena y maravilloso y sobre todo higiénico (seguro que en el bar manolo es lo más higiénico) ¿Por qué obligan a hacerlo a los varones? Parece que les fatisdia la más nimia diferencia en favor de los varones (puesto que al mear de pie tardamos menos) y la quieren eliminar.
En fin, parece que cuando los mahometanos sea mayoría se van a acabar tanta tontería y seguro que la mayoría de hombres suecos no va a mover ni el dedo pequeño cuando los fanáticos empiezen a poner cada vez más las mismas normas absurdas a las mujeres.


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si esta estrategia del meo les sale bien después les incentivaran a cagar y mear a la vez para ahorrar tiempo y no malgastar agua, al tiempo!! ehhhehhhehhh




No le quepa la menor duda de que a este paso la gente pagará por masturbarse :: :XX:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

indibil dijo:


> Si es tan buena y maravilloso y sobre todo higiénico (seguro que en el bar manolo es lo más higiénico) ¿Por qué obligan a hacerlo a los varones? Parece que les fatisdia la más nimia diferencia en favor de los varones (puesto que al mear de pie tardamos menos) y la quieren eliminar.
> En fin, parece que cuando los mahometanos sea mayoría se van a acabar tanta tontería y seguro que la mayoría de hombres suecos no va a mover ni el dedo pequeño cuando los fanáticos empiezen a poner cada vez más las mismas normas absurdas a las mujeres.



Los mismos que incentivan esto del meo son los que incentivan esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-no-pienso-nunca-cobro-paga.html#post6454425

Curiosamente esto progres a los más macarras y folloneros los miman y los consienten. :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Latin Kings en España: de gánsteres a asociación cultural


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Kalanders dijo:


> No le quepa la menor duda de que a este paso la gente pagará por masturbarse :: :XX:



No hombre no, que eso en los colegios progres lo incentivan, al igual que a "probar la homosexualidad" desde bien pequeñitos!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## geb (15 Jun 2012)

Lo que puedas hacer sentado no lo hagas de pie; lo que puedas hacer tumbado no lo hagas sentado


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> No hombre no, que eso en los colegios progres lo incentivan, al igual que a "probar la homosexualidad" desde bien pequeñitos!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:




Lo que si han incentivado durante años es la ley del mínimo esfuerzo y no saber el significado de esta palabra, elevar el status del alumno sobre el del profesor en contraposición a la pérdida de autoridad de este..., ¿y en qué a repercutido esto?, pues como sabrá en los no pocos casos en los que el alumno se ha sentido con potestad de levantarle la mano al profesor y lo ha hecho. También a los padres debido a la reorientación de la potestad que ellos tienen sobre los hijos etc.

Y así, junto con los que se han puesto a lo largo del hilo muchos ejemplos. Algunos de ellos de hondo calado y otros más banales, pero todos respondiendo a un mismo patrón.


----------



## expresionista (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados
> 
> Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar
> 
> ...



Como vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo,
izquierda=matriarcado=paganismo=sociedad dominando sobre individuo=falsa igualdad=totalitarismo,
mientras que
derecha=patriarcado=cristianismo=sociedad sirviendo al individuo=reconocimiento de la diferencia=meritocracia,
aunque la gente no pertenezca de manera pura a ninguno de los dos bandos (y de aquí vienen los vicios de cierta parte de la derecha).

No es casual que cierto sector de la UE busque una alianza con Rusia y, en menor medida, China, frente a EEUU/UK/Israel. Son concepciones del mundo radicalmente diferentes: totalitarismo frente a libertad.

Estoy bastante seguro de que la gran mayoría de las personas de derechas no estaría en contra de que los individuos de izquierdas establecieran su propia "utopía" siempre que no obliguen a nadie a participar. El problema de la izquierda es que no puede aceptar esto (por sus tendencias totalitarias), y necesita incorporar a los individuos de derechas a su sistema. Casualmente, además, suelen ser estos individuos los más productivos y eso es esencial para que la "utopía" de izquierda pueda funcionar.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

geb dijo:


> Lo que puedas hacer sentado no lo hagas de pie; lo que puedas hacer tumbado no lo hagas sentado



Que cada qual haga lo que le dé la gana, pero un funcionario del estado no ha de ordenarle a nuestros hijos en que posición tiene que mear!! ehhhehhhehhh

Y después, si mea de pie que?? Le van a castigar?? ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (15 Jun 2012)

"la risión del mundo, chacho, semos la risión, Johanson."


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Como vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo,
> izquierda=matriarcado=paganismo=sociedad dominando sobre individuo=falsa igualdad=totalitarismo,
> mientras que
> derecha=patriarcado=cristianismo=sociedad sirviendo al individuo=reconocimiento de la diferencia=meritocracia,
> ...



Ya salio el de la Izquierda y la Derecha... :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Nada, tu a lo tuyo, sigue, sigue!! Que el Marianismo no tiene nada que ver con la Iglésia Católica, majete, y EEUU, UK y Israel son un infierno para los progres. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> "la risión del mundo, chacho, semos la risión, Johanson."



Primero prometían la "liberación sexual" pero detrás estaba escondido el Feminazismo y los Transmaricabollos. ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## Doc McCoy (15 Jun 2012)

Jojojojojojojoo, esta gente es un mina

*Campaña en Suecia contra la actitud "Macho-Men" de sentarse con las piernas abiertas en el transporte público*


Al parecer a las feministas suecas les parece machista y opresor, y que atenta contra la libertad femenina que los hombres se sienten en el transporte público sin estrujarse los huevos


Swedish blogger snaps commuting 'macho men' - The Local





















Macho i Kollektivtrafiken | - din genusvän i kollektivtrafiken


Estas imagenes que podrían herir la sensibilidad del mismísimo Chuck Norris son la prueba palpable de la opresión a la que las mujeres suecas deben enfrentarse día a día, gran obstáculo para su desarrollo personal y bienestar espiritual


Claro que si hubieran estado en los "Boy Scouts" sabrían que una forma de distinguir las pisadas de hombres de las de mujeres al seguir un rastro es que la de los hombres tienden a estar separadas entre sí y con las puntas hacia afuera y las mujeres más juntas y con las puntas de los pies ligeramente hacia adentro. Esto, es ni más ni menos que por la posición anatómica de la cadera diferente antre sexos debido al canal del parto, por eso la diferencia postural al caminar o sentarse ( hombres rodillas separadas, puntas de los pies hacia afuera, mujeres rodillas mas juntas, pies ligeramente hacia adentro)















En fin, que la anatomía no les impida montarse sus películas de opresión.


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Primero prometían la "liberación sexual" pero detrás estaba escondido el Feminazismo y los Transmaricabollos. ehhhehhhehhh




El asunto es que "esta gente" lo plantea todo con mucho tiempo vista, a muy largo plazo, y tienen que hilar todo de manera absolútamente milimétrica.
Al hilo del quote, échale un vistazo a "mayo del 68" y todo lo que supuso a posteriori, ¡menudo golpe de efecto!.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Kalanders dijo:


> El asunto es que "esta gente" lo plantea todo con mucho tiempo vista, a muy largo plazo, y tienen que hilar todo de manera absolútamente milimétrica.
> Al hilo del quote, échale un vistazo a "mayo del 68" y todo lo que supuso a posteriori, ¡menudo golpe de efecto!.



Los del "prohibido prohibir" son los que mas cosas han prohibido.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Jojojojojojojoo, esta gente es un mina
> 
> *Campaña en Suecia contra la actitud "Macho-Men" de sentarse con las piernas abiertas en el transporte público*
> 
> ...



Pero si vas con la chilaba "son tus costumbres y hay que respetarlas"


----------



## expresionista (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ya salio el de la Izquierda y la Derecha... :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Nada, tu a lo tuyo, sigue, sigue!! Que el Marianismo no tiene nada que ver con la Iglésia Católica, majete, y EEUU, UK y Israel son un infierno para los progres. :bla::bla::bla:



Para empezar, el post inicial menciona claramente que la propuesta proviene de la izquierda (no podía ser de otra manera). Además, no creo que el PP represente a la verdadera derecha en muchas cosas (la del estilo de Ron Paul, por ejemplo), y esto se ve día a día. Por último, es la izquierda la que está detrás de la UE proyectada hacia Rusia, frente al bloque EEUU/UK/Israel (aunque la individualidad está presente en muchos otros paises, como por ejemplo los del sur de Europa). Ya sé que este bloque es un infierno para los progres puesto que no soportan la idea de que el individuo se gestione por sí mismo, y tratan de minar esto siempre que pueden.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Para empezar, el post inicial menciona claramente que la propuesta proviene de la izquierda (no podía ser de otra manera). Además, no creo que el PP represente a la verdadera derecha en muchas cosas (la del estilo de Ron Paul, por ejemplo), y esto se ve día a día. Por último, es la izquierda la que está detrás de la UE proyectada hacia Rusia, frente al bloque EEUU/UK/Israel (aunque la individualidad está presente en muchos otros paises, como por ejemplo los del sur de Europa). Ya sé que este bloque es un infierno para los progres puesto que no soportan la idea de que el individuo se gestione por sí mismo, y tratan de minar esto siempre que pueden.



Tu a lo tuyo... 

Obama confirma su apoyo al matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo - Mundo - CNNMéxico.com


----------



## Shui (15 Jun 2012)

Los seres de luz brillando con todo su esplendor otra vez más


----------



## expresionista (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tu a lo tuyo...
> 
> Obama confirma su apoyo al matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo - Mundo - CNNMéxico.com



Y qué te crees que está pasando en EEUU? Lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo es mucho más amplio y profundo de lo que muchos piensan. Cuando hablo del bloque EEUU/UK/Israel me refiero a los valores tradicionales, no lo que está pasando últimamente.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Shui dijo:


> Los seres de luz brillando con todo su esplendor otra vez más



El Feminazismo y el Giliprogresismo son los tontos útiles del Sistema.

Los que gritaban a la vez "Papeles para Todos" y "Contra la Globalización" :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (15 Jun 2012)

Es más progre y más chulo mear tumbao, claro que te pones todo perdido de orines:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Y qué te crees que está pasando en EEUU? Lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo es mucho más amplio y profundo de lo que muchos piensan. Cuando hablo del bloque EEUU/UK/Israel me refiero a los valores tradicionales, no lo que está pasando últimamente.



Israel valores tradicionales?? Para ellos, para los demás progresismo a manos llenas!!

La izquierda auténtica, la obrera, la de la lucha de clases, ha sido secuestrada por el giliprogresismo... eso no es izquierda, esos son los tontos útiles del sistema!! ehhhehhhehhh

Franco era más de izquierdas que estos lelos, pues con el los trabajadores y las clases populares estaban mucho mejor!! Franco era un Socialista de Derechas, la única opción que el cuento del "izquierda-derecha" no contempla, te has parado a preguntar porque?? ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## Blackest (15 Jun 2012)

Lo del mear sentado es una castración simbólica hacia varón.
Los hombres tenemos la suerte de poder mear de pie nuestra anatomía (pene) nos brinda esa posibilidad, renunciar a mear de pie es renunciar a tener pene castrarnos simbólicamente, yo no me voy a castrar tenlo por seguro.
Lo malo es que a las nuevas generaciones les van a enseñar que se mea sentado, como ha nosotros se nos enseño que podemos mear unos al lado de los otros de pie en los urinarios públicos, sin derecho a un mínimo de intimidad, y ya no es que se les enseñe a no mear de pie se les enseñara a no pensar en mear de pie, ni siquiera se plantearan que su pene les permite mear de pie, no lo verán


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Y qué te crees que está pasando en EEUU? Lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo es mucho más amplio y profundo de lo que muchos piensan. Cuando hablo del bloque EEUU/UK/Israel me refiero a los valores tradicionales, no lo que está pasando últimamente.



Mira que valores tradicionales transmiten los Judíos de Hollywood, en EEUU, para la juventud:


[YOUTUBE]3CKvT_Z1SIs[/YOUTUBE]

Esta en cartelera, por si te animas a ir a verla.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Jun 2012)

..otro experimento más de control mental y zombificación tipo _Made in Tavistock_


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Blackest dijo:


> *Lo del mear sentado es una castración simbólica hacia varón.
> Los hombres tenemos la suerte de poder mear de pie nuestra anatomía (pene) nos brinda esa posibilidad, renunciar a mear de pie es renunciar a tener pene castrarnos simbólicamente*, yo no me voy a castrar tenlo por seguro.
> Lo malo es que a las nuevas generaciones les van a enseñar que se mea sentado, como ha nosotros se nos enseño que podemos mear unos al lado de los otros de pie en los urinarios públicos, sin derecho a un mínimo de intimidad, y ya no es que se les enseñe a no mear de pie se les enseñara a no pensar en mear de pie, ni siquiera se plantearan que su pene les permite mear de pie, no lo verán



Acabas de llegar al fondo de la cuestión, felicidades!!


----------



## expresionista (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Israel valores tradicionales?? Para ellos, para los demás progresismo a manos llenas!!
> 
> La izquierda auténtica, la obrera, la de la lucha de clases, ha sido secuestrada por el giliprogresismo... eso no es izquierda, esos son los tontos útiles del sistema!! ehhhehhhehhh
> 
> Franco era más de izquierdas que estos lelos, pues con el los trabajadores y las clases populares estaban mucho mejor!! Franco era un Socialista de Derechas, la única opción que el cuento del "izquierda-derecha" no contempla, te has parado a preguntar porque?? ehhhehhhehhh



Yo estoy hablando de principios fundamentales, no de partidos políticos. Nada que proponga una falsa igualdad entre los hombres es de derechas. La izquierda clásica de la que hablas es solo otra manifestación del progresismo que vemos ahora, y todo tiene la misma raíz. Se trata de reflexionar y librarse de los prejuicios que nos han implantado.

Cuánto de lo que crees saber lo sabes con certeza y no lo "sabes" porque simplemente has tomado lo que te cuentan los medios de comunicación?


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (15 Jun 2012)

Estas feminazis ya no saben que hacer para intentar humillarnos.












Seguro que todo ha sido idea de algún callo feminazi:


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> El Feminazismo y el Giliprogresismo son los tontos útiles del Sistema.
> 
> Los que gritaban a la vez "Papeles para Todos" y "Contra la Globalización" :ouch::ouch::ouch:




Son curiosas las contradicciones que acarrean muchos de los puntos que se han tocado en hilo. 
Paradógicamente los más globalizadores son los autodenominados antiglobalización (papeles para todos), los abanderados de la tolerancia son sobre el papel los más intolerantes... tontos útiles en el fondo, quienes en realidad importan una mierda a los que parten el bacalao.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Yo estoy hablando de principios fundamentales, no de partidos políticos. Nada que proponga una falsa igualdad entre los hombres es de derechas. La izquierda clásica de la que hablas es solo otra manifestación del progresismo que vemos ahora, y todo tiene la misma raíz. Se trata de reflexionar y librarse de los prejuicios que nos han implantado.
> 
> Cuánto de lo que crees saber lo sabes con certeza y no lo "sabes" porque simplemente has tomado lo que te cuentan los medios de comunicación?



Entonces estas en contra de la igualdad de derechos y obligaciones? de la igualdad ante la ley?? Se empieza como tú y se vuelve a la Edad Media con la Nobleza, el Clero y tal!! 

Por cierto, tu no sabias que la mayoría de los padres fundadores de EEUU eran Masones??


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Kalanders dijo:


> Son curiosas las contradicciones que acarrean muchos de los puntos que se han tocado en hilo.
> Paradógicamente los más globalizadores son los autodenominados antiglobalización (papeles para todos), los abanderados de la tolerancia son sobre el papel los más intolerantes... *tontos útiles en el fondo, quienes en realidad importan una mierda a los que parten el bacalao*.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Kalanders (15 Jun 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Estas feminazis ya no saben que hacer para intentar humillarnos.
> 
> Seguro que todo ha sido idea de algún callo feminazi:




Cierto, pero no dejan de ser peones en su mayoría que no importan un carajo a los que mueven los títeres.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo del mear sentado es una castración simbólica hacia varón.
> Los hombres tenemos la suerte de poder mear de pie nuestra anatomía (pene) nos brinda esa posibilidad, renunciar a mear de pie es renunciar a tener pene castrarnos simbólicamente, yo no me voy a castrar tenlo por seguro.
> Lo malo es que a las nuevas generaciones les van a enseñar que se mea sentado, como ha nosotros se nos enseño que podemos mear unos al lado de los otros de pie en los urinarios públicos, sin derecho a un mínimo de intimidad, y ya no es que se les enseñe a no mear de pie se les enseñara a no pensar en mear de pie, ni siquiera se plantearan que su pene les permite mear de pie, no lo verán



Pues imaginate esto, impuesto por la autoridad de un profesor/a bajo amenaza de castigo y con escarnio y humillación públicas en caso de negarse... eso a niños menores de edad en la etapa más voluble e influenciable de su vida. :S:S:S


----------



## expresionista (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Entonces estas en contra de la igualdad de derechos y obligaciones? de la igualdad ante la ley?? Se empieza como tú y se vuelve a la Edad Media con la Nobleza, el Clero y tal!!



Una cosa es igualdad de derechos y obligaciones, y respeto a la vida humana, y otra muy distinta es la discriminación positiva y el totalitarismo.



Joaquim dijo:


> Por cierto, tu no sabias que la mayoría de los padres fundadores de EEUU eran Masones??



Eso he oido, pero todo tiene su explicación. Tampoco defiendo el individualismo extremo, egoista y rapaz, que se suele asociar a los anglosajones.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (15 Jun 2012)

Un sueco del año 2030, gracias a la dictadura feminazi:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Un sueco del año 2030, gracias a la dictadura feminazi:



:XX::XX::XX:

No hombre, no, que llevarán todo el cuerpo depilado, que eso de un hombre con pelo es "machista" y "patriarcal"!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Leovigildo (15 Jun 2012)

Cabrónidos todos, que yo respetaba a esta gente ::

En serio, me he quedado a cuadros con ambas propuestas. ¿Las demanda sólo el grupo feminista o es una propuesta del bobierno? Porque es para salir del país echando leches.


----------



## MariaL. (15 Jun 2012)

Me parece estupendo que ya desde las guarderías enseñen las costumbres más higiénicas, aquí aún hay guarderías que no tienen jabón porque dicen que los niños se lo comen : (

Respecto a ir con las piernas abiertas, veo que como está en inglés somos faciles de manipular, pasamos de leerlo y nos creemos lo que nos cuenta el manipulador de turno. Os cuento, dice que una mujer empezó esta protesta harta de que los hombres se cojan más del espacio correspondiente a un asiento al ocupar con sus piernas un trozo del asiento continuo.

Y las que vamos mucho en autobús sabemos que esto es cierto, como te toque de compañero un hombre de cierto largo de piernas, tienes que pedirle que las junte, porque tú no tienes que ir apretujada porque él quiera más espacio del que le corresponde por el billete y más de uno se ha cabreado. A mi me tiene pasado que hasta el conductor se ha tenido quee meter en el tema, porque él es muy macho y se toma como que le estoy atancando su masculinidad y quiero amanerarlo. NO. Yo quiero lo que corresponde, mi asiento entero

En España las mujeres hacen algo similar con las bolsas, pero no suelen enfadarse cuando les pides que ubiquen las bolsas de forma que sólo les moleste a ellas.


----------



## Explotaaa (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados
> 
> Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo piensan obligarlos a mear sentandos? ¿Bajando el techo de los urinarios? ¿O van a poner a la Gestapo de las meadas a vigilar los urinarios? Con lo que fueron estos vikingos.


----------



## Explotaaa (15 Jun 2012)

indibil dijo:


> Si es tan buena y maravilloso y sobre todo higiénico (seguro que en el bar manolo es lo más higiénico) ¿Por qué obligan a hacerlo a los varones? Parece que les fatisdia la más nimia diferencia en favor de los varones (puesto que al mear de pie tardamos menos) y la quieren eliminar.
> En fin, parece que cuando los mahometanos sea mayoría se van a acabar tanta tontería y seguro que la mayoría de hombres suecos no va a mover ni el dedo pequeño cuando los fanáticos empiezen a poner cada vez más las mismas normas absurdas a las mujeres.



No van a mover un dedo porque la mayoría tendrán menos testosterona que un eunuco. Si se está llevando un genocidio institucional contra la masculinidad, ¿quién va a plantar cara a la morisma?

¿Estos?







¿Estos?







Ése es el prototipo de europeo del futuro, los bárbaros deben de estar partiéndose de vernos. Además no les faltarán guardias para vigilar sus harenes, y no necesitarán ni caparlos.


----------



## Latun King (15 Jun 2012)

[Mode ironic ON] 

Los hombres tienen que mear alto y marcar el territorio, va contranatura hacerlo de otra forma. Además a los foreros de burbuja con nuestra superdotación no nos hace falta mear sentados, de pie la distancia que queda hasta al váter es la misma que sentados, sentados es incómodo por lo frío que está el sanitario. 

Sobre lo de sentarse con las piernas juntas, las pelotas impiden que se puedan cerrar totalmente, que luego eso es malo porque se recalientan los testículos y se producen espermatozoides de menor calidad.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKOcN8XVEqY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKOcN8XVEqY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2012)

Fragmento Bananas-Woody Allen.mpg - YouTube


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

Algun macho alfa por aqui veria menoscabo de su hombria si meara sentado... Jojojojo me parto, ningun sitio como este foro para echarse unas risas.


----------



## Apolodoro (15 Jun 2012)

Están locos estos vikingos.


----------



## laresial (15 Jun 2012)

Está claro que cuando la decadencia se instala en el espíritu de un pueblo este siempre se manifiesta con los peores síntomas posibles castrando su reproducción, sus ideales, y su orgullo.

Quien se quiera sentar que se siente. Pero que te quieran obligar a sentarse es de *********** quiero decir, gilipollas profundos.
Y lo del argumento de limpiar, si vives sólo te lo limpias tú, digo yo.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Algun macho alfa por aqui veria menoscabo de su hombria si meara sentado... Jojojojo me parto, ningun sitio como este foro para echarse unas risas.



Si le obligan, lee bien, si le obligan ehhhehhhehhh.... en lo que a mi respecta, que cada qual eche el meo como quiera, si quiere de pie o si quiere sentado.

Edito: Greco, sabiendo lo que te va comprendo tu posición, pues que te den y que lo disfrutes.


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

> Edito: Greco, sabiendo lo que te va comprendo tu posición, pues que te den y que lo disfrutes.



Gracias, ¿pero a que se refiere Ud.? No le sigo...


----------



## bvilbou (15 Jun 2012)

Seguro que anda Zapatero y la Sinde de vacaciones por Suecia




Joaquim dijo:


> Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados
> 
> Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

bvilbou dijo:


> Seguro que anda Zapatero y la Sinde de vacaciones por Suecia



Y no te olvides a la Aído, la de la Vogue y la Pajin con su Power Balance


----------



## El Heraldo Español (15 Jun 2012)

La mayoria de los alemanes desde hace tiempo tienen esa costumbre, pero de eso a sentarse en un wc lleno de mierda en una gasolinera o un pub, va un tramo.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Gracias, ¿pero a que se refiere Ud.? No le sigo...



[YOUTUBE]aBzctdhERwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

El Heraldo Español dijo:


> La mayoria de los alemanes desde hace tiempo tienen esa costumbre, pero de eso a sentarse en un wc lleno de mierda en una gasolinera o un pub, va un tramo.



A quien le dé la gana mear sentado que mee sentado, pero alguien ha obligado a la mayoría de alemanes a hacerlo?? Pues lo dicho!!


----------



## neofiz (15 Jun 2012)

No puede ser bueno mear empujando el pene hacia abajo, porque al mear el pene tira para arriba y si te descuidas te se suelta para arriba y meas sobre la puerta.

Yo cuando estoy enfermo a 40 de fiebre meo sentado por no desmayarme pero también tengo el pene en su estado mas fácido.

Y en erección es imposible mear sentado, si te la doblas ya no meas . Y lo digo por la meada matutina que todos los hombres tenemes de vez en cuando con el mástil alzado. Yo esta meada la hago a dos pasos de distancia y apuntando un poco hacia abajo, si me siento tendría que ser en una silla delante del water y calculando el ángulo del disparo y la intensidad, imposible ser higiénico.

TAG: SUECOS POLLA FLÁCIDA


----------



## cthulhu (15 Jun 2012)

Con esos niveles de alienación no me extraña que los seres de luz tengan esa cantera de tarados que a veces les revienta la cabeza de tanta represión y se cogen una metralleta para cargarse un campamento entero.

Europa, sobre todo la del norte es un lugar cada vez más deprimente y opresivo.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

cthulhu dijo:


> Con esos niveles de *alienación* no me extraña que los seres de luz tengan esa cantera de tarados que a veces les revienta la cabeza de tanta represión y se cogen una metralleta para cargarse un campamento entero.
> 
> Europa, sobre todo la del norte es un lugar cada vez más deprimente y opresivo.



Has dado con la palabra clave para definirlo. :Aplauso:


----------



## todoayen (15 Jun 2012)

Oooh!!Oooh!!
Que viene el NWO!!!!

Sólo falta que prohíban fumar en bares y dentro del coche!!!! Ah, no que eso ya está.

Una pregunta por curiosidad, ¿Cuántos de los que os parece mal usais el bidet después de cagar?


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

No lo veo, el embed ese no va bien en Chrome bajo Linux. Una pena, seguro que es muy interesante. ¿Porque no lo dice a las claras?


----------



## Skizored (15 Jun 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> No puede ser bueno mear empujando el pene hacia abajo, porque al mear el pene tira para arriba y si te descuidas te se suelta para arriba y meas sobre la puerta.
> 
> Yo cuando estoy enfermo a 40 de fiebre meo sentado por no desmayarme pero también tengo el pene en su estado mas fácido.
> 
> ...



Me parto :XX::XX::XX:

Tengo la solución perfecta a las meadas matutinas con el mastil en todo lo alto, meas como cuando en baloncesto tiras por tablero, apuntando al espejo y asi con un poco de maña puedes conseguir que el chorrito caiga en el lavamanos y así no tienes que retorcerte la picha, pero eso si, procura que no te vea la parienta que de la colleja que te puede soltar te puede estampar los piños en el grifo y se te acaba la erección de golpe.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> No lo veo, el embed ese no va bien en Chrome bajo Linux. Una pena, seguro que es muy interesante. ¿Porque no lo dice a las claras?



Era un anuncio de Griego de Danone con Eduardo Noriega, contento??


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

todoayen dijo:


> Oooh!!Oooh!!
> Que viene el NWO!!!!
> 
> Sólo falta que prohíban fumar en bares y dentro del coche!!!! Ah, no que eso ya está.
> ...



La question no es esa, la questión es, a quantos un funcionario del estado a obligado a usar el bidet después de cagar? No confundamos, no confundamos!! Aquí no se questiona el echo sino la obligación de una acción y la prohibición de otra legítima por parte del aparato represor del estado para fines de Ingeniería Social. ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## todoayen (15 Jun 2012)

Vivir en sociedad implica perder libertades por el bien común.

A usted le molesta pararse en los semáforos o no poder conducir por la acera? No, porque obtiene un bien mayor, la existencia del tráfico rodado.

Supongo que a usted toda la era de ZP no le pareció un intento de ingeniería social.

Yo no puedo fumar en bares, tu meas sentado, y los dos nos aguantamos.

Pero seguiremos soportando a la gente que deja las mierdas y meados de sus perros en unas aceras y jardines que cuesta mucho mantener y son foco de infecciones.

¿Sería el estado un represor ni pusiera una tasa a los propietarios de perros y pusieran fuertes multas por las deposiciones?

No se equivoque, quiero tanto a los animales que me jode que la gente os coja por capricho y que algunos los abandonen y maltraten. Por no decir que su libertad de tener perro coharta la de mis hijos de poder retozar en un césped.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

todoayen dijo:


> Vivir en sociedad implica perder libertades por el bien común.
> 
> A usted le molesta pararse en los semáforos o no poder conducir por la acera? No, porque obtiene un bien mayor, la existencia del tráfico rodado.
> 
> ...



Y tu que sabes como meo yo?? Por supuesto que ha de haber civismo, pero el estado se está metiendo en temas que no le incumben, como lo de fumar en bares.... que ahora con Eurovegas se lo van a pasar por el forro, por cierto.

Respecto a mi punto de vista, el que se pueda fumar o no en un bar ha de depender de la decisión del dueño... aunque por lo que a mi respecta como ex-fumador la ley antitabaco me va de PM.


----------



## Monty (15 Jun 2012)

Jamás creí que pudiera entrar nadie la defender la obligación.


----------



## todoayen (15 Jun 2012)

No has entendido el sentido de la frase. Quiero decir que si te obligasen lo tendrías que hacer i gual que se tuvo que dejar de fumar en los bare, cosa que a mí también me parece estupenda. Lo que nos quejamos los fumadores es de la falta de libertad para que un propietario elija, más cuando había hecho una fuerte inversión. Y muchos se tiraban al cuello y casi te llamaban asesino de niños.

Yo no le daría mayor importancia a lo de mear sentado,algo que los judíos hacen desde siempre, no puede haber un poli en cada vater.

Lo que le doy importancia es al lenguaje revolucionario que parece propio de gente totalmente adicta a esa jerga casi paramilitar.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

todoayen dijo:


> No has entendido el sentido de la frase. Quiero decir que si te obligasen lo tendrías que hacer i gual que se tuvo que dejar de fumar en los bare, cosa que a mí también me parece estupenda. *Lo que nos quejamos los fumadores es de la falta de libertad para que un propietario elija*, más cuando había hecho una fuerte inversión. Y muchos se tiraban al cuello y casi te llamaban asesino de niños.
> 
> Yo no le daría mayor importancia a lo de mear sentado,algo que los judíos hacen desde siempre, no puede haber un poli en cada vater.
> 
> Lo que le doy importancia es al lenguaje revolucionario que parece propio de gente totalmente adicta a esa jerga casi paramilitar.



Que he dicho yo sino!! :ouch:

Lo que digo es que como ex-fumador me parece de PM la ley, como seguramente a las mujeres de la limpieza Suecas les parecera de PM esta nueva ley porque les supondrá menores probabilidades de meadas fuera de tiesto. ehhhehhhehhh

Aunque por ejemplo, hace poco me quise fumar un puro por una celebración y me toco los cojones tener que irmelo a fumar a la calle. :ouch:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Monty dijo:


> Jamás creí que pudiera entrar nadie la defender la obligación.



Ahora resultará que los progres de toda la vida que mean sentados!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Blackest (15 Jun 2012)

cthulhu dijo:


> Con esos niveles de alienación no me extraña que los seres de luz tengan esa cantera de tarados que a veces les revienta la cabeza de tanta represión y se cogen una metralleta para cargarse un campamento entero.
> 
> Europa, sobre todo la del norte es un lugar cada vez más deprimente y opresivo.



:XX: :XX:



Greco dijo:


> Algun macho alfa por aqui veria menoscabo de su hombria si meara sentado... Jojojojo me parto, ningun sitio como este foro para echarse unas risas.



Obligados si y sin obligar tambien, la castración voluntaria no es menos castración por ser voluntaria.
Como dije antes renunciar a esa posibilidad que nos brinda el tener pene implica renunciar a nuestro sexo.


Joaquim dijo:


> Pues imaginate esto, impuesto por la autoridad de un profesor/a bajo amenaza de castigo y con escarnio y humillación públicas en caso de negarse... eso a niños menores de edad en la etapa más voluble e influenciable de su vida. :S:S:S



Ningun profesor puede meterse en el baño con el niño a ver si se saca la pilila y mea de pie o se castra sentandose y sacandosela sentado, lo tendrán que imponer de forma cultural como el afeitarse las piernas o el ser un pagafantas, y si han impuesto esto también podrán imponer la forma de mear


----------



## Monty (15 Jun 2012)

todoayen dijo:


> No has entendido el sentido de la frase. Quiero decir que si te obligasen lo tendrías que hacer i gual que se tuvo que dejar de fumar en los bare, cosa que a mí también me parece estupenda. Lo que nos quejamos los fumadores es de la falta de libertad para que un propietario elija, más cuando había hecho una fuerte inversión. Y muchos se tiraban al cuello y casi te llamaban asesino de niños.
> 
> Yo no le daría mayor importancia a lo de mear sentado,algo que los judíos hacen desde siempre, no puede haber un poli en cada vater.
> 
> Lo que le doy importancia es al lenguaje revolucionario que parece propio de gente totalmente adicta a esa jerga casi paramilitar.



Le juro a usted que no hay poder en la tierra que pueda obligarme a hacer eso si no quiero.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues imaginate esto, impuesto por la autoridad de un profesor/a bajo amenaza de castigo y con escarnio y humillación públicas en caso de negarse... eso a niños menores de edad en la etapa más voluble e influenciable de su vida. :S:S:S



Para eso están los padres, para que apoyen y aprueben que sus hijos orinen de pié. Enseña a tus hijos a orinar de pié antes de que vayan a la escuela. Méteselo en su disco duro antes de los 3 años y así no saldrá jamás.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (15 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me parece estupendo que ya desde las guarderías enseñen las *costumbres más higiénicas*, aquí aún hay guarderías que no tienen jabón porque dicen que los niños se lo comen : (
> 
> Respecto a ir con las piernas abiertas, veo que como está en inglés somos faciles de manipular, pasamos de leerlo y nos creemos lo que nos cuenta el manipulador de turno. Os cuento, dice que una mujer empezó esta protesta harta de que los hombres se cojan más del espacio correspondiente a un asiento al ocupar con sus piernas un trozo del asiento continuo.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí... claro... es superhigiénico el estado de la mayoría de los aseos púbicos o los del Bar Manolo... totalmente recomendable sentarse en estos sitios...

Yo no hace mucho pasé por un instituto (terminé 2º de bach en 2005) y llegué a ver cosas espeluznantes y no solo en el baño de caballeros (era la juventud y muyyyy de vez en cuando alguna chica accedía a que me morreara con ella y para escondernos íbamos a los baños de chicas...).


----------



## todoayen (15 Jun 2012)

Monty dijo:


> Le juro a usted que no hay poder en la tierra que pueda obligarme a hacer eso si no quiero.



Le juro que no hay poder en la tierra que pueda obligar a las mujeres a depilarse voluntariamente.::


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Jun 2012)

Y la economía que supone el poder mear varios hombres a la par en el mismo inodoro, ¿ eso qué, eh? Hay que tener una cierta confianza, eso sí.


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

Es mas higienico y punto pelota. Por otro lado... ¿alguien puede explicarme como puede obligarse a un hombre a mear sentado? En el peor de los casos puede mear de pie detras de un arbol...

Dejad de agarrarosla con papel de fumar, nenazas.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Es mas higienico y punto pelota. Por otro lado... ¿alguien puede explicarme como puede obligarse a un hombre a mear sentado? En el peor de los casos puede mear de pie detras de un arbol...
> 
> Dejad de agarrarosla con papel de fumar, *nenazas.*



De Putas habla la Tacones!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Elputodirector (15 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> La question no es esa, la questión es, a quantos un funcionario del estado a obligado a usar el bidet después de cagar? No confundamos, no confundamos!! Aquí no se questiona el echo sino la obligación de una acción y la prohibición de otra legítima por parte del aparato represor del estado para fines de Ingeniería Social. ehhhehhhehhh



Letrado !!!

Que eres un letrado !!!


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

> De Putas habla la Tacones!!



Conviene no confundir la imaginacion o suposiciones infundadas con la realidad. Fanboy bocachancla... ¿Quieres que te escalde como en el tema de tu amado UPyDero Toni Canto? A duras penas entiendes lo que se escribe aqui...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Letrado !!!
> 
> Que eres un letrado !!!



Todavía te espero en el hilo de Sala i Martín. :rolleye:


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Conviene no confundir la imaginacion o suposiciones infundadas con la realidad. Fanboy bocachancla... ¿Quieres que te escalde como en el tema de tu amado UPyDero Toni Canto? A duras penas entiendes lo que se escribe aqui...



Que me la suda su vida privada, que tiene razón en lo que dice y punto!! ehhh

Tu escaldarme a mi?? Dejame adivinar que parte del cuerpo es la que tu tienes escaldada, "Greco". ::::::


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

> De Putas habla la Tacones!!





> Todavía te espero en el hilo de Sala i Martín.



¿Ves como eres un bocachancla y tienes mucho que callar? Yo te espero en el antes mencionado... Claro que con la que te ha caido seguro que no vuelves a asomar el hocico.


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

> Que me la suda su vida privada, que tiene razón en lo que dice y punto!!



Venga te lo repito otra vez tonton, si alguien dice A, y hace B... blanco y en botella.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Ves como eres un bocachancla y tienes mucho que callar? Yo te espero en el antes mencionado... Claro que con la que te ha caido seguro que no vuelves a asomar el hocico.



Espera que voy pa allá!! ::


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Venga te lo repito otra vez tonton, si alguien dice A, y hace B... blanco y en botella.



Eso no significa que A no sea cierto!! ehhhehhhehhh

Por cierto, repito, le considero un converso, es como si invalidases el cristianismo de San Pablo por haberlos perseguido antes de caerse del caballo. ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Algun macho alfa por aqui veria menoscabo de su hombria si meara sentado... Jojojojo me parto, ningun sitio como este foro para echarse unas risas.





No figura,no, se trata de que TE OBLIGUEN a mear sentado(o de canto) esgrimiendo las razones que se les antoje, sean estas más o menos peregrinas...

Un saludo.


----------



## Greco (15 Jun 2012)

A ver figura, te repito, ¿Como coño obligas a alguien a mear sentado?

Gracias.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

Greco dijo:


> A ver figura, te repito, ¿Como coño obligas a alguien a mear sentado?
> 
> Gracias.



Preguntaselo a los Suecos. ::::::::


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zismo-del-psoe-impresionante.html#post6563275


----------



## annamaria (15 Jun 2012)

Nada tiene que ver la hombría con mear en cuclillas, nadie, ni las mujeres mean sentadas en retrete ajeno así que hacer filosofía de un chorro pis es tontuna.
Los moros no mean en urinarios en fila, los europeos sí y nadie se alarma si le miran fijo la colita a un europeo de bien. 
Lo que no dudo es sobre la higiene y es cierto que el chorro atinando cuando se atina enguarra más pero se nota que los tíos esos de la hombría limpian pocos retretes propios o ajenos y se trata, precisamente, de higiene y de no haya más bacterias que las imprescindibles.
Lo primero que tendrían que aprender es a diseñar aseos de fácil limpieza y los suecos, daneses y noruegos son especialistas. Suelos con caída y arqueta para que el agua corra libre,retretes colgados sin apoyo al suelo que suele ser el lugar donde más mierda hay. Lavabos igualmente colgados sin peana. Duchas sin plato, suelo liso y desagüe que se limpian mientras se duchan. Hay mucho que aprender de esa gente del norte que, según dicen, son controlados por el estado hasta en el retrete. 
Las pestes que se llevaban media Europa eran por falta de higiene, por mear y cagar en cualquier lugar y de pie que es de hombres. 
Casa papi y lejía....


----------



## Alfaro (15 Jun 2012)

Welcome to Sweden...


----------



## Joaquim (15 Jun 2012)

annamaria dijo:


> Nada tiene que ver la hombría con mear en cuclillas, nadie, ni las mujeres mean sentadas en retrete ajeno así que hacer filosofía de un chorro pis es tontuna.
> Los moros no mean en urinarios en fila, los europeos sí y nadie se alarma si le miran fijo la colita a un europeo de bien.
> Lo que no dudo es sobre la higiene y es cierto que el chorro atinando cuando se atina enguarra más pero se nota que los tíos esos de la hombría limpian pocos retretes propios o ajenos y se trata, precisamente, de higiene y de no haya más bacterias que las imprescindibles.
> Lo primero que tendrían que aprender es a diseñar aseos de fácil limpieza y los suecos, daneses y noruegos son especialistas. Suelos con caída y arqueta para que el agua corra libre,retretes colgados sin apoyo al suelo que suele ser el lugar donde más mierda hay. Lavabos igualmente colgados sin peana. Duchas sin plato, suelo liso y desagüe que se limpian mientras se duchan. Hay mucho que aprender de esa gente del norte que, según dicen, son controlados por el estado hasta en el retrete.
> ...



Si que tiene que ver con que TE OBLIGUEN a hacerlo de cuclillas... quantas veces tendré que repetirlo ya, joder!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Que pasa, que como te da verguenza hacer de Cybersoraya por la mierda de gobierno que tenemos, te dedicas a dar la jodienda en otros hilos, o que?? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Estudiante Mir (15 Jun 2012)

annamaria dijo:


> Nada tiene que ver la hombría con mear en cuclillas, nadie, ni las mujeres mean sentadas en retrete ajeno así que hacer filosofía de un chorro pis es tontuna.
> Los moros no mean en urinarios en fila, los europeos sí y nadie se alarma si le miran fijo la colita a un europeo de bien.
> Lo que no dudo es sobre la higiene y es cierto que el chorro atinando cuando se atina enguarra más pero *se nota que los tíos esos de la hombría limpian pocos retretes propios o ajenos y se trata, precisamente, de higiene y de no haya más bacterias que las imprescindibles.*
> Lo primero que tendrían que aprender es a diseñar aseos de fácil limpieza y los suecos, daneses y noruegos son especialistas. Suelos con caída y arqueta para que el agua corra libre,retretes colgados sin apoyo al suelo que suele ser el lugar donde más mierda hay. Lavabos igualmente colgados sin peana. Duchas sin plato, suelo liso y desagüe que se limpian mientras se duchan. Hay mucho que aprender de esa gente del norte que, según dicen, son controlados por el estado hasta en el retrete.
> ...



Por lo primero, prejuicios, prejuicios everywhere. 

En esto, en unos añitos, no mas de 10, cuando las chicas de 15 a 30 de hoy (que en su mayoría no han sido enseñadas en las tareas del hogar ya que se lo suelen hacer los progenitores) tengan 25 a 40 hablamos. 

Es muy difícil hoy en día encontrar una veinteañera que sepa limpiar, cocinar bien (no vale freír un huevo y tachán, soy cocinera), barrer, fregar, tender y planchar. Yo lo se hacer, vivo con mis padres, mi padre es incapacitado y mi madre se acaba de jubilar hace sólo un mes. ¿Adivinas quién se encargaba de todo hasta entonces a la vez que estudiaba? Yo. 

Y soy afortunado porque de las pocas chicas veinteañeras que saben hacer las tareas del hogar, yo encontré una (eso es algo determinante para mí, de hecho fue de lo primero que me fijé en la primera semana, hace ya 5 años). Es un tesoro irreemplazable por ninguna mujer de mi edad, de hecho, si por lo que sea no continuásemos yo ni me plantearía estar con otra. El 50% solo me acarrearía problemas: Tendría que trabajar fuera y en casa hacerlo todo ya que ni trabajan, ni estudian, ni mueven un solo dedo en casa, a no ser que sea para ensuciar (triple ni), el 40% trabajaría fuera pero dudo que sepan hacer algo en casa así que tendría que trabajar fuera (2 sueldos mejor que uno) y hacerlo todo en casa y el 10% ideal es el que trabaja fuera y en casa, así yo trabajaría fuera pero solo haría la mitad de las tareas en casa (caso de mi novia).

Yo creo que la cuestión de la limpieza es algo que tiende hacia la igualdad, pero por el lado malo. Es decir, no es que los chicos jóvenes hayamos progresado mucho en esto, es que las mujeres jóvenes han sido educadas en la igualdad de no tener ni idea de esto y ni tan siquiera se lo plantean. 

Muchas de las chicas de mi clase hace un año, cuando alquilaron un piso en Madrid para estudiar el MIR no hacían las tareas del hogar ni conviviendo 3 en el mismo piso, y no era por falta de tiempo porque salían muchas noches y todas las semanas hay un día libre que podían aprovechar, no lo hacían porque no sabían y ni se planteaban aprender, preferían pagar para que hicieran las tareas por ellas y que les trajeran la comida a casa.

Por lo de la peste y mear de pié... Me has hecho reír y todo.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (15 Jun 2012)

annamaria dijo:


> Nada tiene que ver la hombría con mear en cuclillas, nadie, ni las mujeres mean sentadas en retrete ajeno así que hacer filosofía de un chorro pis es tontuna.
> Los moros no mean en urinarios en fila, los europeos sí y nadie se alarma si le miran fijo la colita a un europeo de bien.
> Lo que no dudo es sobre la higiene y es cierto que el chorro atinando cuando se atina enguarra más pero se nota que los tíos esos de la hombría limpian pocos retretes propios o ajenos y se trata, precisamente, de higiene y de no haya más bacterias que las imprescindibles.
> Lo primero que tendrían que aprender es a diseñar aseos de fácil limpieza y los suecos, daneses y noruegos son especialistas. Suelos con caída y arqueta para que el agua corra libre,retretes colgados sin apoyo al suelo que suele ser el lugar donde más mierda hay. Lavabos igualmente colgados sin peana. Duchas sin plato, suelo liso y desagüe que se limpian mientras se duchan. Hay mucho que aprender de esa gente del norte que, según dicen, son controlados por el estado hasta en el retrete.
> ...


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

Es un procedimiento más de emasculación, se mire como se mire, por muy recubierto de higinismo y asepsia con la que lo quieran vender. Privar casi de lo único que le queda al hombre que lo "hace hombre", la única DIFERENCIA con respecto a los usos femeninos es algo a salvaguardar.

Os parecerá una gilipollez, pero este que escribe ya ha visto muuuuucho, demasiado. 


Es curioso, los profesores/maestros de acompañar a los niños a que meen porque dicen que se comen el jabón... coño, enséñales que no se come el jabón.


Además hay quien dice qyue por falta de higiene vienen pestes... claro, pero creo que sería necesario recordar que estamos en el siglo XXI... en fin, leer para creer. 


Tiene cojones la puta miseria ideológica que aporta el feminismo del norte... y los españoles le vamos a la zaga... al tiempo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

Con respecto a tema de las piernas abiertas yo también podría quejarme: 

- no ir maquilladas, no es la primera vez que por estrecheces me han manchado la camisa (yo solo pido el respeto que profeso)

- Pelo corto para todas: no sería la primera vez una espesa y tupida melena rizada se ha posado en mi boca. (yo solo pido el respeto que profeso)

- Zapato plano: no es la primera vez que me pisa una señorita con su tacón haciéndome ver las estrellas... 


Hay cosas que se escapan al entendimiento raiconal... ya lo decía Goya "el sueño de la razón produce monstruos... sobre todo feminazismo"


----------



## Oscar Yeager (16 Jun 2012)

Para que luego algunos me llamen loco por decir que los rubitos nórdicos son el pueblo más afeminado que ha pisado la faz de la tierra...:fiufiu:


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues imaginate esto, impuesto por la autoridad de un profesor/a bajo amenaza de castigo y con escarnio y humillación públicas en caso de negarse... eso a niños menores de edad en la etapa más voluble e influenciable de su vida. :S:S:S



Y por qué piensas que un profesor va a usar su autoridad en lugar de llevar al niño a hacer lo apropiado sin presionarle como hace en las otras cosas que le enseña en el aula, en este tema?
Por qué crees que le va a amenazar con castigos y humillaciones? crees que en ese país la educación de los niños se realiza de esa manera?


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Sí, sí... claro... es superhigiénico el estado de la mayoría de los aseos púbicos o los del Bar Manolo... totalmente recomendable sentarse en estos sitios...
> 
> Yo no hace mucho pasé por un instituto (terminé 2º de bach en 2005) y llegué a ver cosas espeluznantes y no solo en el baño de caballeros (era la juventud y muyyyy de vez en cuando alguna chica accedía a que me morreara con ella y para escondernos íbamos a los baños de chicas...).



Y yo me tuve que pegar con todos los universitarios que dirigían el colegio de mi hijo que no querían poner jabón en los baños porque los niños se lo comen....., hasta les lleve estudios que indican como mejor la salud y la supervivencia de la gente desde que existe el jabón!!! y hasta clases de jabón y su composición!!!!

Y qué? qué en temas de higiene estemos en un punto determinado, donde tú y yo estamos de acuerdo que debemos mejorar, hace que no sea cierto que mear de pie se mancha mucho más y la orina es un problema de higiene?


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Con respecto a tema de las piernas abiertas yo también podría quejarme:
> 
> - no ir maquilladas, no es la primera vez que por estrecheces me han manchado la camisa (yo solo pido el respeto que profeso)



Será que no se acerquen a ti si se maquillan con maquillajes baratos



> - Pelo corto para todas: no sería la primera vez una espesa y tupida melena rizada se ha posado en mi boca. (yo solo pido el respeto que profeso)



Lo mismo, pero con el pelo


> - Zapato plano: no es la primera vez que me pisa una señorita con su tacón haciéndome ver las estrellas...



Igual


> Hay cosas que se escapan al entendimiento raiconal... ya lo decía Goya "el sueño de la razón produce monstruos... sobre todo feminazismo"



La igualdad en los términos es que si yo te pido QUE NO INVADAS MI ASIENTO CON TUS PIERNAS tu me pidas QUE NO INVADA TU ESPACIO VITAL CON MI PELO, MI MAQUILLAJE BARATO O MIS ZAPATOS

Y ahí te doy la razón. Y yo soy la primera en entonar el mea culpa y disculparme muchas veces, yo soy muy achuchona, cuando doy dos besos, doy dos besos, no junto las caras. Cuando me apetece dar un abrazo lo doy y a veces a la gente le molesta y me disculpo, guardo en el disco duro que esa persona necesita un espacio vital grande y me contengo a partir de ahí.

En cambio como lo planteas tú la igualdad sería, que nosotras llevemos el pelo corto, no nos maquillemos ni usemos tacón y tú te cortaras las piernas.......

No creo que sea tanto pedir, que os atengais a vuestro espacio en el autobús ( o si quieres nos juntamos para pedir asientos en los autobuses más grandes para las piernas largas que teneis ahora) y las mujeres que tenemos menos necesidad de espacio vital, nos atengamos a respetar el espacio vital de los demás cuadno lo necesitan. Lo que tú pides no excluye lo que pido yo.

Y además no es un tema tan másculino/femenino. Del tema de las piernas, se quejan muchos hombres también, hombres mayores que son molestados por lo mismo. Ten en cuenta que en la generación de los mayores, en un tranvía no se sentaban, los hombres educados con las piernas abiertas. El hombre de bajo nivel se sentaba siempre con las piernas abiertas, pero el educado sabía cuando era permitido y cuando no.


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

Por demografia la cultura sueca (y la de otros paises europeos) desparecerá y sera sustituida por otras, especialmente los musulmanes.
En Malmo, de sueco queda poco según tengo entendido.
Lo "artificial" no perdura en el tiempo pero la vida continua y todo sigue adelante, aunque de otra manera...


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Bdyan dijo:


> Por demografia la cultura sueca (y la de otros paises europeos) desparecerá y sera sustituida por otras, especialmente los musulmanes.
> En Malmo, de sueco queda poco según tengo entendido.
> Lo "artificial" no perdura en el tiempo pero la vida continua y todo sigue adelante, aunque de otra manera...



Tengo una curiosidad tremenda por saber a que llamas "artificial"


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> Tengo una curiosidad tremenda por saber a que llamas "artificial"



Entre otras cosas, llamo artificial a obviar las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres sosteniendo que se trata solo de roles aprendidos....
Tu como lo ves?
No vale decir somos iguales para lo que me conviene y diferentes para lo que no je,je...

En Bruselas tmbién creo que queda poco de belga (aparte de instituciones etc) a nivel de calle...
Claro que hay gente que cree que ser belga es tener elpasaporte de bélgica y ser sueco es tener el de suecia, pero yo por sueco o belga me refiero a tener la cultura y costumbres típicos de estos paises... 
Si a mi me dan la nacionalidad de suecia o belgica, no implicará que sea sueco o belga excepto legalmente claro...


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Será que no se acerquen a ti si se maquillan con maquillajes baratos
> 
> 
> Lo mismo, pero con el pelo
> ...




Es que claro la expresión "macho men" no tiene nada que ver con la intencionalidad de camorra de sexos... podrían haber usado el apelativo de "incívico", pero no, simplemente era un hombre, un acaparador del espacio vital de los demás ciudadanos (perdón, ciudadanas) que por alguna extraña razón no parece que les haya entrado la perentoria necesidad de amigablemente y respetuosamente comentar al "machista opresor" que su pose deja al acompañante de viaje en severa estrechez. 

Lo mismo que yo amigablemente cuando me como la mata de pelo digo: "perdona, no quiero importunarte, pero me haces muchas cosquillas con el pelo en la cara..." y si esa persona tiene dos dedos de frente, se disculparía a lo que yo para quitar hierro diría algo como "nada, mujer... no te preocupes". Sencillo ¿verdad? y no por eso voy a apelar al "género" para obligarles a llevar una o dos o tres gomas del pelo cuando usen el transporte público. 

NO, ahí hay un sesgo intencionado de género. Y si no quieres verlo... en fin, tú misma.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Bdyan dijo:


> Entre otras cosas, llamo artificial a obviar las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres sosteniendo que se trata solo de roles aprendidos....
> Tu como lo ves?
> No vale decir somos iguales para lo que me conviene y diferentes para lo que no je,je...
> 
> ...



Te has parado a pensar que la cultura siemper está en movimiento, modificandose?
La cultura de tus abuelos ya no es la misma que la tuya y si remontas 5 generaciones atrás, igual ya no reconoces lo más básico de tu cultura actual con la de entonces.

La idea de una diferencia genética para explicar el comportamiento ahora que se ha desplegado ya el genoma humano..... como que va perdiendo peso y es más difícil de sostener. Más bien es al revés, cuanto más crece nuestro conocimiento de los génes más claro está que la cultura tiene más influencia de la que se pensaba. Por ejemplo, el color de lo ojos que nunca se dudó que era genético, ahora se sabe que un porcentaje es cultural
También la antropología esta volviendo a analizar muchas cosas, mitos como que amamantar era algo que la mujer sabía por genética, está claro que es falso, lo sabía por cultura, en familia numerosas la niña veía siempre amamantar a mamá o a sus hermandas y aprendía mirando. O que el pecho de la mujer actual se mantiene en la evolución por ser mejor para amamantar está totalmente en entredicho....


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Es que claro la expresión "macho men" no tiene nada que ver con la intencionalidad de camorra de sexos... podrían haber usado el apelativo de "incívico", pero no, simplemente era un hombre, un acaparador del espacio vital de los demás ciudadanos (perdón, ciudadanas) que por alguna extraña razón no parece que les haya entrado la perentoria necesidad de amigablemente y respetuosamente comentar al "machista opresor" que su pose deja al acompañante de viaje en severa estrechez.
> 
> Lo mismo que yo amigablemente cuando me como la mata de pelo digo: "perdona, no quiero importunarte, pero me haces muchas cosquillas con el pelo en la cara..." y si esa persona tiene dos dedos de frente, se disculparía a lo que yo para quitar hierro diría algo como "nada, mujer... no te preocupes". Sencillo ¿verdad? y no por eso voy a apelar al "género" para obligarles a llevar una o dos o tres gomas del pelo cuando usen el transporte público.
> 
> NO, ahí hay un sesgo intencionado de género. Y si no quieres verlo... en fin, tú misma.



volví a dar al link para ver que es eso de macho men, pero ahora está otro link distinto que a lo sumo me lleva a una página en Francés, que tampoco es la que yo leía antes.

La camorra entre los sexos en mi tierra se llama regueifa. Si suele rivalizar en picardía y humor, mi marido y yo la usamos mucho

Yo siempre que fui en el autobús y me molestó así alguien fue un hombre y usó mucho el autobús y nunca me pasó con una mujer. Con mujeres las bolsas en cambio los hombres nunca con bolsas. Y hombres jóvenes, claro, que son quienes tienen la altura para tener esas piernas. Por lo cual supongo que es muy dificil que eso te pase con una mujer, porque esa largura de piernas.... no hay muchas mujeres que pasen de 1.80 y vayan en autobús.

Y yo he comentado que en mi caso, le tengo protestado al crío, porque protesto, me niego a que alguien me esté oprimiendo las piernas o estar retorcida y algunos se enfanda y aún te dicen en plan provocativo algo sobre sus cojones.... una vez incluso tuvo que meterse el conductor porque entre dos hombres, ese y uno mayor que estaba enfrente llegaban a las manos.

voy a ver si encuentro el link original que trajeron en mi historial, porque las traduciones siempre traicionan algo y lo releo desde tu punto de vista, desde la idea de que hay un sesgo de género.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Es que claro la expresión "macho men" no tiene nada que ver con la intencionalidad de camorra de sexos... podrían haber usado el apelativo de "incívico", pero no, simplemente era un hombre, un acaparador del espacio vital de los demás ciudadanos (perdón, ciudadanas) que por alguna extraña razón no parece que les haya entrado la perentoria necesidad de amigablemente y respetuosamente comentar al "machista opresor" que su pose deja al acompañante de viaje en severa estrechez.
> 
> Lo mismo que yo amigablemente cuando me como la mata de pelo digo: "perdona, no quiero importunarte, pero me haces muchas cosquillas con el pelo en la cara..." y si esa persona tiene dos dedos de frente, se disculparía a lo que yo para quitar hierro diría algo como "nada, mujer... no te preocupes". Sencillo ¿verdad? y no por eso voy a apelar al "género" para obligarles a llevar una o dos o tres gomas del pelo cuando usen el transporte público.
> 
> NO, ahí hay un sesgo intencionado de género. Y si no quieres verlo... en fin, tú misma.



Me acabo de dar cuenta que ese link no está en la primera página y yo le estaba dando al de la primera :o
Después de reeler
Yo no tengo tan claro que exista un sesgo de género intencionado. Ni siquiera tengo claro que exista en un sesgo de género. Ni puedes afirmar que no habla con esos desconocidos que la molestan por el artículo, más bien al revés, cuando ya te hartas es porque hablas pero te encuentras con el mismo problema una y otra vez. Lo que te harta es cuando expones una queja pero las cosas no cambian, no? 

Habla de debate.... y presenta las excusas que suelen poner los hombres..... esto es que habla con ellos.

Es como si la chica que te mete los pelos en la boca te dice que ella porque es mujer necesita el pelo largo y como mujer necesita sentirse a gusto con su pelo y tal y cual. Esa es la respuesta que recibe ella, sólo que ellos hablan de sus testículos. Tú dices: lo normal es disculparse. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero su experiencia como la mía no es de disculpas siempre, algunos es de provocación y de actitudes de macho (que yo siempre lo he tomado más en plan de adolescente, supongo que en unos años cambian) pero yo juzgo desde España y ella desde Suecia (las fotos salvo uno, el resto se ven jovencitos)

Y pone sacado del blog, que no habla de educación, que habla de espacio.... vamos, que ella intenta quitar la visión de género, que irá en el término educación, no? 

y dice que no va contra los hombres, al decir que va contra los hombros que piensan que relajar sus testigos es más importante que respetar el espacio de la mujer que va al lado.

Que luego hay un tema de género de fondo, por supuesto, el hombre va educado de forma que no se le obliga a mirar con detenimiento el espacio, es más fácil que entre como un elefante en una chatarrería que una mujer, que se educa desde pequeñita a ser más consciente del lugar en que está y del espacio que ocupa en él. Algo normal por los roles que se iban a dedicar cada uno, la cocida necesita de unas cualidades distintas que el arado. Pero no veo yo en el texto, lo que tú dices.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Y por qué piensas que un profesor va a usar su autoridad en lugar de llevar al niño a hacer* lo apropiado* sin presionarle como hace en las otras cosas que le enseña en el aula, en este tema?
> Por qué crees que le va a amenazar con castigos y humillaciones? crees que en ese país la educación de los niños se realiza de esa manera?



Lo apropiado es que el niño sea libre y pueda orinar de pié.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Lo apropiado es que el niño sea libre y pueda orinar de pié.



No estoy de acuerdo que lo apropiado es que sea libre. Sería un caos si das libertad a los alumnos, no lo hacen ni los padres en casa, ni la sociedad... y resulta que los colegios deben dejar a los niños libres de hacer lo que les da la gana?::


----------



## Estudiante Mir (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Te has parado a pensar que la cultura siemper está en movimiento, modificandose?
> La cultura de tus abuelos ya no es la misma que la tuya y si remontas 5 generaciones atrás, igual ya no reconoces lo más básico de tu cultura actual con la de entonces.
> 
> *La idea de una diferencia genética para explicar el comportamiento ahora que se ha desplegado ya el genoma humano..... como que va perdiendo peso y es más difícil de sostener.* Más bien es al revés, *cuanto más crece nuestro conocimiento de los génes más claro está que la cultura tiene más influencia de la que se pensaba.* Por ejemplo,* el color de lo ojos que nunca se dudó que era genético, ahora se sabe que un porcentaje es cultural*
> También la antropología esta volviendo a analizar muchas cosas, *mitos como que amamantar era algo que la mujer sabía por genética, está claro que es falso, lo sabía por cultura, en familia numerosas la niña veía siempre amamantar a mamá o a sus hermandas y aprendía mirando*. O que *el pecho de la mujer actual se mantiene en la evolución por ser mejor para amamantar está totalmente en entredicho....*



¿En serio conoces la función de todo el ADN al completo? ¿Podrías explicar la función de cada par de bases? ¿Serías capaz de explicar la razón de ser de los exones, no su expresión en ARN sino el sentido del mismo? La verdad es que si conoces el sentido de todo el genoma humano (no que sepamos las bases ni los tripletes que codifican en aminoácidos) deberías publicarlo, te harías de oro y el avance científico sería brutal. De ahí saldría la cura definitiva a una grandísima cantidad de enfermedades. Eres toda una afortunada.

En caso de saberlo, si fue por investigación, ¿Quién te la subvencionó? ¿Fue en España? ¿O en EEUU? ¿O fue por ciencia infusa y porqueyolovalguismo?

Para lo de los ojos, fuente (no vale el diario de Navarra o sálvame o similares, me refiero a Pubmed).

Las ratas también amamantan, ¿Cultura?

Claro, el pecho de la mujer hubiese sido mejor que fuera hexagonal y que tuviera 6 pares de ellos rodeando la vulva, ahí estaría mejor ubicado.

Venga, Charo, déjalo que se te percibe el humillo.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo que lo apropiado es que sea libre. Sería un caos si das libertad a los alumnos, no lo hacen ni los padres en casa, ni la sociedad... y resulta que los colegios deben dejar a los niños libres de hacer lo que les da la gana?::



Claaaarooo, es que ahora, con los niños orinando de pié es un caos.... ufff, no sé como hemos podido vivir tantos siglos con este caos...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo que lo apropiado es que sea libre.



Gracias, acabas de resumir todo el pensamiento feminista en una frase. El pensamiento, no los oropeles que le ponen para que resulte atractivo.


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> La idea de una diferencia genética para explicar el comportamiento ahora que se ha desplegado ya el genoma humano..... como que va perdiendo peso



Hablar sin decir nada, eso si, arrimando el ascua a su sardina y usando palabras complicadas de temas que se desconocen para que se vea que se es "culto"...

El "despliegue" del genoma humano nada tiene que ver con que el comportamiento dependa o no de la genética ya que la secuenciación del mismo no implica que se conozcan las funciones que regula cada parte. 

Lo de que va perdiendo peso supongo que lo habrá dicho "alguien de fiar" que se entera de todo porque lee mucho (habria que tener en cuenta que lee pero bueno, son detalles sin importancia, hay que ser "positivo")...

Lo que es evidente es que las hembras y los machos de las especies en la naturaleza tienen habilidades y funciones distintas, por mucho que frustre este hecho a una minoria de humanos y esto es lo que entiendo por "natural". 

De otra forma, haria milenios que nos habriamos extinguido como especie. Lo que es natural vs. lo que es artificial. Yo lo veo clarisimo...


----------



## annamaria (16 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Por lo primero, prejuicios, prejuicios everywhere.
> 
> En esto, en unos añitos, no mas de 10, cuando las chicas de 15 a 30 de hoy (que en su mayoría no han sido enseñadas en las tareas del hogar ya que se lo suelen hacer los progenitores) tengan 25 a 40 hablamos.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón y sabes de qué va. Si las mujeres, de tan iguales que quieren ser, ni saben lavar unas bragas y vosotros, por razones varias, andais aprendiendo a ser autosuficientes, teneis el cielo ganao y muchas de esas van a quedar para adorar al santo de madera. 
Si acabais entendiendo que es el hipoclorito lo que hace, hacía, a las mujeres insustituibles y aprendeis a manchar poco porque hay que limpiar, lo de mear en cuclillas es, simplemente, una manera de ahorrar lejía. 
Al menos así pienso desde que me fijé en mis hijos creciendo, si era capaz de enseñarles a ser autosuficientes daba igual como mearan.
Siempre la misma cantinela: ya he colocao a mi hijo... una mujer buenísima, guisa y plancha como los ángeles...
Y si era chica: ya la he casao, es un empleado del banesto, una joya. Y para eso las madres se sacrificaban a tope haciendo de los hijos verdaderos hombres que meaban de pié y no recogían la ropa sucia después del baño semanal. Tampoco hacían su cama ni pasaban la escoba, tampoco limpiaban la espuma babosa que quedaba en el lavabo después del afeitado diario. Joyas sí pero hechos a la fuerza unos inútiles para que al casar fueran muy hombres. 
Es eso lo que los meones de pié quieren? Si ellas han perdido esa autosuficiencia que las hacía potentes ahora la baza es vuestra.


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> Tienes razón y sabes de qué va. Si las mujeres, de tan iguales que quieren ser, ni saben lavar unas bragas y vosotros, por razones varias, andais aprendiendo a ser autosuficientes, teneis el cielo ganao y muchas de esas van a quedar para adorar al santo de madera.



Cierto, pero muchas todavia no se han dado cuenta y para evitar perder privilegios que tenian, imponen creencias, hacen leyes a medida, cupos etc. discriminando a los hombres con las mismas. 

Es lo que tiene no poder competir de tu a tu en según que campos por falta de capacidad, se opta por hacer trampas a ver si se salen con la suya...

Igualdad? Si, pero solo para lo que les conviene. Para todo lo demás protección, privilegios y propaganda que las ayuden a jugar con ventaja.


----------



## Doc McCoy (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> (...Yo no tengo tan claro que exista un sesgo de género intencionado. Ni siquiera tengo claro que exista en un sesgo de género. Ni puedes afirmar que no habla con esos desconocidos que la molestan por el artículo, más bien al revés, cuando ya te hartas es porque hablas pero te encuentras con el mismo problema una y otra vez. Lo que te harta es cuando expones una queja pero las cosas no cambian, no?...)
> 
> (...Y pone sacado del blog, que no habla de educación, que habla de espacio.... vamos, que ella intenta quitar la visión de género...)
> 
> voy a ver si encuentro el link original que trajeron en mi historial, porque las traduciones siempre traicionan algo y lo releo desde tu punto de vista, desde la idea de que hay un sesgo de género....)





Traducción literal de la qureja feminista:




> "*Hacemos una declaración de guerra contra todos los hombres machistas que piensan que su necesidad de relajar los músculos de los muslos o, Dios no lo quiera, su falta de voluntad para hacer frente a sudor escroto es más importante que el derecho de las mujeres a la esfera personal y la misma proporción de espacio" que dice en el sitio.*
> 
> *Muchos hombres también dicen* que no son los únicos, *que las mujeres ocupan un espacio así, mediante la colocación del bolso a su lado en el asiento*. Vingren no está segura de que ella está de acuerdo con esta afirmación.
> 
> "*Pero si ese es el caso, es en sí mismo una reacción interesante, ya que implicaría que la única manera para que las mujeres ocupan espacio es erigir un muro entre ellas y la persona que toma el espacio al lado de ella*s", dijo.





Swedish blogger snaps commuting 'macho men' - The Local

Macho i Kollektivtrafiken | - din genusvän i kollektivtrafiken


Dicho en claro, que los hombres se sienten de manera natural según su anatomía, ocupando un 5-7% del asiento contiguo (de maner involuntaria o sin ninguna intención, repito) es un acto de opresión consciente (su necesidad de relajar los músculos de los muslos, coño es que para llevar los músculos en tensión, ¡mejor ir de pie!) pero que las mujeres deliberadamente coloquen su bolso ocupando el 100% del asiento contiguo y obligando al posible "vecino" de asiento a ir de pie, es una respuesta justificada, cabal y normal.

Recapitulemos:

-Hombre sentado de manera natural e inconsciente, ocupa 5-7% asiento contiguo = OPRESION

-Mujer coloca bolso deliberadamente, ocupando 100% asiento contiguo, vecino de pie = NO OPRESION 

Repito, sentarse con las piernas abiertas es la posición anatómica natural para los hombres:

--->http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/317712-suecia-controla-meas-3.html#post6559475

Viene a ser como si alguien muy alto o con el pelo rizado y abundante se te sienta delante en el cine, bloqueando (involuntariamente) y acahcas su actitud al supremacismo estaturista (el "estaturarcado") o al todavía más opresor "rizismo" ( el "peloafroarcado"). 

Con lo facil que seía pedir educadamente que cese en su actitud molesta, pero involuntaria,(en un 99% de los casos daría resultados satisfactorios) mucho mejor montarse la película victimista.


----------



## amonraes (16 Jun 2012)

¿Y las caquitas de la nariz, las podremos quitar o nos obligarán a ir al quirófano para hacerlo?
¿Y cagar, de un único zurullo, no, no valen cagadas de ovejita lucera?
¿Y para un polvo, mínimo exigido 15" de conilinguliliis (la mamada, es obviable) o se suspende el polvo por decreto?
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc







(ahora vendrá el tonto miradedos pasa lunas, que dirá que _"el nazismo es otra cosa"_,... que a _"todo le llamamos nazismo"_)


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> Con lo facil que seía pedir educadamente que cese en su actitud molesta, pero involuntaria,(en un 99% de los casos daría resultados satisfactorios) mucho mejor montarse la película victimista.



Por supuesto que es mucho mejor la pelicula victimista, es super rentable a la hora de obtener privilegios frente al resto de ciudadanos. Por esto lo hacen.


----------



## Latun King (16 Jun 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> No puede ser bueno mear empujando el pene hacia abajo, porque al mear el pene tira para arriba y si te descuidas te se suelta para arriba y meas sobre la puerta.
> 
> Yo cuando estoy enfermo a 40 de fiebre meo sentado por no desmayarme pero también tengo el pene en su estado mas fácido.
> 
> ...



Para resolver ese problema yo aprendí a hacer el pino. Mano de santo hoyga.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Nk025TUNUI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Nk025TUNUI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Beto (16 Jun 2012)

ahora que he aprendido a hacer tirabuzones...


----------



## Doc McCoy (16 Jun 2012)

jojojojojo, que no pare la fiesta

*El ejército sueco "castra" el león heráldico, su símbolo militar, ante protestas de tropas femeninas*








El ejército se vio obligado a emascular al león debido a la sentencia de la corte Europea de justicia, en etención a una denuncia de un grupo de mujeres suecas de la Fuerza de reacción rápida del Nordic Battlegroup (2000 suecos, más 400 entre finlanddeses noruegos, irlandeses y estonios), uno de los 18 de la unión europea.

"El ejército carece de conocimiento acerca de la heráldica. Hubo un tiempo en que los escudos que contienen leones, sin órganos genitales fueron dados a aquellos que traicionaron a la Corona" Dice Vladimir Sagerlund


Swedish military lion gets the snip after women troops protest | Mail Online

Army castrates heraldic lion - The Local




Sin embargo, si pensamos en una sociedad arquetípicamente machista, patriarcal y militarizada, a cualquiera nos viene a la cabeza Roma.

En las legiones, el "signifier" era elegido por su valor, dominio del oficio militar y honradez. Y tenía el honor de cubrir su casco con la piel de un animal totémico, mayoritariamente de lobo.

Lobo que en realidad es la representación de la loba que amamantó a Rómulo y remo, literalmente, la madre de Roma.














Así que para los incivilizados, machistas y patriarcales romanos ya hace miles de años no solo no era menoscabo de su hombría llevar un símbolo totémico femenino " la piel de lobo" (madre de roma) sino que era un honor.

Sin embargo, para las muy paritarias y contemporaneas suecas, les oprime que el símbolo de sus tropas pueda ser un León heráldico con pene, hasta el punto de obligar a retirárselo haciendo a la tropa servir bajo un símbolo (león castrado) que tradicionalmente señala a los traidores a la corona y al país.

Si yo tuviera prejuicios sexistas mayores que pueblos de hace miles de años, con todo lo que se ha avanzado en igualdad, me lo haría mirar...


----------



## expresionista (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> "El ejército carece de conocimiento acerca de la heráldica. Hubo un tiempo en que los escudos que contienen leones, sin órganos genitales fueron dados a aquellos que traicionaron a la Corona" Dice Vladimir Sagerlund



Este comentario casual puede resultar ser profético, de aquí a unos años. Los símbolos tienen mucha importancia, y la institución de la corona en Europa está ligada al viejo orden cristiano y patriarcal.


----------



## Doc McCoy (16 Jun 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Este comentario casual puede resultar ser profético, de aquí a unos años. Los símbolos tienen mucha importancia, y la institución de la corona en Europa está ligada al viejo orden cristiano y patriarcal.



Ya había monarquías en europa antes del cristianismo (en Roma bajo influjo etrusco por ejemplo) y después de expandirse este, hubo monarquías no cristianas (reinos vikingos paganos, califato de Córdoba) y dexsde luego ha habido y hay gobiernos no monárquicos de orden cristiano.

En cuanto al "viejo" orden patriarcal... las tesis de un antiguo matriarcado de Bachofen, por ejemplo, están obsoletas desde casi hace un siglo, desde Malinowski. Por lo que sabemos ya era así en los primates más cercanos a nosotros (chimpancés y Bonobos).


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> ¿En serio conoces la función de todo el ADN al completo? ¿Podrías explicar la función de cada par de bases? ¿Serías capaz de explicar la razón de ser de los exones, no su expresión en ARN sino el sentido del mismo? La verdad es que si conoces el sentido de todo el genoma humano (no que sepamos las bases ni los tripletes que codifican en aminoácidos) deberías publicarlo, te harías de oro y el avance científico sería brutal. De ahí saldría la cura definitiva a una grandísima cantidad de enfermedades. Eres toda una afortunada.
> 
> En caso de saberlo, si fue por investigación, ¿Quién te la subvencionó? ¿Fue en España? ¿O en EEUU? ¿O fue por ciencia infusa y porqueyolovalguismo?
> 
> ...



Vale o no sabes leer bien tal como afirma el informe PISA o no sabes que contestar y por eso haces que lees mal.

Te guste o no te guste, el genoma humano está escrito y se pueden afirmar muchas cossas, como por ejemplo que el color de ojos también es cultural. Si eres de los que defienden al 100% la genética como causante de todo... pues vas a tener cabreos como este muchas veces, porque cuanto más se descubre más se descubre que la cultura tiene causa en muchas cosas que se asumían que eran genéticas.

Lo que seguro que no sabes, no es que hagas que no sabes de que hablo, es que el pecho de la mujer es un pecho peculiar,el niño se ahoga al quedar su nariz tapado con la parte redondeada del pecho, esto hace que abra la boca para respirar y suelte el pezón. Requiere técnica dar el pecho a un bebé humano, técnica que antes todo el mundo sabía que se requería, hombres y mujeres, pero ahora, al nacer menos niños en las familias hay mucha falta de conocimiento por parte de los hombres en estos temas. Siempre se afirmó que la mujer conoce la técnica por trasmisión genética y hoy está comprobado que no es así. Es cultural trasmitido de madres o hermanas, a hijas o hermanas, en aquellas épocas en que habia familia numerosa y se procreaba pronto. Ahora lo enseña la matrona, cuando la nueva madre no ha tenido ocasión de ver amamantar antes y por tanto no conoce la técnica.

Sólo menosprecian la cultura quienes no tienen ni idea sobre ella y sus consecuencias.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Claaaarooo, es que ahora, con los niños orinando de pié es un caos.... ufff, no sé como hemos podido vivir tantos siglos con este caos...:XX::XX::XX:



Pero no te llenas la boca con libertad y afirmas que los niños deben ser criados en libertad? Pues la libertad es para todo, no sólo para lo que a ti no te gusta. Si tú impones a la señora de la limpieza limpiar los salpicados, por qué no libertad para ella también y que deje de limpiar si está salpicado?

Pero veo que estás tan acostumbrado a imponer a los demás y que te impongan poco, porque estás con la ideología dominante, que no te das cuenta de lo ridiculo que es pretender usar la libertad como argumento


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Gracias, acabas de resumir todo el pensamiento feminista en una frase. El pensamiento, no los oropeles que le ponen para que resulte atractivo.



Qué tiene que ver el feminismo, aquí? ::
Los que estais obsesionados con el tema hombre/mujer, cada vez sois más raritos


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver el feminismo, aquí? ::
> Los que estais obsesionados con el tema hombre/mujer, cada vez sois más raritos



Feminismo = Fascismo = Liberticidas.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Pero no te llenas la boca con libertad y afirmas que los niños deben ser criados en libertad? Pues la libertad es para todo, no sólo para lo que a ti no te gusta. Si tú impones a la señora de la limpieza limpiar los salpicados, por qué no libertad para ella también y que deje de limpiar si está salpicado?
> 
> Pero veo que estás tan acostumbrado a imponer a los demás y que te impongan poco, porque estás con la ideología dominante, que no te das cuenta de lo ridiculo que es pretender usar la libertad como argumento



Quizá porque a la mujer de la limpieza le pagan por limpiar y ese es su trabajo?? Y que en caso de que no le guste su trabajo puede buscarse otro?? 

Una cosa sería decir, si usted mea fuera de tiesto haga el favor de coger papel y secar.... nada que objetar, pero lo de que el estado te obligue a mear sentado desde pequeño!! :ouch::ouch::ouch: pero bueno, tampoco espero mucho racionamiento de una Charo Feminazi Demagoga como tú más allá de atacar al hombre y soltar tu fatal arrogáncia hacia el discrepante sin argumento alguno.

En el otro post ya has lanzado la insinuación (estratégia sucia progre) de "raritos" cuestionando ( sabes que esa era tu intención ) nuestra orientación sexual por el simple hecho de no combregar con tus ruedas de Molino.

Por cierto, no has visto tu nunca un cartelito de "se ruega no tirar las compresas por el Water" a ver si te crees tu que todos los hombres somos unos guarros y todas las mujeres seres de luz..... pero que digo, si eres Feminazi!! Ese es vuestro credo principal!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Espero verte algún dia en Nuremberg.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Bdyan dijo:


> Hablar sin decir nada, eso si, arrimando el ascua a su sardina y usando palabras complicadas de temas que se desconocen para que se vea que se es "culto"...



si crees que decir que ahora que hemos leido el genoma humana, las cosas cambian, te parece que se usan palabras complicadas.... bajo nivel tienes tú y además no lees periódicos. Hasta la gente de un montonazo de edad, sólo por la repetición que han dado los medios de comunicación a esa frase, las considera palabras normales, en absoluto considerará culto a alguien por decirlas, pues está harta de oirlas.



> El "despliegue" del genoma humano nada tiene que ver con que el comportamiento dependa o no de la genética ya que la secuenciación del mismo no implica que se conozcan las funciones que regula cada parte.



pero suficiente para romper el mito de que el color de ojos es totalmente genético, o miento? Se van rompiendo mitos desde entonces, y de esto parece que no quieres hablar.



> Lo de que va perdiendo peso supongo que lo habrá dicho "alguien de fiar" que se entera de todo porque lee mucho (habria que tener en cuenta que lee pero bueno, son detalles sin importancia, hay que ser "positivo")...



No es perder peso, pasar de decir, que el color de ojos es genético a decir que también es cultural? Tiene el mismo peso? No te lo crees ni tú.
Yo no niego que tengo un sesgo hacia la cultura, logicamente. Mi hijo, también totalmente lógico, tiene un sesgo hacia la genética. Cada uno defiende aquello que cree más importante. Pero ni siquiera eso me estás diciendo, no me estás diciendo que tengo un sesgo hacia la cultura, te lo hubiera afirmado, me lo tienen dicho en este foro y lo he reconocido, pero tú que pretendes decir, que yo digo tonterías? pues rebatelas y demuestra que son tonterías, para eso se supone que venimos a un foro, a decir cosas, pero parece que hay muchos como tú, que parece que estais aquí para insinuar y decir sin decir... no sé que tiene eso de divertido, lo divertido del debate es debatir agumetnos, no dejar caer chorradas o dejar sobreentender chorradas sobre las personas.




> Lo que es evidente es que las hembras y los machos de las especies en la naturaleza tienen habilidades y funciones distintas, por mucho que frustre este hecho a una minoria de humanos y esto es lo que entiendo por "natural".



Y que tiene que ver lo natural? Yo te pregunté por lo que considerabas "artificial". Y has considerado artificial al género (has hablado de roles), no a distintas capacidades o cualidades, no hace falta que lo diga nadie que el hombre tiene más masa muscular....::

Es increible no saber explicar que significa una palabra que tú mismo has escrito y luego ponerte con esta chulería diciendo que estoy haciendome pasar por culta y bla, bla, bla. Os dais cuenta que vuestra obsesión hombre/mujer no os deja hablar tranquilamente con la gente que piensa diferente?


> De otra forma, haria milenios que nos habriamos extinguido como especie. Lo que es natural vs. lo que es artificial. Yo lo veo clarisimo



A mi me parece absurdo hablar de artificial, claro que a lo mejor es que te has liado tanto y te has preocupado tanto en escribirme chorradas en lugar de explicarlo, que es lo único que te pedí, que igual tiene algún sentido, pero debe ser, como todos los que os poneis a la defensiva en estos temas, algo supersecreto, que mejor no ahondar en el tema no vaya a ser lo que lo entiendan. :XX:

No te preocupes, después de esto voy a hacer caso a los que me han aconsejado desde que llegué, que seleccione con quien discutir en temas donde existan hombres/mujeres y está claro que si se quiere una buena discusión hay que hacerlo, aunque lo intenté evitar todo lo que pude. Podeis quedaros tan a gustito hasta llegar al orgasmo incluso, dandoos la razón unos a otros.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Y por qué piensas que un profesor va a usar su autoridad en lugar de llevar al niño a hacer lo apropiado sin presionarle como hace en las otras cosas que le enseña en el aula, en este tema?
> Por qué crees que le va a amenazar con castigos y humillaciones? crees que en ese país la educación de los niños se realiza de esa manera?



Porque fuí a una escuela progre y sé como las gastan con los que discrepan de su pensamiento. ehhhehhhehhh


----------



## restitutio (16 Jun 2012)

El post del principio tiene razón. Es lo mejor que se puede hacer para que dure la limpieza de un aseo.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Dicho en claro, que los hombres se sienten de manera natural según su anatomía, ocupando un 5-7% del asiento contiguo (de maner involuntaria o sin ninguna intención, repito) es un acto de opresión consciente (su necesidad de relajar los músculos de los muslos, coño es que para llevar los músculos en tensión, ¡mejor ir de pie!) pero que las mujeres deliberadamente coloquen su bolso ocupando el 100% del asiento contiguo y obligando al posible "vecino" de asiento a ir de pie, es una respuesta justificada, cabal y normal.



Entiendo tu punto de vista y me haces dudar de que sí, pueda haber un sesgo. Perooo, lo que me hace ver también la lectura contraria es que ella habla hacia los hombres que dicen... es decir, desde el momento en que justifican lo que hacen como una necesidad, es consciente su acto. Es decir, esos hombres lo hacen y reconocen que lo hacen conscientemente. Por qué lo hacen? porque consideran más importante sus motivos para hacerlo que los derechos de ella. Hay opresión consciente. Decir, sé que te molesto, pero mi necesidad es superior a la tuya, es una opresión consciente (justificada o no, una opresión por ser opresión no tiene que ser mala o negativa). Tú ves que ella lo enfoca como una opresión de sexos, yo no veo una frase donde ella lo considere una opresión de sexos, por eso no acabo de verlo como tú.



> Recapitulemos:
> 
> -Hombre sentado de manera natural e inconsciente, ocupa 5-7% asiento contiguo = OPRESION



Es opresión puesto que presiona a la otra persona a encogerse, además ella no habla del hombre natural e inconsciente, habla de quien sabe y se escuda en su necesidad para pasar por encima de la necesidad de ella.



> -Mujer coloca bolso deliberadamente, ocupando 100% asiento contiguo, vecino de pie = NO OPRESION



Es opresión también y no veo que ella niegue que sea opresión, yo creo que niega que eso ocurra de forma habitual (en España es muy habitual, pro hablamos de otro pais, es dificil saber si ella tienen razón o no)



> Repito, sentarse con las piernas abiertas es la posición anatómica natural para los hombres:



O no tan natural... puede ser perfectamente cultural, como el que las mujeres lo hagan con las piernas juntas.....




> Viene a ser como si alguien muy alto o con el pelo rizado y abundante se te sienta delante en el cine, bloqueando (involuntariamente) y acahcas su actitud al supremacismo estaturista (el "estaturarcado") o al todavía más opresor "rizismo" ( el "peloafroarcado").



Te entiendo, pero no lo tengo tan claro como tú, por lo que leo en el texto. Creo que ambas interprestaciones pueden ser igual de válidas, encontrar un sesgo o no encontrarlo. Sólo con ese texto, la interpretación es tan sutil, que yo no tengo tan claro lo que tú dices



> Con lo facil que seía pedir educadamente que cese en su actitud molesta, pero involuntaria,(en un 99% de los casos daría resultados satisfactorios) mucho mejor montarse la película victimista.



Eso está claro que lo ha hecho, cuando ella misma da las explicaciones qeu los hombres ofrecen para hacer eso y seguir con su costumbre de robar espacio al asiento de al lado.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

restitutio dijo:


> El post del principio tiene razón. Es lo mejor que se puede hacer para que dure la limpieza de un aseo.



Y si cagamos y meamos a la vez ahorraremos más agua, no?? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Doc McCoy (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Blablablablablablablablabla



En serio, no me creo que tengas una absoluta y total incapacidad para entender lo que lees como pretendes dar a entender con esa respuesta cansina y deslabazada a mi mensaje ( y a otros en este thread y otros más por ahí) o que una persona no analfabeta o con un problema grave en la azotea sea capaz de afirmar que el color de los ojos es cultural (WTF) o que dar de mamar es cultural y no instintivo.

Nivel the troll:

0/10 inténtalo con otra cuenta anda


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> jojojojojo, que no pare la fiesta
> 
> *El ejército sueco "castra" el león heráldico, su símbolo militar, ante protestas de tropas femeninas*
> 
> ...



Personalmente me parece muy bien asexuar los símbolos, pero lo que me interesa tratar es lo del lobo, que no estoy para nada de acuerdo contigo

Aunque hay varios casos, romano, turco, griego......, de loba amamantando a los protagonistas del mito, fijate que el pájaro que ayuda a la loba, es la parte masculina de la historia y está presente en estas historias. Es decir, hablamos de una pareja, hombre y mujer están representados en al mitología.

Luego otra cosa es cubrirse con piel de animales... eso es un renacimiento, el hombre como tal muere y nace un nuevo hombre con más capacidades, capacidades que saca de ese animal muerto. En los casos que se visten con una nueva piel de animal, aunque ya no tenga el antiguo valor simbólico sigue signifcando un cambio, el cambio de situación, de etapa en la vida. POr ejemplo, un ascenso militar, eso era una cambio tremendo en la vida de un miembro del ejército, por eso se usaban capas de piel de animales, para significar el cambio que le iba a ocurrir en su vida.

Respecto ya a roma en particular, fijate que aunque lobo y loba, estaban asociados a Marte, la loba representaba la fecundidad y el lobo al guerrero aguerrido, enfurecido, de gran fuerza en la lucha

Eso que haces de mezclar los sexos del lobo, ellos no lo hacían, para ella tenía unas cualidades y para él otras. Marte, representaba tanto la guerra como la fertilidad....


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> jojojojojo, que no pare la fiesta
> 
> *El ejército sueco "castra" el león heráldico, su símbolo militar, ante protestas de tropas femeninas*
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene que los analfabetos alcancen cotas de poder, los símbolos son eso, simbolos, al león del escudo no le va a dar por violar vírgenes renuentes, algunas confunden igualdad con estupidez. Como decia Jean Larteguy: "las mujeres quieren alcanzar plenamente sus derechos, pero sin renunciar en modo alguno a sus privilegios".


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. ¿asexuarías este simbolo?


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Por lo que sabemos ya era así en los primates más cercanos a nosotros (chimpancés y Bonobos).



Desde el momento en que nos hemos juntado por parejas e intentado darles la mayor estabilidad posible, yo creo que ya no podemos vernos en esos espejos. El cambio como animal cazador nos lleva por un mundo cultural propio.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que los analfabetos alcancen cotas de poder, los símbolos son eso, simbolos, al león del escudo no le va a dar por violar vírgenes renuentes, algunas confunden igualdad con estupidez. *Como decia Jean Larteguy: "las mujeres quieren alcanzar plenamente sus derechos, pero sin renunciar en modo alguno a sus privilegios"*.



Pues dió en el clavo.... o no, al igual se quedó corto y todo!! ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> Feminismo = Fascismo = Liberticidas.



Me reafirmo, cada vez más raritos.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Desde el momento en que nos hemos juntado por parejas e intentado darles la mayor estabilidad posible, yo creo que ya no podemos vernos en esos espejos. El cambio como animal cazador nos lleva por un mundo cultural propio.



Revisa la literatura feminista y verás la cantidad de comparaciones al efecto... (sólo las que les interesan)


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me reafirmo, cada vez más raritos.



Tu argumento es una mierda y lo sabes, y tus insinuaciones te dejan en ridículo.

Raro es lo contrario de Normal, no?? Que es para tí "Normal"?? Un Pagafantas?? Un Lametacones?? Un Metrosexual?? Un Progre de Manual?? En ese caso me alegro de ser "rarito" para tí.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me reafirmo, cada vez más raritos.



No te preocupes, si ya tenemos el culo pelao de falacias... pero favor que nos hace a algunos, ese raritos me indica que aún no comulgo con DOCTRINAS UNILATERALES

Gracias.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> En serio, no me creo que tengas una absoluta y total incapacidad para entender lo que lees como pretendes dar a entender con esa respuesta cansina y deslabazada a mi mensaje ( y a otros en este thread y otros más por ahí) o que una persona no analfabeta o con un problema grave en la azotea sea capaz de afirmar que el color de los ojos es cultural (WTF) o que dar de mamar es cultural y no instintivo.
> 
> Nivel the troll:
> 
> 0/10 inténtalo con otra cuenta anda



No sabes que contestar y tergiversas. He dicho que no sólo es genético el color de los ojos, no he dicho que no lo sea en parte. Sabes que es verdad, que el color de los ojos tiene un porcentaje cultural por eso prefieres hacerte el ofendido que reconocer que no todo es genético.
Mamar no es ofrecer un pecho a un bebé, mamar es colocarlo adecuadamente y que pueda succionar la leche de forma y cantidad apropiada y requiere técnica. Cuando tengas un hijio y si tu mujer es hija única o los hermanos se llevan poco tiempo, ya os lo explicará la comadrona.

Igualicos todos!!!!! Es para hacer un estudio porque en este foro os juntais tantos hombres iguales en temas de sexos... me intriga porque en un grupo siempre hay el obsesionado, que se enfada rapido e insulta, pero mayormente están los que discuten con normalidad, aquí es curioso como estais todos del primer grupo y aún no encontré uno del segundo ::


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que los analfabetos alcancen cotas de poder, los símbolos son eso, simbolos, al león del escudo no le va a dar por violar vírgenes renuentes, algunas confunden igualdad con estupidez. Como decia Jean Larteguy: "las mujeres quieren alcanzar plenamente sus derechos, pero sin renunciar en modo alguno a sus privilegios".



Me has dejado planchada.
Justo, porque son símbolos deben englobar lo máximo posible la diversidad, no?
A nadie se le ocurre usar un símbolo que no engloba en lo posible a la mayor cantidad posible. Por eso hoy día los símbolos deben ser asexuados.

Llamaba a la guerra una mujer con los pechos fuera..... hoy día esto no tiene sentido, porque no engloba a una parte de la población que también lucha.

Se usaban símbolos que no incluían a toda la población cuando se quería mantener a una minoría a raya, por eso todos los símbolos eran y reflejaban la cassta dominante.

Un símbolo, al ser símbolo, es un mensaje, mensaje simbólico. Tu quizás como yo ves una bandera y ves un trapo, pero para quien simboliza algo, ve muchas cosas. Si quieres una población igualada, cuantas más cosas en común vea, cuanto más pueda sentirse representada en el símbolo, más unificación y coopración social tendrás. Y cuando más opresión tramista, mejor vas a tener a las minorias a raya

Un león simboliza la fuerza del macho si lo unes al falo, en una sociedad doonde se ha educado tantos años en el culto al falo al iniciarse el proceso monoteista, refuerzas una idea en las generaciones posteriores. Si asexuas ese símbolo estás englobando, lo cual siempre es positivo


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me has dejado planchada.
> Justo, porque son símbolos deben englobar lo máximo posible la diversidad, no?
> A nadie se le ocurre usar un símbolo que no engloba en lo posible a la mayor cantidad posible. Por eso hoy día los símbolos deben ser asexuados.
> 
> ...



Eso es una bastarda interpretación de feminismo mayista y reaccionario. El Leon significa el valor y la fuerza, cuando se elaboró la figura, nadie hizo elucubraciones mentales sobre el poder fálico, simplemente represento un leon tal como es, con sus atributos masculinos, el feminismo SCUM aniquila la significación del neutro, el valor del león engloba tanto a hombres como a mujeres, las mujeres no necesitan que las suban en pedestales artificiales, basta con que una sociedad justa les proporcione la independencia económica y las libre de su complejo del referente masculino, si ademas abole el matrimonio, serán individuos completamente libres. Castrar los símbolos es una estupìdez digna de analfebetos funcionales.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> MariaL. ¿asexuarías este simbolo?



¿Cómo lo puedes asexuar? Dime como y te diré si lo haría
A mi no me parece un símbolo muy adecuado para estos tiempos que se intenta establecer unos criterios de igualdad, sabes que significa? Igual no lo sabes por eso te parece un símbolo adecuado


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Revisa la literatura feminista y verás la cantidad de comparaciones al efecto... (sólo las que les interesan)



Y? que tienen que ver tus lecturas con esto que estamos hablando? Me he perdido....


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> No te preocupes, si ya tenemos el culo pelao de falacias... pero favor que nos hace a algunos, ese raritos me indica que aún no comulgo con DOCTRINAS UNILATERALES
> 
> Gracias.




A ti te parecerá normal que cada vez que se habla de un tema de sexos, en este foro siempre me acaben insultando, maltratando, insinuando que no sé de que hablo e intentando vender todo lo que digo como si fuera algo tremendo, en lugar de rebatirme y tener una conversación..... y si te parece normal, eres dle grupo de los raritos, sí.

Fijate, Joaquim es un hombre muy calmado cuando habla de economía, no comparto ocn él nada, pero da gusto leerle cuando discute. Le tienen insultado, una vez recuerdo que sentí tanta verguenza ajena al ver la forma que le estaban tratando sólo por discrepar en las ideas económicas, que hasta me metí en el tema y escribí para reprender al otro forero, cosa que normalente no hago, para eos están los moderadores si quieren usarlos. Pero fijate ocmo se transforma cuando se trata el tema de sexos. Es uno cuando habla de economía y otro cuando habla de mujeres. Y es de los que menos se transforma, hay alguno que hasta lo he imprimido y los he dado a leer para ver si la gente reconocía al mismo forero, Si no fuera porque sus cambios se producen según la temática, diría que son bipolares.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo puedes asexuar? Dime como y te diré si lo haría
> A mi no me parece un símbolo muy adecuado para estos tiempos que se intenta establecer unos criterios de igualdad, *sabes que significa?* Igual no lo sabes por eso te parece un símbolo adecuado



SInceramente, te aseguro que sé muy bien lo que dicen que significa. 

¿por qué no cambiar el símbolo por un signo igual con estas grafías? ~~

Eso ya se intentó con pero elfeminismo español lo rechazó. ¿Igualdad de oportunidades? JA, me rio. 


Veo que desconoces mucho, muuuuucho del entramado del feminismo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> A ti te parecerá normal que cada vez que se habla de un tema de sexos, en este foro siempre me acaben insultando, maltratando, insinuando que no sé de que hablo e intentando vender todo lo que digo como si fuera algo tremendo, en lugar de rebatirme y tener una conversación..... y si te parece normal, eres dle grupo de los raritos, sí.




Ahora sabes como se siente el hombre medio gracias a las espúreas falacias del feminismo. 

No apruebo el insulto, pero como la generalización es un arma del feminismo, no queda más remedio que defenderse. 




MariaL. dijo:


> Fijate, Joaquim es un hombre muy calmado cuando habla de economía, no comparto ocn él nada, pero da gusto leerle cuando discute. Le tienen insultado, una vez recuerdo que sentí tanta verguenza ajena al ver la forma que le estaban tratando sólo por discrepar en las ideas económicas, que hasta me metí en el tema y escribí para reprender al otro forero, cosa que normalente no hago, para eos están los moderadores si quieren usarlos. Pero fijate ocmo se transforma cuando se trata el tema de sexos. Es uno cuando habla de economía y otro cuando habla de mujeres. Y es de los que menos se transforma, hay alguno que hasta lo he imprimido y los he dado a leer para ver si la gente reconocía al mismo forero, Si no fuera porque sus cambios se producen según la temática, diría que son bipolares.



Bien, tu hablas de bipolaridad hacia otros foreros... yo podría hablar, en cuetión de sexos de adoctrinamiento feminazi. Lo que ocurre es que ese adoctrinamiento no es en la mayoría de los casos autoperceptible. 

Ser varón hoy día es una putada, lo mires como lo mires, y poco a poco el feminismo le está cargando el sanbenito de la maldad en el mundo (solo hay que documentarse). 

Entiendo tu rabia pero ahora te hago yo una pregunta ¿Cómo es posible que cada vez haya más gente (hombres y mujeres) que renieguen de parte de lo tu estés diciendo? ¿Por que muchas veces se confunde el insulto con la vehemencia?... por la ausencia de autocrítica dentro del feminismo.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es una bastarda interpretación de feminismo mayista y reaccionario. El Leon significa el valor y la fuerza, cuando se elaboró la figura, nadie hizo elucubraciones mentales sobre el poder fálico, simplemente represento un leon tal como es, con sus atributos masculinos, el feminismo SCUM aniquila la significación del neutro, el valor del león engloba tanto a hombres como a mujeres, las mujeres no necesitan que las suban en pedestales artificiales, basta con que una sociedad justa les proporcione la independencia económica y las libre de su complejo del referente masculino, si ademas abole el matrimonio, serán individuos completamente libres. Castrar los símbolos es una estupìdez digna de analfebetos funcionales.



Exacto y el valor y la fuerza eran atributos masculinos, la fecundidad femeninos. Por lo tanto ese símbolo representaba a los hombres.
Hoy pues ya no tienen sentidos esos símbolos según tu mismo razonamiento, tendremos que hacer o modificar esos símbolos de forma que todos se puedan sentir integrados, no?
Lo que no es de recibo es defender que un símbolo no se toca porque hace tropecientos años representaba algo.... tenemos que superar el organizar nuestra vida según nuestros antepasados. Ya vale que los cohetes tengan el tamaño que tienen porque las carreteras miden lo que miden porque la gente se movía en carros de bueyes.....

Y no será de analfabetos funcionales darle importancia a que se castre un símbolo porque una parte de la población hoy ve las cosas de forma distinta?

A mi no me sería nada importante que un símbolo, la virgen María con el niño Jesús, los hombres quisieran trasformarlo en S. José con el niño Jesús.
Me sentiría tonta diciendo que no se puede tocar porque María representa el amor universal y el cuidado de los hijos y ya se sabe que hoy los hombres hacen eso y María puede representar a los hombres igual!!!!. Me sentiría analfabeta funcional si simplemente hiciera de eso u tema de conversación. Lo vería de lo más normal y natural, que un hombre quisiera que se dejara de poner siempre a María y se pusiera a S. José de forma más habitual


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> SInceramente, te aseguro que sé muy bien lo que dicen que significa.
> 
> ¿por qué no cambiar el símbolo por un signo igual con estas grafías? ~~
> 
> ...



Explayate un poco más, porque no te acabo de entender y vamos a tener para un mes si vas a cuenta gotas. Que hay de sexual en el símbolo femenino que le asexua ponerle dos tildes que sirven para nasalizar vocales?


----------



## Moliva (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Sabes que es verdad, que el color de los ojos tiene un porcentaje cultural por eso prefieres hacerte el ofendido que reconocer que no todo es genético.




Los disparates que me encuentro a veces en este foro. Aunque ¿qué se puede esperar de seres que creen que el sexo es una construcción social? Cultural dice 

El único factor que puede afectar algo al color de los ojos, y es ambiental, no cultural, son algunas enfermedades que no se dan ni en un 0,0001% de la población. Que a los bebés les cambie a menudo el color de los ojos no tiene una causa ambiental sino que se debe al natural tiempo de desarrollo de los pigmentos oculares *genéticamente *programado.

El día que descubras que incluso la personalidad tiene un mayor factor genético que ambiental vas a sufrir un shock.

Por cierto:








Habrá que ir amputándole los pechos para ser coherentes.

...


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Exacto y el valor y la fuerza eran atributos masculinos, la fecundidad femeninos. Por lo tanto ese símbolo representaba a los hombres.
> Hoy pues ya no tienen sentidos esos símbolos según tu mismo razonamiento, tendremos que hacer o modificar esos símbolos de forma que todos se puedan sentir integrados, no?
> Lo que no es de recibo es defender que un símbolo no se toca porque hace tropecientos años representaba algo.... tenemos que superar el organizar nuestra vida según nuestros antepasados. Ya vale que los cohetes tengan el tamaño que tienen porque las carreteras miden lo que miden porque la gente se movía en carros de bueyes.....
> 
> ...



Argumentativo, las feministas SCUM son interclasista y reaccinarias, pretenden cambiar cosméticamente las relaciones sociales para que nada cambie, a ninguna le he oido pedir la abolición del matrimonio, se limitan a cambiar un símbolo aquí, una palabrita por allá, ¿prescindir del chantaje emocional? ¡ni por asomo, es nuestra principal arma de dominación! ¿Quieren propuestas radicales? Ahí van unas cuantas:

- Abolición del matrimonio.
- Abolicion del embarazo, esa forma bovina de traer reemplazos, los embarazos extrauterinos y en laboratorios adecuados, como en el Mundo Feliz
- Abolición de la familia, individuos libres, geneticamente sanos y conductualmente dirigidos al bien

Una sociedad de individuos libres dedicados al amor, la cultura y la filosofia, libres del chantaje emocional y de la CACA.


----------



## Resistencia (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Personalmente me parece muy bien asexuar los símbolos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver el feminismo, aquí? ::
> Los que estais obsesionados con el tema hombre/mujer, cada vez sois más raritos



Parte de un impulso igualitario que, ignorando la estructura ontológica de la realidad, quiere que ésta se adapte a sus traumas y sus deseos. Además parte de un afán de control insano.

En este caso, y últimamente en la mayoría de ellos, el feminismo es el medio de control elegido.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Ahora sabes como se siente el hombre medio gracias a las espúreas falacias del feminismo.
> 
> No apruebo el insulto, pero como la generalización es un arma del feminismo, no queda más remedio que defenderse.



No me preocupa que me insultan, tengo curiosidad porque estas cosas ocurren en este foro, proque se juntan todos aquí. El hombre medio de este foro... .porque el hombre medio que conozco, el superior y el inferior, en la vida real, donde cada uno es quien es, lejos del anonimato de internet, no los representan estos tios.



> Bien, tu hablas de bipolaridad hacia otros foreros... yo podría hablar, en cuetión de sexos de adoctrinamiento feminazi. Lo que ocurre es que ese adoctrinamiento no es en la mayoría de los casos autoperceptible.
> 
> Ser varón hoy día es una putada, lo mires como lo mires, y poco a poco el feminismo le está cargando el sanbenito de la maldad en el mundo (solo hay que documentarse).
> 
> Entiendo tu rabia pero ahora te hago yo una pregunta ¿Cómo es posible que cada vez haya más gente (hombres y mujeres) que renieguen de parte de lo tu estés diciendo? ¿Por que muchas veces se confunde el insulto con la vehemencia?... por la ausencia de autocrítica dentro del feminismo



No, no siento rabia, para mi el hombre real es el hombre de la calle, son los hombres que tengo en mi vida diaria, mis compañeros de trabajo (todos hombres), los que tengo en casa (todos hombres) con los que suelo ir al bar (todso hombres) y con los que hablamos de sexo, de la ley, de igualdad, de discriminación positiva, etc y son iguales que cuando dicutimos de ideologías pol´liticas, terrorismo o las leyes internacionales.

Esto entiendo que es algo aparte, donde se encierran los raritos, tras el anonimato de internet para sacar sus neuras, nada más. Por eos los llamo los raritos.

Cada vez me estoy dando cuenta que en este foro las diferencias son muy poco admitidas. Si hablo de mis ideas políticas tengo que responder por lo que han hecho unos asesinos que las decían compartir esas ideas. Si soy mujer tengo que responder por lo que alguien dice que dijo una señora que ni nombra, si defiendo la cultura como culpable de muchos de nuestro amales y nuestros aciertos tengo que responder por todos los anti-científicos, si defiendo el mestizaje tengo que responder por todos los progres, si defiendo diferencias culturales entre mujeres de paises en distintos momentos de desarrollo tengo que responder por todos los racistas...... 

Te fijas que estamos discutiendo, tú y yo, yo y tú, y tú pretendes discutir a través mía con todas esas ideas que has leido y no te han gustado? Pero yo soy yo, lo siento, pero soy única e irreproducible, al menos de momento y no me gusta discutir en nombre de nadie.

Respecto a la pregunta, no sé si hay más o menos, ni puedes saberlo, no es un dato que se pueda tener hoy día. Que hay gente que no comparte mi pensamiento, hombres y mujeres, claro por supuesto...... es la diversidad, no crees? Está presente en todas partes y en todos los temas.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Explayate un poco más, porque no te acabo de entender y vamos a tener para un mes si vas a cuenta gotas. Que hay de sexual en el símbolo femenino que le asexua ponerle dos tildes que sirven para nasalizar vocales?



No es asexualizar el símbolo, hablo de cambiarlo directamente con el símbolo matemático de "=" (pero caligrafiado como si fuera la tilde de la ñ, esto ya por mera cuestión estética). Es más se intentó añadir la flecha de Marte y el feminismo casi encoleriza diciendo que el simbolo del movimiento ya no representaría el valor que representaba desde su origen "la igualdad" (Y solo por el mero hecho de que apareciera el símbolo fálico, hábilmente denostado como símbolo de la opresión). Si el falo es un símbolo de opresión, yo, por tener un falo indefectiblemente soy un opresor. 

Es de cajón. 


Sé lo que representa el simbolo del feminismo y también sé cual es su desarrollo real. Usar la tradicional grafía para representar al planeta Venus (sin entrar en los matices de procreación) fundamenta o da idea que la idea de búsqueda de igualdad, o como al feminismo le gusta decir "igualdad de oportunidades" redunda en una exclusión de la dimensión del varón. Volviendo a la bandera ¿por qué no defender incluir una leona? así se mantienen identidades biológicas donde lo "nuevo" se conjuga con la "tradición". Pero no, creo que no eres consciente del proceso de emasculación que existe hoy (hay documentación al efecto) procedente y defendida desde sectores feministas.

El símbolo feminista dice representar la "igualdad de oportunidades" aún espero que me igualen en derechos y obligaciones en lo referente a la reproducción y en mi consideración hacia la justicia.


----------



## AMP (16 Jun 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Jojojojojojojoo, esta gente es un mina
> 
> *Campaña en Suecia contra la actitud "Macho-Men" de sentarse con las piernas abiertas en el transporte público*
> 
> ...



Vamos, que si me siento en el metro y les miro las tetas soy un machista, y si me siento en el metro y ellas me miran la entrepierna... ¡también soy un machista! :ouch:


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

Moliva dijo:


> Los disparates que me encuentro a veces en este foro. Aunque ¿qué se puede esperar de seres que creen que el sexo es una construcción social? Cultural dice
> 
> El único factor que puede afectar algo al color de los ojos, y es ambiental, no cultural, son algunas enfermedades que no se dan ni en un 0,0001% de la población. Que a los bebés les cambie a menudo el color de los ojos no tiene una causa ambiental sino que se debe al natural tiempo de desarrollo de los pigmentos oculares *genéticamente *programado.
> 
> ...



la alimentación es cultural y la allimentación afecta al color de ojos del niño. Lo siento, pero es así, aunque te cueste creerlo.

El sexo no es una construcción pero el género sí. Cuando el mono va a la sabana y abandona la vida bohemia para convertirse en cazador, se especializa, crea sociedades más igualitarias pues en la caza hacen falta todos, hasta el débil, forma la pareja para asegurar la superviencia de la crías y surgen las especialización, por las características de su sexo, cada uno se encarga de tareas diferentes (que no tiene que significar que la siguieran a rajatabla, pero sí que hay un predominio de un sexo en cada tarea). Nace el género.



> Habrá que ir amputándole los pechos para ser coherentes.



Espero que hoy no movilice ni un sólo hombre esa imagen... bueno, a lo mejor con alguno de este foro aún funcionaría ( no lo digo por ti )) 
Los hombre de mi vida real, ya no irían tras esa imágen.


----------



## Monty (16 Jun 2012)

¿Y qué me dicen de los muñequitos de semáforo transexuales?


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

Iniciado por Bdyan Ver Mensaje

Hablar sin decir nada, eso si, arrimando el ascua a su sardina y usando palabras complicadas de temas que se desconocen para que se vea que se es "culto"...


si crees que decir que ahora que hemos leido el genoma humana, las cosas cambian, te parece que se usan palabras complicadas.... bajo nivel tienes tú y además no lees periódicos. Hasta la gente de un montonazo de edad, sólo por la repetición que han dado los medios de comunicación a esa frase, las considera palabras normales, en absoluto considerará culto a alguien por decirlas, pues está harta de oirlas. Y dale con "cosas que cambian" (todo cambia, ahora y desde siempre, eso no quiere decir nada) y "ahora que hemos leido el genoma humano" (lo hemos leido pero no entendemos apenas lo que significa) Otra vez el refrito subvencionado de la revista Hola y el bajo nivel lo tengo yo porque no digo que ahora las cosas cambian y es distinto que antes y hemos aprendido del genoma humano (y yo añado que tambien hemos aprendido de las galaxias y del espacio-tiempo...)

El "despliegue" del genoma humano nada tiene que ver con que el comportamiento dependa o no de la genética ya que la secuenciación del mismo no implica que se conozcan las funciones que regula cada parte.


pero suficiente para romper el mito de que el color de ojos es totalmente genético, o miento? Se van rompiendo mitos desde entonces, y de esto parece que no quieres hablar. venga, yo te pongo la web de una universidad donde dice que es genético, la primera que he encontrado: The Genetics of Eye Color
Pon tu el refrito de la revista Hola subvencionado por todos de la organización de la mujer liberada que has leido...


 Lo de que va perdiendo peso supongo que lo habrá dicho "alguien de fiar" que se entera de todo porque lee mucho (habria que tener en cuenta que lee pero bueno, son detalles sin importancia, hay que ser "positivo")...


No es perder peso, pasar de decir, que el color de ojos es genético a decir que también es cultural? Tiene el mismo peso? No te lo crees ni tú.
Yo no niego que tengo un sesgo hacia la cultura, logicamente. Mi hijo, también totalmente lógico, tiene un sesgo hacia la genética. Cada uno defiende aquello que cree más importante. Pero ni siquiera eso me estás diciendo, no me estás diciendo que tengo un sesgo hacia la cultura, te lo hubiera afirmado, me lo tienen dicho en este foro y lo he reconocido, pero tú que pretendes decir, que yo digo tonterías? pues rebatelas y demuestra que son tonterías, para eso se supone que venimos a un foro, a decir cosas, pero parece que hay muchos como tú, que parece que estais aquí para insinuar y decir sin decir... no sé que tiene eso de divertido, lo divertido del debate es debatir agumetnos, no dejar caer chorradas o dejar sobreentender chorradas sobre las personas. Venga, yo te pongo la web de una universidad donde dice que es genético, la primera que he encontrado: The Genetics of Eye Color
Pon tu el refrito de la revista Hola subvencionado por todos de la organización de la mujer liberada que has leido...



 Lo que es evidente es que las hembras y los machos de las especies en la naturaleza tienen habilidades y funciones distintas, por mucho que frustre este hecho a una minoria de humanos y esto es lo que entiendo por "natural".


Y que tiene que ver lo natural? Yo te pregunté por lo que considerabas "artificial". Y has considerado artificial al género (has hablado de roles), no a distintas capacidades o cualidades, no hace falta que lo diga nadie que el hombre tiene más masa muscular.... Algo es algo, tenemos distintas capacidades y cualidades, por algo se empieza... Para que lo entiendas a ti te parece que los roles es algo cultural o en la naturaleza existen roles definidos segun si se es macho o hembra y por tanto segun las distintas capacidades y cualidades ?

Es increible no saber explicar que significa una palabra que tú mismo has escrito y luego ponerte con esta chulería diciendo que estoy haciendome pasar por culta y bla, bla, bla. Os dais cuenta que vuestra obsesión hombre/mujer no os deja hablar tranquilamente con la gente que piensa diferente? Tranquilamente hablo, lo que no permito que te salgas por la tangente y hago preguntas que sigues sin responder, más que afirmar que el color de los ojos tiene un componenete cultural y tal...

De otra forma, haria milenios que nos habriamos extinguido como especie. Lo que es natural vs. lo que es artificial. Yo lo veo clarisimo


A mi me parece absurdo hablar de artificial, claro que a lo mejor es que te has liado tanto y te has preocupado tanto en escribirme chorradas en lugar de explicarlo, que es lo único que te pedí, que igual tiene algún sentido, pero debe ser, como todos los que os poneis a la defensiva en estos temas, algo supersecreto, que mejor no ahondar en el tema no vaya a ser lo que lo entiendan. A ti te parece absurdo hablar de lo que es natural y lo que es artificial, el unico motivo que se me ocurre es que probablemente es que no entiendes la definición de estos dos conceptos y entonces es imposible diferenciar algo natural de algo artificial. yo no veo la pregunta ni absurda ni complicada

No te preocupes, después de esto voy a hacer caso a los que me han aconsejado desde que llegué, que seleccione con quien discutir en temas donde existan hombres/mujeres y está claro que si se quiere una buena discusión hay que hacerlo, aunque lo intenté evitar todo lo que pude. Podeis quedaros tan a gustito hasta llegar al orgasmo incluso, dandoos la razón unos a otros. Eso, como no me gusta, me enfado y ahora no respondo (pues ahora no respiro...)

.......................................................................................................



> la alimentación es cultural y la allimentación afecta al color de ojos del niño



Eso es evidente, si come pescado azul, los ojos salen azules y si come aceitunas verdes... (porque lo digo yo. Y punto...)



> El sexo no es una construcción pero el género sí



. Ves, si sabias la respuesta a mi pregunta, los roles (genero) dices que son culturales... Te ha costado ehhh.



> Cuando el mono va a la sabana y abandona la vida bohemia para convertirse en cazador, se especializa, crea sociedades más igualitarias pues en la caza hacen falta todos, hasta el débil, forma la pareja para asegurar la superviencia de la crías y surgen las especialización, por las características de su sexo, cada uno se encarga de tareas diferentes (que no tiene que significar que la siguieran a rajatabla, pero sí que hay un predominio de un sexo en cada tarea). Nace el género.



aqui te has liado un poco o yo no lo he entendido, dices que eran igualitarias pero que cada uno se especializa y por las caracteristicas de su sexo se encarga de tareas diferentes... Entonces los roles es cultural o dependen de las caracteristicas de los sexos la sociedad era "igualitaria" o sus miembros se especializaban segun las caracteristicas y cualidades?


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> No es asexualizar el símbolo, hablo de cambiarlo directamente con el símbolo matemático de "=" (pero caligrafiado como si fuera la tilde de la ñ, esto ya por mera cuestión estética). Es más se intentó añadir la flecha de Marte y el feminismo casi encoleriza diciendo que el simbolo del movimiento ya no representaría el valor que representaba desde su origen "la igualdad" (Y solo por el mero hecho de que apareciera el símbolo fálico, hábilmente denostado como símbolo de la opresión). Si el falo es un símbolo de opresión, yo, por tener un falo indefectiblemente soy un opresor.
> 
> Es de cajón.
> 
> ...



El Simbolo de Venus, usado por el feminismo, representa un Espejo, mientras que el Simbolo de Marte representa un Escudo y una Lanza.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Argumentativo, las feministas SCUM son interclasista y reaccinarias, pretenden cambiar cosméticamente las relaciones sociales para que nada cambie, a ninguna le he oido pedir la abolición del matrimonio, se limitan a cambiar un símbolo aquí, una palabrita por allá, ¿prescindir del chantaje emocional? ¡ni por asomo, es nuestra principal arma de dominación! ¿Quieren propuestas radicales? Ahí van unas cuantas:
> 
> - Abolición del matrimonio.
> - Abolicion del embarazo, esa forma bovina de traer reemplazos, los embarazos extrauterinos y en laboratorios adecuados, como en el Mundo Feliz
> ...



Yo conozco mujeres que quieren que el matrimonio desaparezca. A mi me da igual aunque reconozco que como laicista prefería que no existiera de forma oficial, a lo que me opongo totalmetne es a el matrimonio como institución, pero ese ya desapareció al incluir a los homosexuales, por lo tanto, ya queda a lo que debe ser, un mero acto cultural con una finalidad de cohesión social. Durante toda la historia conocida, el ser humano ha tenido como forma de cohesión los ritos de paso, el matrimonio, etc. y me parece interesante conservarlos, aunque por supuesto que cuanto menos oficilidad se dé a estas cosas mejor. Pero el matrimonio.... yo me volvería a casar igual aunque no fuera oficial, eso sí, hoy por el rito celta, pro es que en mi época no había ritos para elegir, el gitano, el católico o el civil.

TAmbién me apunto a los hijos fuera de la barriga.... es una ventaja para todo, pero el problema de momento es el precio, demasiado caro. Asegurar que un niño vendrá sano y no tener que pasar un embarazado!!!!! Sabe a gloria, te aseguro que hay muchas mujeres que se apuntarían. Sobre todo ahora que en los hospitales tienen tanta costumbre de no arriesgar y hacer cesáreas, tengo una amiga con 3 hijos y unas ganas enormes de conocer lo que es un parto natural y en los tres, cesarea en el último momento :XX:

En lo último tampoco le encuentro sentido. Sí creo que hay que modificar las leyes que obligan a prestar asistencia a los familiares con los que a lo mejor no te llevas bien, pero la familia tiene un gran sentido dentro de la sociedad y es una gran ayuda, pobres de quienes en esta crisis no tienen una familia grande y fuerte avalando y protegiendo.


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> Yo conozco mujeres que quieren que el matrimonio desaparezca.



Por supuesto que si, mientras cuando se separen se queden con los hijos, el uso del piso y la paga, no hace falta nada más...


> Sobre todo ahora que en los hospitales tienen tanta costumbre de no arriesgar y hacer cesáreas, tengo una amiga con 3 hijos y unas ganas enormes de conocer lo que es un parto natural y en los tres, cesarea en el último momento



Seria un médico machista, por eso le hizo cesárea, para impedirle conocer lo que es un parto natural...


> Me has dejado planchada.
> Justo, porque son símbolos deben englobar lo máximo posible la diversidad, no?
> A nadie se le ocurre usar un símbolo que no engloba en lo posible a la mayor cantidad posible. Por eso hoy día los símbolos deben ser asexuados.



Pues que le pongan una silla de ruedas al león y así tambien engloba a los discapcitados...


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

Joaquim dijo:


> El Simbolo de Venus, usado por el feminismo, representa un Espejo, mientras que el Simbolo de Marte representa un Escudo y una Lanza.



Bueno, esa será otra de sus atribuciones... pero en origen son la reperesentación de deidades (junto a los atributos que esas deidades tenían)


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> No es asexualizar el símbolo, hablo de cambiarlo directamente con el símbolo matemático de "=" (pero caligrafiado como si fuera la tilde de la ñ, esto ya por mera cuestión estética). Es más se intentó añadir la flecha de Marte y el feminismo casi encoleriza diciendo que el simbolo del movimiento ya no representaría el valor que representaba desde su origen "la igualdad" (Y solo por el mero hecho de que apareciera el símbolo fálico, hábilmente denostado como símbolo de la opresión). Si el falo es un símbolo de opresión, yo, por tener un falo indefectiblemente soy un opresor.



YO hablaba de asexuar y tú me dijiste si asexuaría ese simbolo (pagina 16, mensaje 153)
El falo fue una representación de opresión hacia la mujer. La opresión empieza cuando llega el monoteismo, que acaba con las diosas y coloca un dios macho. En los lugares de fuerte matriarcado, como donde yo naci, la virgen es una diosa, finalmente la cultura popular acaba cogiendo el símbolo cristiano y adaptandolo a su cultura. Pero si te fijas, ya no se usa, hoy día no tendría sentido el uso del falo como simbología de este tipo ya que queda especificamente con ese significado en el aspecto religioso pues la religión ya está muy apartada de la sociedad.




> Sé lo que representa el simbolo del feminismo y también sé cual es su desarrollo real. Usar la tradicional grafía para representar al planeta Venus (sin entrar en los matices de procreación) fundamenta o da idea que la idea de búsqueda de igualdad, o como al feminismo le gusta decir "igualdad de oportunidades" redunda en una exclusión de la dimensión del varón. Volviendo a la bandera ¿por qué no defender incluir una leona? así se mantienen identidades biológicas donde lo "nuevo" se conjuga con la "tradición". Pero no, creo que no eres consciente del proceso de emasculación que existe hoy (hay documentación al efecto) procedente y defendida desde sectores feministas.



Venus con un espejo no te olvides del espejo.

Cuando hablas de igualdad de oportunidades, como feminismo, muestras lo contrario de lo que afirmas. Hay muchos grupos feministas y todos osn diferentes. La tercera generación de feminismo, justamente se caracteriza por la diversidad, si bien antes podías hablar de dos o tres (si cuentas el católico) miradas al feminismo con una que llevaba la voz cantante, hoy hay mucha diversidad y mucha discusión ddentro del feminismo 

Es mucho más incluyente un leon sin atributos que una leona. Pero si los hombres se sienten más a gusto ocn una leona, pues en lugar de poner a parir a quienes desean que se quiten los atributos, deberían defendre cambiarlo por una leona, logicamente, pero esa opción aquí no la presentó ningún hombre, te fijas?



> El símbolo feminista dice representar la "igualdad de oportunidades" aún espero que me igualen en derechos y obligaciones en lo referente a la reproducción y en mi consideración hacia la justicia


----------



## Bdyan (16 Jun 2012)

> El símbolo feminista dice representar la "igualdad de oportunidades" aún espero que me igualen en derechos y obligaciones en lo referente a la reproducción y en mi consideración hacia la justicia



Es que lo has entendido mal: por "igualdad de oportunidades" a dia de hoy, se entienden cupos para que lleguen donde no llegarian por méritos y capacidades, y leyes especiales que las beneficien frente a otros.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> YO hablaba de asexuar y tú me dijiste si asexuaría ese simbolo (pagina 16, mensaje 153)
> El falo fue una representación de opresión hacia la mujer. La opresión empieza cuando llega el monoteismo, que acaba con las diosas y coloca un dios macho. En los lugares de fuerte matriarcado, como donde yo naci, la virgen es una diosa, finalmente la cultura popular acaba cogiendo el símbolo cristiano y adaptandolo a su cultura. Pero si te fijas, ya no se usa, hoy día no tendría sentido el uso del falo como simbología de este tipo ya que queda especificamente con ese significado en el aspecto religioso pues la religión ya está muy apartada de la sociedad.
> 
> 
> ...




NO, María!!! Tú no!!!! otra Gimbuttiana... ufffffffff 

En fin, ha sido un placer.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Bueno, esa será otra de sus atribuciones... pero en origen son la reperesentación de deidades (junto a los atributos que esas deidades tenían)



Que yo sepa, el origen del símbolo es con el espejo, de hecho el nombre es espejo de Venus. Y su primer uso como representación del sexo femenino fue en biología
Venus es la diosa espectacular, coqueta que se miraba al espejo y a los machos encadilaba con su belleza y arte femenino


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Que yo sepa, el origen del símbolo es con el espejo, de hecho el nombre es espejo de Venus. Y su primer uso como representación del sexo femenino fue en biología
> *Venus es la diosa espectacular, coqueta que se miraba al espejo y a los machos encadilaba con su belleza y arte femenino[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Dejame adivinar, Marte es un cerdo machista patriarcal, no?? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gran Shurmano (16 Jun 2012)

No es por nada... por puntualizar... pero la orina es estéril.::

Es más fácil que te cojas algo al sentarte para mear en un wc usado en "otros menesteres", que otra persona se lo coja porque tu hayas meado de pie en él.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> No es por nada... por puntualizar... pero la orina es estéril.::
> 
> Es más fácil que te cojas algo al sentarte para mear en un wc usado en "otros menesteres", que otra persona se lo coja porque tu hayas meado de pie en él.



Pero es que es el caso... por mucha evidencia científica (método científico mediante) y filosofía racionalista (nada de postmodernismos ni otras imposturas) NO SE ENTERAN!!!!!!!! 


Lllamadme conspiranoico, pero cada vez tengo más convicción en una agenda OCULTA de las feministas (por muchos feminismos que nos quieran vender) inclinada hacia la emasculación del hombre ya sea indicándole como tiene que mear o negándole ser ser padre (ley mediante).


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Que yo sepa, el origen del símbolo es con el espejo, de hecho el nombre es espejo de Venus. Y su primer uso como representación del sexo femenino fue en biología
> Venus es la diosa espectacular, coqueta que se miraba al espejo y a los machos encadilaba con su belleza y arte femenino



A estas alturas no deberíamos entrar en copmo las religiones "clásicas" abusaban de las metonímias... para hacer cognoscible los principios vitales que subyacían en tales metáforas.


----------



## quimicoloco (17 Jun 2012)

A ver, una cosa no quita la otra:
En casa, como no me gusta limpiar, si tengo la national geographic a mano me siento a leerla.
Fuera de casa, como no sé quién ha hwcjo qué, de pie y sin tocar, y un trozo de papel para ir abriendo puertas hasta la calle.
En el campo, mear de pie con la cola a 45º hacia arriba, limpiarme con ortigas después de cagar, y escupir al que me mira raro, like a real man.


----------



## vk90 (17 Jun 2012)

A ver, guarretes. Que la movida no va de feminismo o de que sea higiénico para nosotros mear sentados como mariconas. 

La movida va de que los baños de tíos son una puta asquerosidad. Que si nosotros potamos del asco cuando vamos a mear, los dueños de los bares, discotecas y restaurantes deben transformarse en putos mutantes para soportar oler y limpiar esa mierda cada puto día de sus vidas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Jun 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> A ver, guarretes. Que la movida no va de feminismo o de que sea higiénico para nosotros mear sentados como mariconas.
> 
> La movida va de que los baños de tíos son una puta asquerosidad. Que si nosotros potamos del asco cuando vamos a mear, los dueños de los bares, discotecas y restaurantes deben transformarse en putos mutantes para soportar oler y limpiar esa mierda cada puto día de sus vidas.



Colijo de tu mensaje que no has visto nunca un baño de chicas, y eso que mean _sentadas_.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Vale o no sabes leer bien tal como afirma el informe PISA o no sabes que contestar y por eso haces que lees mal.
> 
> *Te guste o no te guste, el genoma humano está escrito y se pueden afirmar muchas cossas, como por ejemplo que el color de ojos también es cultural. Si eres de los que defienden al 100% la genética como causante de todo... pues vas a tener cabreos como este muchas veces,* porque cuanto más se descubre más se descubre que la cultura tiene causa en muchas cosas que se asumían que eran genéticas.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he dicho que los genes sean 100% causa de todo, de hecho, por ejemplo, en la obesidad y en la hipocresía hay influencias tanto genéticas como socioculturales. He dicho que son causa exclusiva del color de los ojos. Ejem.

Lo del pecho de la mujer, hace 5.000 años, ¿También era cultural saber dar el pecho? ¿Se lo decían las matronas? ¿Las neardentales se lo transmitieron a los homo sapiens sapiens? ¿Y quién se lo dijo a las lobas? ¿Por qué es el pecho el que está mal "diseñado":XX: y no es la nariz o la boca los que están mal?

Y por lo de que no se leer, ejem, por si no lo sabes te hablé de cosas, leves, del genoma. Y te pedí fuentes por lo que hablas y no me valen el sálvame, tu vecina, el Marca o diario de avisos (y todo lo que se asemeje).* Te pedí fuente del pubmed. Demuestre de lo que habla porque da la sensación de que conoce 100% el genoma humano*, las funciones de todos los intrones, exones, segmentos promotores (jejejeje), repeticiones terminales... Yo estudié bioquímica, genética, citología, microbiología... en la carrera de medicina y por lo visto no se conocía la función ni del 1% de todo el genoma, por mucho que se haya codificado (codificar es simplemente describir las bases, no significa saber su función). 

Por mucho que le cueste aceptarlo, en cuanto al genoma, no solo humano, sino de la drosophila melanogaster, es más, escherichia coli o aún más, agentes patógenos que carecen de material genético (priones) sabemos más bien poco, aún hay mucho que investigar, no lo de todo por hecho, que se pueden reír de usted y, le aseguro, que no es mi intención, pero es que usted se empeña.

De todas formas, si conoce tanto del genoma, le repito, salga de la pobreza, publíquelo y hágase famosa, la Einstein del S.XXI: MariaL y viva hispanistán y las charos.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Pero *no te llenas la boca con libertad y afirmas que los niños deben ser criados en libertad? Pues la libertad es para todo, no sólo para lo que a ti no te gusta.* *Si tú impones a la señora de la limpieza limpiar los salpicados, por qué no libertad para ella también y que deje de limpiar si está salpicado?*
> 
> Pero veo que *estás tan acostumbrado a imponer* a los demás y que te impongan poco, porque estás con la ideología dominante, que no te das cuenta de lo *ridiculo que es pretender usar la libertad como argumento*





MariaL. dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver el feminismo, aquí? ::
> Los que estais obsesionados con el tema hombre/mujer, cada vez sois más *raritos*





MariaL. dijo:


> si crees que decir que *ahora que hemos leido el genoma humana, las cosas cambian,* te parece que se usan palabras complicadas.... *bajo nivel tienes tú y además no lees periódicos.* Hasta la gente de un montonazo de edad, sólo por la repetición que han dado los medios de comunicación a esa frase, las considera palabras normales, en absoluto considerará culto a alguien por decirlas, pues está harta de oirlas.
> 
> 
> pero suficiente para *romper el mito* de que el *color de ojos es totalmente genético, o miento?* Se van rompiendo mitos desde entonces, y de esto parece que no quieres hablar.
> ...





MariaL. dijo:


> *No me preocupa que me insultan, tengo curiosidad porque estas cosas ocurren en este foro, proque se juntan todos aquí. El hombre medio de este foro... .porque el hombre medio que conozco, el superior y el inferior*, en la vida real, donde cada uno es quien es, lejos del anonimato de internet, no los representan estos tios.
> 
> 
> No, no siento rabia, para mi el hombre real es el hombre de la calle, son los hombres que tengo en mi vida diaria, mis compañeros de trabajo (todos hombres), los que tengo en casa (todos hombres) con los que suelo ir al bar (todso hombres) y con los que hablamos de sexo, de la ley, de igualdad, de discriminación positiva, etc y son iguales que cuando dicutimos de ideologías pol´liticas, terrorismo o las leyes internacionales.
> ...





MariaL. dijo:


> *Yo conozco mujeres que quieren que el matrimonio desaparezca. A mi me da igual aunque reconozco que como laicista prefería que no existiera de forma oficial, a lo que me opongo totalmetne es a el matrimonio como institución, pero ese ya desapareció al incluir a los homosexuales, por lo tanto, ya queda a lo que debe ser, un mero acto cultural con una finalidad de cohesión social.* Durante toda la historia conocida, el ser humano ha tenido como forma de cohesión los ritos de paso, el matrimonio, etc. y me parece interesante conservarlos, aunque por supuesto que cuanto menos oficilidad se dé a estas cosas mejor. Pero el matrimonio.... yo me volvería a casar igual aunque no fuera oficial, eso sí, hoy por el rito celta, pro es que en mi época no había ritos para elegir, el gitano, el católico o el civil.
> 
> *TAmbién me apunto a los hijos fuera de la barriga.... es una ventaja para todo, pero el problema de momento es el precio, demasiado caro.* Asegurar que un niño vendrá sano y no tener que pasar un embarazado!!!!! Sabe a gloria, te aseguro que hay muchas mujeres que se apuntarían. Sobre todo ahora que en *los hospitales tienen tanta costumbre de no arriesgar y hacer cesáreas, *tengo una amiga con 3 hijos y unas ganas enormes de conocer lo que es un parto natural y en los tres, cesarea en el último momento :XX:
> 
> En lo último tampoco le encuentro sentido. Sí creo que hay que modificar las leyes que obligan a prestar asistencia a los familiares con los que a lo mejor no te llevas bien, pero *la familia tiene un gran sentido dentro de la sociedad* y es una gran ayuda, pobres de quienes en esta crisis no tienen una familia grande y fuerte avalando y protegiendo.




1º La señora de la limpieza lo es porque es su trabajo. También tiene que recoger montañas de compresas depositadas en una papelera al lado de cada retrete y la montaña, al sobresalir, cae al suelo (muyyyy común en aseos femeninos). Yo creía en el prejuicio de que los aseos femeninos eran más limpios que los masculinos, hasta que vi uno femenino. Estaba igual de sucio pero con distintos tipos de guarradas. 

2º Las únicas que quieren imponer cosas son las feminazis como tú. Lo siento, pero si una feminazi charil quiere imponer algo suelo pensar es que existe otro modo de hacer las cosas. Que un niño orine de pié no lo veo ni lo veré mal por mucho que usted se empeñe.

3º Raritos... Charo: Si no haces lo que digo eres rarito o inferior o machista o retrógrado o... Porque yo, por ser mujer, soy la fuente de la razón y sabiduría absoluta. Porqueyolovalgo y olé.

4º Y dale con el genoma humano. Un concejo, no lo saques más, no tienes ni pu.a idea del genoma, pero ni tú, ni yo ni nadie. Hemos descodificado la secuencia del ADN humano, pero no conocemos la función ni del 1% del mismo. A lo que tú dices de si eso ha cambiado el mundo... cambiará cuando conozcamos el genoma. Eso de lo que hablas es muy complejo y te aseguro que lo que diga el Hola o Pronto no es ni fiable ni resolutivo al 100%. En serio, hasta gente que no estudió carreras de ciencias saben que no se conoce más del 1% de las funciones del genoma. Te repito que no es que quiera pasar de tu argumento, es que no es un argumento, esgrimes algo de lo que ojalá algún día lleguemos al 50% del conocimiento con exactitud, y me refiero al aspecto fisiológico, al funcional, al interactivo, no solo al meramente morfoquímico, la composición de las bases ATGC se conoce, la desoxirribosa, el grupo fosfato, los puentes de H interbasales y el orden de bases. Eso es lo que se descubrió, que no es poco, pero es mucho más poco que mucho. Lo importante es el significado, la función de lo que se ve. Vemos cosas pero no tenemos ni puñet.ra idea de qué hacen (excepto de menos del 1%). Infórmate y fórmate en Pubmed (Biblioteca Nacional de EEUU de publicaciones médicas-----> Te paso el enlace: Home - PubMed - NCBI la página pertenece al gobierno de los Estados Juntitos de América, pero que te voy a decir a ti, ooohh fuente de la sabiduría, hispanistaní charil con vagina), no solo tiene publicaciones médicas, también las hay bioquímicas y diseños 3D de proteínas muy interesantes. 

Pues el "mito" de que el color de los ojos es genético lo aprendí en la universidad: Ye paso algo para que leas (aunque entenderé que no lo leas, ohhh charo poseedora de la verdad absoluta).

"Los científicos han logrado un avance crucial en el entendimiento de la genética que afecta el color de los ojos de los seres humanos. Descubrieron que sólo unas pocas "letras" de las seis mil millones que forman el código genético son responsables de la mayor parte de las variaciones en los colores de los ojos. 

La investigación, hecha por un grupo de científicos de Queensland, en Australia, aparecerá en la próxima edición del Periódico Estadounidense de Genética Humana. Los descubrimientos se basan en un estudio genético de cerca de 4.000 individuos. 

Según publicó la BBC, las diferencias en los colores de los ojos se deben principalmente a polimorfismos de un sólo nucleótido (conocidos como SNP, por sus siglas en inglés), que son variaciones en la secuencia de letras que forman una secuencia única de ADN humano. 

Los SNP representan un cambio de sólo una letra en la secuencia genética. Estos cambios, o mutaciones, en nuestro ADN pueden tener importantes consecuencias en la forma en que los genes son expresados físicamente. 

Todos los SNP están ubicados cerca de un gen llamado OCA2. Este gen produce una proteína que ayuda a dar color al cabello, la piel y los ojos. Y las mutaciones en OCA2 causan la forma más común de albinismo. 

El estudio, que analizaba específicamente a gemelos, sus hermanos y sus padres, demostró firmemente que no existe un "gen" para el color de ojos. 

Todos tenemos dos copias de un SNP. Entonces, hay varias combinaciones posibles, algunas de las cuales están más fuertemente asociadas, por ejemplo, con ojos celestes que con ojos marrones. Básicamente, estas combinaciones influyen mucho en el color de ojos de una persona, aunque no son responsables de la forma final. 

Sin embargo, los cambios de letra única de esas uniones involucrados en los ojos verdes podrían producir cambios funcionales en la proteína de pigmentación. Los investigadores descubrieron a los SNP en otra posición dentro del OCA2 -vinculado con los ojos verdes- que resultó en un cambio en los aminoácidos (los "ladrillos" de una proteína). 

"Para usar una analogía, uno de los cambios es como encender y apagar una lámpara, mientras que el otro es como cambiar una lámpara de marrón a verde", dice el doctor Sturm. 

En total, los cambios de una sola letra identificados en el estudio suman un 74% de la variación total en el color de los ojos, según los investigadores. El estudio fue una colaboración entre investigadores del Instituto de Investigación Médica de Queensland y la Universidad de Queensland, ambos en Brisbane Fuente"

Y ahora vendrás y dirás que es por la comida: Pues voy a comer pescado azul, a ver si se me ponen azules y para el color del cabello voy a comer yemas de huevo, a ver si se me pone rubio... Ejemmm.

Por lo del hombre superior o inferior, me gustaría saber cual es para tía cual. Para mí, una mujer inferior es una de esas que tienen entre 15 y 30 años y ni estudian, ni trabajan ni saben ni quieren saber nada de la casa, solo ensucian y que se lo limpien todos los progenitores. Antes de ver tu respuesta, te recuerdo que yo soy autosuficiente, trabajo, vivo con mis padres y hasta hace muy poco me encargaba de todo en mi casa. Y para mí una superior entre las mujeres es la que tiene la cabeza bien puesta, trabaja y no se rompe por hacer las tareas del hogar. De estas últimas, en unos 10 años van a haber poquitas. Yo ya conseguí mi tesoro que está en este último grupo, de hecho acabo de volver de verla. En el futuro trabajaremos los dos fuera y los dos nos encargamos de la casa. Y orinaré de pié y lo que ensucie yo, yo lo limpio. Que cada cual se responsabilice de sus actos.

Lo que me gustaría saber es quien co.ones querrá a un parásito que no trabaja fuera, no trabaja en casa y ni tan siquiera estudió. No hay cuerpo varonil que lo resista y en eso te doy la razón en una cosa. Las mujeres aguantaron a hombres que no trabajaban, ni hacían nada en casa. Los hombres no seremos tan resistentes ni pacientes en un futuro de aguantar a parásitos hembra que ni-ni-ni y encima visilleras y porqueyolovalguistas. Auguro muchos menos matrimonios (o más divorcios), las chicas que valen la pena no llegan a los 20 años sin que alguien les eche el ojo (yo pillé a la mía con 19).

5º El matrimonio no es un acto cultural solo, es un *contrato* con una cláusula de rescisión perjudicial para los hombres. Ya quisieran muchísimos que solo sea algo cultural... La de dinero, casas, coches que no pillarían algunas...

6º Existe el útero artificial?????????????? 

7º Eso es un error, uno de los parámetros más importantes de calidad de un materno es que se hagan las menos cesáreas posibles. Repetido hasta la saciedad por mi antiguo profesor de ginecología y obstetricia ya que tenía el honor de ser en 2007 el jefe de servicio del hospital materno con menos cesáreas de toda España. Así que esto es irrefutable. Al igual que el mayor indicador de calidad asistencial de un hospital general es que se hagan la mayor cantidad de autopsias. Son cosas que son así.

Y ahora sí que sí, que me voy a dormir. Y por favor, no hable sin saber.


----------



## Estudiante Mir (17 Jun 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> A ver, guarretes. Que la movida no va de feminismo o de que sea higiénico para nosotros mear sentados como mariconas.
> 
> La movida va de que *los baños de tíos son una puta asquerosidad*. Que si nosotros potamos del asco cuando vamos a mear, los dueños de los bares, discotecas y restaurantes deben transformarse en putos mutantes para soportar oler y limpiar esa mierda cada puto día de sus vidas.



2 preguntas:

- Prejuicio: ¿Solo los baños de los hombres?

- Si tan guarros están, razón de más de no rozar ni acercarse siquiera al retrete. Mear de pié y listo.


----------



## Bdyan (17 Jun 2012)

*Pero el color de los ojo es genético y también es cultural porque la alimentación depende de la cultura...:ouch: que hemos leido el genoma y las cosas no son como antes. :ouch:
*Si no lo sabes eres un ignorante porque lo sabe todo el mundo porque sale en los perodicos :ouch: (y además un machista y un raro añado yo porque no acepto lo que tu dices como cierto a pesar de saber que eres una mujer y me lo estás diciendo que es asi ).
*Las sociedades preshistóricas eran "igualitarias" porque todos hacian de todo, a la vez que tenian roles diferenciados segun sus capacidades y habilidades, por esto los roles (género) es algo cultural y depende de la cultura, no es algo natural que dependa de las habilidades y capacidades del sujeto que son distintas segun su sexo...  :rolleye:
*A los hombres no les dan la custodia porque no la piden (la estadística dice que solo la piden un 10%)... :ouch:

/mode MariaL off

Abstracto: Eso es asi porque todo el mundo lo sabe, lo blanco es blanco y también es negro y a los hombres no se les da la custodia porque solo el 10% la piden... Si no lo veis asi es porque soys raros, hombres y solo quereis discutir e insultar...

mode MariaL on
*Y añado yo, los hombres no sufren violencia de genero ya que la violencia de genero hacia un hombre no existe, y no puede ser porque es imposible (y además porque se dió una orden a los fiscales que cuando la vícitma de malos tratos fuera un hombre y la agresora una mujer no no se considerara violencia de género). 
Entonces queda demostrado que la violencia de genero hacia los hombres no existe (y además lo dice la estadistica: casos de violencia de genero hacia los hombres: 0%) 
/mode MariaL off

Ves MariaL como voy entendiendo las cosas, lo que me cuesta un poco de tiempo y tengo que reflexionar sobre lo que me explicas de una manera tan razonada y lógica (soy hombre, que le vamos a hacer)... :X

mode MariaL on
Es que soys muy raros, os enfadais y os poneis a insultar por nada y además no quereis entenderlo joooo... ya me lo dijo alguien que no hablara con segun quien y la voy a hacer caso (pues ya no te hablo ale!)
/mode MariaL off

:XX:


----------



## MariaL. (17 Jun 2012)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> No es por nada... por puntualizar... pero la orina es estéril.::
> 
> Es más fácil que te cojas algo al sentarte para mear en un wc usado en "otros menesteres", que otra persona se lo coja porque tu hayas meado de pie en él.



Sí, hay culturas que se lavaban los dientes y en mi tierra, para evitar que las manos se cortaran, los agricultores que salían temprano a trabajar se las lavaban con su orina antes de salir.

Pero no hablamos de recoger una muestra de orina en la consulta directamente del riñón en una persona sana, donde indudablemente es estéril, ni hablamos de una recogida de orina recogida recién salida de los conductos urinarios, donde a lo más, está contaminada por la flora de estos conductos, hablamos de dejar orina en la loza del baño y en las paredes y suelo. La orina es estéril pero un contaminante si meas en la piscina. Imagina lo que es, en un baño público donde entra y sale gente constantemente, con manos sucias, que habla y expulsa saliva, con zapatos que ha ido recogiendo del suelo vete a saber qué..... 

Serías capáz de dejar el suelo de tu baño con una capa de orina durante meses y luego, sin hacer nada más sentarte encima un mes después? Pues que importa que sea estéril cuando sale del riñón?


----------



## MariaL. (17 Jun 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> A estas alturas no deberíamos entrar en copmo las religiones "clásicas" abusaban de las metonímias... para hacer cognoscible los principios vitales que subyacían en tales metáforas.



No me habías ya vuelto a etiquetar esta vez como seguidora de una señora que parece ser algo terrible sus estudios sobre la simbología y habías decidido no tratar conmigo?

Al menos tener un poquito de orgullo, no? Yo ya no te contesté en cuanto leí tu mensaje que dabas terminada la conversación, ya te di la última palabra, ese mensaje no lo contesté y aún así, no entiendo esa incapacidad de ser fiel a las intenciones publicadas


----------



## MariaL. (17 Jun 2012)

quimicoloco dijo:


> A ver, una cosa no quita la otra:
> En casa, como no me gusta limpiar, si tengo la national geographic a mano me siento a leerla.
> Fuera de casa, como no sé quién ha hwcjo qué, de pie y sin tocar, y un trozo de papel para ir abriendo puertas hasta la calle.
> En el campo, mear de pie con la cola a 45º hacia arriba, limpiarme con ortigas después de cagar, y escupir al que me mira raro, like a real man.



Y cuando bajas las escaleras mecánicas en el centro comercial o cuando te apoyas en una farola para arreglar el zapato, ect, no tocas nada? Por qué el mismo que tocó esa puerta, pasó su mano por el mobiliario urbano
No creo que en la vida real la mayoría use un papel para abrir puertas.....


----------



## MariaL. (17 Jun 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> A ver, guarretes. Que la movida no va de feminismo o de que sea higiénico para nosotros mear sentados como mariconas.
> 
> La movida va de que los baños de tíos son una puta asquerosidad. Que si nosotros potamos del asco cuando vamos a mear, los dueños de los bares, discotecas y restaurantes deben transformarse en putos mutantes para soportar oler y limpiar esa mierda cada puto día de sus vidas.



me encanta por fin alguien que vea esto fuera del ámbito feminista y de orgullo machista!!!! Un besazo. Por curiosidad, generación de los 80?, es que cada vez que alguien logra no reducir un tema a un tema de sexos, cada vez compruebo más que es de esa generación

Respecto al uso de los baños públicos no estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que hay mucho mito, y te hablo de cosas dichas por gente que se dedica a la limpieza de baños en sitios públicos, critican más a las mujeres que a los hombres y hasta tienen dicho que si no tienen tiempo para limpiar y tienen que dejar algún baño sin limpiar, dejan el de hombres, porque está más limpio (al menos a la vista, claro). A mi me chocó mucho la primera vez que me lo contaron y además proque estas mismas mujeres usan los estereotipos de hombres sucios en otros momentos de las conversaciones.

La mujer mancha más el baño, porque deja mucho pelo dicho por más de una. En mi experiencia personal yo suelo limpiar el baño general en casa y es el que usamos generalmente y mi pelo está presente sí o si, el de mi marido no. En el baño de arriba, que limpia él nunca hay pelo según dice.... y yo rara vez lo uso.

La mujer mancha más porque usa el papel para todo, retocar maquillaje, limpiar una mancha en el vestido, ect, lo que provoca que estén más papeles en el suelo o sobre la loza. Lo cual en mi experiencia personal ya no están tan claro, mi hijo lo usa tanto como yo, pero mi marido no usa.
En el baño de hombres dicen que es difícil encontrar un papel en el suelo....lo que cual, si es cierto que pocos hombres se secan el pene después de mear (en los urinarios de pie no hay papel), implica mayor limpieza en el baño masculino.

Y lo que sí afirman es que el hombre deja más colillas en el suelo.

En mi trabajo son todos hombres y yo no tengo baño propio y en mi experiencia, el baño está muy limpio. En la casa de mi madre, eramos 7 miembros y mi padre manchaba mucho, muchísimo, era bastante guarro, pero no mis hermanos.... quizás el mito nace de que hubo una generación, la que nació al poco del siglo que sí los hombres eran guarros y como la mitad de nuestra cultura se basa en mitos y estereotipos, yo achaco a eso que se siga repitiendo una verdad antigua como si siguiera siendo verdad.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> No me habías ya vuelto a etiquetar esta vez como seguidora de una señora que parece ser algo terrible sus estudios sobre la simbología y habías decidido no tratar conmigo?
> 
> Al menos tener un poquito de orgullo, no? Yo ya no te contesté en cuanto leí tu mensaje que dabas terminada la conversación, ya te di la última palabra, ese mensaje no lo contesté y aún así, no entiendo esa incapacidad de ser fiel a las intenciones publicadas



No, disculpe... pero hay cosas, por experiencia que es mejor no volver a debatir (sería darle credibilidad), sobre todo cuando la antropología ya ha desmentido por activa y por pasiva lo que me comenta (de ahí el término de gimbuttiana). Es un tema, que personalmente me resulta muy tedioso; en su momento ya me prometí no tocarlo más por ser completamente infructuoso. 

Siento haberle hecho entender que no deseo dialogar.


----------



## Moliva (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> la alimentación es cultural y la allimentación afecta al color de ojos del niño. Lo siento, pero es así, aunque te cueste creerlo.




Qué disparate. Por favor, muéstrame la publicación científica donde se afirma eso para que podamos discutirlo o, en caso de habértelo inventado, retíralo.


----------



## MariaL. (17 Jun 2012)

Moliva dijo:


> Qué disparate. Por favor, muéstrame la publicación científica donde se afirma eso para que podamos discutirlo o, en caso de habértelo inventado, retíralo.



Me sale carísimo llevartela a casa para mostratela )

Venga, un poco de clase de genética para los de la vieja escuela.

Las generaciones se pasan unas cosas que se llaman genes y los estudia la genética, lo herendan los individuos de sus progenitores y ellos trasmiten a la generación siguiente una serie de características particulares
Por eso somos parecidos y al mismo tiempo no somos iguales, porque en esa trasmisión se producen cambios por mutación o recombinación
Un ser humano puede ser blanco o negro, pero siempre será ser humano, reconocible a pesar de las variaciones.

Aquí hablamos entonces de dos variaciones, hay una que es inamovible, por ejemplo, el sexo, no podemos cambiar de sexo. Pero hay otras que son posible influir en ellas y de hecho se influyen, cuando hay desnutrición en una generación esta es más baja que la de sus padres que no la sufrieron, aunque desde su genética hubieran heredado genes para ser altos.
Las circustancias influyen en el genotipo y este en el individuo. Gemelos idénticos separados en su crecimiento han alcanzado distintas alturas, pero su identidad genética, no varió 

En la estatura se entiende esto claramente, es el ejemplo más usado. Si la alimentación influye en la estatura, dos personas que coman igual tendrían la misma altura? NO. Porque sus genes son distintos.

Pues un punto de nuestro cuerpo donde la alimentación influye de forma considerable, son los ojos. Si consumes alimentos que inhiben la enzima determinada, que tiene una influencia por ejemplo en el color del ojo, ya has cambiado la información genética.

No es más que trasladar a los ojos lo que ya sabemos que ocurre en, pro euemplo, las hambrunas a la generación que la padece y los fetos que se están formando.


----------



## Moliva (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me sale carísimo llevartela a casa para mostratela )
> 
> Venga, un poco de clase de genética para los de la vieja escuela.
> 
> ...





Ten un poco de dignidad y reconoce que la has cagado en lugar de revolcarte en la mierda cada vez más, anda. La alimentación influye en la altura, sí, pero no en el genotipo como has dicho sino en el fenotipo, al igual que influye en el tamaño cerebral y el IQ, por ejemplo, en el sentido de que una alimentación incompleta no permite desarrollar todo el potencial genético por la falta de nutrientes. Pero lo del color de ojos es una estupidez como una casa, el color de ojos, excepto casos rarísimos de enfermedad y muy ligeramente en casos extremos de exposición ultravioleta, es 100% genético. Un negro de genes 100% negros no va a tener los ojos azules aunque lo alimentes de por vida con sugus azules. Y un blanco con todos los alelos del color de ojos azul va a tener los ojos azules lo alimentes como lo alimentes. Y no se "cambia la genética", qué disparate, los cambios *fenotípicos* no producen un cambio genético. Y ambiental, no cultural, que tampoco es lo mismo, uno es un subconjunto del otro.

El color de ojos depende de la cantidad de melanina en el iris, cuanta menos melanina más claros. Así que, en caso de falta de nutrientes como tú dices, faltaría melanina (que sigue siendo una gilipollez porque es una cantidad ínfima la que tienen), por tanto, según tu teoría, los muy bien alimentados nórdicos serían los más ambientalmente inclinados a tener ojos con abundante melanina mientras en la realidad son los de ojos más claros del planeta, mientras tanto, los niños negros desnutridos de áfrica, mientras mueren de inanición con el cuerpo consumido hasta los huesos, curiosamente, conservan la capacidad generosa de producir melanina suficiente para tener los ojos negros como el tizón.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (17 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Pues un punto de nuestro cuerpo donde la alimentación influye de forma considerable, son los ojos. Si consumes alimentos que inhiben la enzima determinada, que tiene una influencia por ejemplo en el color del ojo, ya has cambiado la información genética.



Ejemplo de persona que ignora completamente de lo que habla, pero no tolerará nunca que le digan que no tiene razón.

*ORIGEN DE LOS DIFERENTES COLORES DEL IRIS*



> "Una investigación realizada en la Universidad de Copenhagen, en Dinamarca, precisó el origen histórico de la modificación genética que generó los ojos azules de todos los habitantes del planeta. Los científicos calculan que esta mutación evolutiva ocurrió entre 6 y 10.000 años atrás. Y de ese ancestro común descienden todos los hombre y mujeres de ojos azules de la Tierra.
> 
> El trabajo se publicó en la edición de enero de la revista científica Human Genetics e implicó analizar y comparar muestras ejemplares de ADN mitocondrial proveniente de personas de variados colores de ojos provenientes de diversos países.
> 
> ...



Hala, a ver si para otra vez demostramos un poquito menos de prepotencia con los que de verdad saben de lo que hablan.


----------



## INE (17 Jun 2012)

Esto de sentirse incluidos o excluidos nunca lo he entendido en las mujeres. Sois unas jodidas lloricas. Si el león tiene polla tiene polla porque es león y no leona. Y si fuera leona sería leona y a mí (ni a ningún hombre) se le ocurriría llorar diciendo que es excluyente. Sois tan lloricas, cobardes y victimistas como esos musulmanes que querían quitar las cabezas de moro del escudo de Aragón. ATPC! Creced de una vez e intentad hacer las cosas por vuestro propio mérito y no a golpe de ley de lloro.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Jun 2012)

Moliva dijo:


> Ten un poco de dignidad y reconoce que la has cagado en lugar de revolcarte en la mierda cada vez más, anda. La alimentación influye en la altura, sí, pero no en el genotipo como has dicho sino en el fenotipo, al igual que influye en el tamaño cerebral y el IQ, por ejemplo, en el sentido de que una alimentación incompleta no permite desarrollar todo el potencial genético por la falta de nutrientes. Pero lo del color de ojos es una estupidez como una casa, el color de ojos, excepto casos rarísimos de enfermedad y muy ligeramente en casos extremos de exposición ultravioleta, es 100% genético. Un negro de genes 100% negros no va a tener los ojos azules aunque lo alimentes de por vida con sugus azules. Y un blanco con todos los alelos del color de ojos azul va a tener los ojos azules lo alimentes como lo alimentes. Y no se "cambia la genética", qué disparate, los cambios *fenotípicos* no producen un cambio genético. Y ambiental, no cultural, que tampoco es lo mismo, uno es un subconjunto del otro.
> 
> El color de ojos depende de la cantidad de melanina en el iris, cuanta menos melanina más claros. Así que, en caso de falta de nutrientes como tú dices, faltaría melanina (que sigue siendo una gilipollez porque es una cantidad ínfima la que tienen), por tanto, según tu teoría, los muy bien alimentados nórdicos serían los más ambientalmente inclinados a tener ojos con abundante melanina mientras en la realidad son los de ojos más claros del planeta, mientras tanto, los niños negros desnutridos de áfrica, mientras mueren de inanición con el cuerpo consumido hasta los huesos, curiosamente, conservan la capacidad generosa de producir melanina suficiente para tener los ojos negros como el tizón.



Donde he hablado de que influye en el genotipo o en el fenotipo. Si por hablar con palabras normales ya me han puesto a parir diciendo que voy de sabelotodo, imagina si llego a usar esas palabras. Uno ha leido que yo he dicho que no hay nada de genético en el color de los ojos, otro ha leido que yo he hablado de genotipo.... yo he dicho algo muy simple, estamos llenos de mitos, que aceptamos como verdad inamovible y entre ellos mencioné que consideramos totalmente GENETICO el color de los ojos. Y no es cierto, hay también una influencia cultural. Luego lo que cada uno quereis leer, es vuestro problema al leer 

No se trata de comer bien o mal, se trata de que se come. No comen peor las culturas que tienen como base tradicional el maiz que las culturas que tienen la batata o el trigo.... Estamos hablando de biología, no hay una alimentación cultural básica adecuada o inadecuada, es más desde el punto de vista antropológico, será más fácil que encuentres alguien que te afirme que cualquier alimentación básica de una cultura es adecuada, por muy dispar que sea una de otra, antes de encontrar un antropólogo que te diga que una cultura que ha sobrevivido se ha basado en una alimentación inadecuada.

Quita el chip del juicio, no se pueden juzgar culturas, no son personas. Y di lo mismo sin juzgar la alimentación y tienes que no puedes afirmar que parte del color de los ojos del filandés es cultural, por lo tanto menos aún puedes hacer la comparación con los ojos de otra zona, primero se tendría que abaratar mucho los costes de ese estudio para poder hacer un estudio que en realidad, desde el punto de vista biológico, no aporta mucho a la ciencia, el conocer porcentajes.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Jun 2012)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Ejemplo de persona que ignora completamente de lo que habla, pero no tolerará nunca que le digan que no tiene razón.
> 
> *ORIGEN DE LOS DIFERENTES COLORES DEL IRIS*
> 
> ...



EStás haciendo lo mismo que cuando entraste diciendo que la orina es estéril (no mentías) pero omitiste que es estéril cuando está en el riñón. Nada ahí excluye lo que yo he dicho puesto que no negué la influencia genética, que ahí afirma.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Jun 2012)

INE dijo:


> Esto de sentirse incluidos o excluidos nunca lo he entendido en las mujeres. Sois unas jodidas lloricas. Si el león tiene polla tiene polla porque es león y no leona. Y si fuera leona sería leona y a mí (ni a ningún hombre) se le ocurriría llorar diciendo que es excluyente. Sois tan lloricas, cobardes y victimistas como esos musulmanes que querían quitar las cabezas de moro del escudo de Aragón. ATPC! Creced de una vez e intentad hacer las cosas por vuestro propio mérito y no a golpe de ley de lloro.



Yo tampoco entiendo como te incluye una bandera o el sentimiento de inclusión patriótico... pero es la realidad la gente ve un trapo determinado y tiene sentimientos determinados. Tampoco entiendo que alguien necesite creer en dioses y rezar. Pero estas cosas son necesidades y por tanto tenemos que facilitar que se hagan.
No seamos tan egocéntricos de pensar uqe si no lo entendemos es una tontería y no existe. Vivimos en un mundo donde seres diferentes tenemos necesidades difrentes, el respeto está en justo, no entender esas necesidades y no menospreciarlas, bien sea rezar, bien sea portar una bandera, bien sea tener un símbolo donde se pueda sentir incluido

Yo no veo llorar a nadie, donde ves tú a esos soldados llorar? Yo veo una serie de gente que desea algo y lo pide por cauces democráticos y pacíficos. En todo caso llorar, serán los que ni les va ni le viene, y hacen de eso un problema, como si fuera un león de verdad y lo hubieran castrado de verdad....


----------



## ikifenix (18 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me parece estupendo que ya desde las guarderías enseñen las costumbres más higiénicas, aquí aún hay guarderías que no tienen jabón porque dicen que los niños se lo comen : (
> 
> Respecto a ir con las piernas abiertas, veo que como está en inglés somos faciles de manipular, pasamos de leerlo y nos creemos lo que nos cuenta el manipulador de turno. Os cuento, dice que una mujer empezó esta protesta harta de que los hombres se cojan más del espacio correspondiente a un asiento al ocupar con sus piernas un trozo del asiento continuo.
> 
> ...



Pues ya me explicarás como se hace para ir con las piernas cerradas cuando las rodillas te dan con el asiento de delante. Si me toca pasillo no hay problema, porque invado el pasillo, pero si toca ventana, o invado el asiento de al lado o atravieso el asiento de delante.

Ya que nos ponemos a generalizar, siempre que veo que alguien echa el asiento para atrás en un autobús teniendo a otra persona detrás y dejandole practicamente sin espacio, ha dado la casualidad que es una mujer.


----------



## Skizored (18 Jun 2012)

ikifenix dijo:


> Pues ya me explicarás como se hace para ir con las piernas cerradas cuando las rodillas te dan con el asiento de delante. Si me toca pasillo no hay problema, porque invado el pasillo, pero si toca ventana, o invado el asiento de al lado o atravieso el asiento de delante.
> 
> Ya que nos ponemos a generalizar, siempre que veo que alguien echa el asiento para atrás en un autobús teniendo a otra persona detrás y dejandole practicamente sin espacio, ha dado la casualidad que es una mujer.



No pasa nada, yo tengo ese problema y cuando me siento en el bus me pongo en el lado del pasillo aunque este vacio el lado de la ventana, si alguien quiere sentarse a mi lado le dejo pasar y que ocupe la ventana si me dice con educación que me corra le digo con educación que debido a mis medidas no puedo estar en el lado de la ventana que si le gusta bien y si no que se busque otro asiento (yo llegue primero), no puedo estar sentado con las rodillas juntas porque no me entran, vamos que soy de los que atraviesan el asiento delantero y encima le doy una masaje en los riñones gratis con el consiguiente cabreo que puede tener el pasajero que le ha tocado sentarse delante mio.

A veces no me queda mas remedio que sentarme al lado de una o uno que excede en mucho el ancho estandar y me siento mirandole y como diciendo lo siento pero nos vamos a joder los dos, en alguna ocasión el de al lado a querido ocupar mas sitio del que le toca con las piernas y entonces a sido cuando se ha dado cuenta que hay una línea que es dificil de traspasar ya que no me corto un pelo en apretar con fuerza para recuperar ese espacio al igual que si se pasa con el apoyabrazos central, si él pone el brazo yo tambien y a ver quien puede mas. En una ocasión me toco al lado de un gordo pelon con botas militares y simbologia nazi, al principio muy chulito intentando hacerse sitio y al final acabo arrinconado y algo acojonado por lo bruto que puede ser un antifascista de 1,95 y 103 kg cuando se pone cachondo y ve a un pelon solito.

Si el del asiento delantero se le ocurre tirarlo para atras recibira un constante meneo de respaldo y si se queja con decirle que haga el favor de ponerlo recto que me está molestando y si me molesta yo estoy en mi derecho de molestarlo a él, mi educación se acaba cuando veo que los demas no la tienen y van de sobraos.

En una ocasión hice que se cambiar de asiento uno que ponia los pies en el asiento de enfrente y a mi me tocaba sentarme en ese sitio, al principio con educación y como pasó de mi lo agarre de la pechera y lo cambie de sitio, me senté y lo mire con cara de pocos amigos y se acabó la historia, los que lo vieron me aplaudierón y le recriminarón su actitud al cerdo ese.


----------



## laresial (18 Jun 2012)

Nada nada, a mear sentado...
Y comer con la boca cerrada.


----------



## ikifenix (18 Jun 2012)

Skizored dijo:


> No pasa nada, yo tengo ese problema y cuando me siento en el bus me pongo en el lado del pasillo aunque este vacio el lado de la ventana, si alguien quiere sentarse a mi lado le dejo pasar y que ocupe la ventana si me dice con educación que me corra le digo con educación que debido a mis medidas no puedo estar en el lado de la ventana que si le gusta bien y si no que se busque otro asiento (yo llegue primero), no puedo estar sentado con las rodillas juntas porque no me entran, vamos que soy de los que atraviesan el asiento delantero y encima le doy una masaje en los riñones gratis con el consiguiente cabreo que puede tener el pasajero que le ha tocado sentarse delante mio.
> 
> A veces no me queda mas remedio que sentarme al lado de una o uno que excede en mucho el ancho estandar y me siento mirandole y como diciendo lo siento pero nos vamos a joder los dos, en alguna ocasión el de al lado a querido ocupar mas sitio del que le toca con las piernas y entonces a sido cuando se ha dado cuenta que hay una línea que es dificil de traspasar ya que no me corto un pelo en apretar con fuerza para recuperar ese espacio al igual que si se pasa con el apoyabrazos central, si él pone el brazo yo tambien y a ver quien puede mas. En una ocasión me toco al lado de un gordo pelon con botas militares y simbologia nazi, al principio muy chulito intentando hacerse sitio y al final acabo arrinconado y algo acojonado por lo bruto que puede ser un antifascista de 1,95 y 103 kg cuando se pone cachondo y ve a un pelon solito.
> 
> ...



Ya, el problema llega sobretodo cuando los asientos van numerados y te toca el típico de "estás en mi asiento" y aunque le intentes explicar, no entran en razón, entonces es cuando se jode porque le invado, no por placer, sino por falta de espacio (y luego seguramente entra en los foros quejandose como MariaL.).

PD: Hubo una época en la que tenía mi ropa de viaje, camiseta con manchas de lejía y agujeros, pantalones con manchas de pintura y zapatillas destrozadas, nadie se sentaba a mi lado por las pintas que llevaba y yo tan agustito, luego llegar al destino y en los aseos cambio de ropa y listo.


----------



## fudoken (18 Jun 2012)

Dentro de poco pediran a los hombres que usen bragas, compresas, falsa y maquillaje.

Y te diran que es bueno para homosexualizar a la peña. Por una vez serán sinceros en sus propositos.


----------



## Moliva (18 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Donde he hablado de que influye en el genotipo o en el fenotipo.



Aquí, el genotipo son los genes, el fenotipo el producto de la interacción de los genes (el genotipo) y el ambiente, evidentemente los genes* no cambian* por el ambiente y menos por "la cultura":



MariaL. dijo:


> Las circustancias influyen en el genotipo y este en el individuo.
> 
> En la estatura se entiende esto claramente, es el ejemplo más usado. Si la alimentación influye en la estatura, dos personas que coman igual tendrían la misma altura? NO. Porque sus genes son distintos.
> 
> Pues un punto de nuestro cuerpo donde la alimentación influye de forma considerable, son los ojos. Si consumes alimentos que inhiben la enzima determinada, que tiene una influencia por ejemplo en el color del ojo, ya has cambiado la información genética.








> Si por hablar con palabras normales ya me han puesto a parir diciendo que voy de sabelotodo, imagina si llego a usar esas palabras. Uno ha leido que yo he dicho que no hay nada de genético en el color de los ojos, otro ha leido que yo he hablado de genotipo.... yo he dicho algo muy simple, estamos llenos de mitos, que aceptamos como verdad inamovible y entre ellos mencioné que consideramos totalmente GENETICO el color de los ojos. Y no es cierto, hay también una influencia cultural. Luego lo que cada uno quereis leer, es vuestro problema al leer
> 
> No se trata de comer bien o mal, se trata de que se come. No comen peor las culturas que tienen como base tradicional el maiz que las culturas que tienen la batata o el trigo.... Estamos hablando de biología, no hay una alimentación cultural básica adecuada o inadecuada, es más desde el punto de vista antropológico, será más fácil que encuentres alguien que te afirme que cualquier alimentación básica de una cultura es adecuada, por muy dispar que sea una de otra, antes de encontrar un antropólogo que te diga que una cultura que ha sobrevivido se ha basado en una alimentación inadecuada.
> 
> Quita el chip del juicio, no se pueden juzgar culturas, no son personas. Y di lo mismo sin juzgar la alimentación y tienes que no puedes afirmar que parte del color de los ojos del filandés es cultural, por lo tanto menos aún puedes hacer la comparación con los ojos de otra zona, primero se tendría que abaratar mucho los costes de ese estudio para poder hacer un estudio que en realidad, desde el punto de vista biológico, no aporta mucho a la ciencia, el conocer porcentajes.





Qué persona que *no hay una influencia cultural*, NO. Deja ya de repetirlo porque es un disparate. Las personas con genes de ojos azules y sus hijos los tienen azules en Europa, en los USA los descendientes de emigrados, en Sudamérica, en Sudáfrica, en Australia, etc. lleven allí 10 años o 400. Y las personas con genes de ojos negros o marrones los tienen negros o marrones aunque se vayan a vivir a Oslo, Europa está llena de inmigrantes africanos de cabo a rabo y te aseguro que ni uno sólo de millones ha nacido con los ojos claros sin ser fruto de un mestizaje.

Pero es que es tan disparatado que sigas insistiendo y diciendo que "primero se tendría que abaratar mucho los costes" para hacer un "estudio" :: que resulta surrealista siquiera contestar, no insisto más, pero al menos deja de repetir sandeces por si confundes a alguien que pase por aquí.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Jun 2012)

ikifenix dijo:


> Pues ya me explicarás como se hace para ir con las piernas cerradas cuando las rodillas te dan con el asiento de delante. Si me toca pasillo no hay problema, porque invado el pasillo, pero si toca ventana, o invado el asiento de al lado o atravieso el asiento de delante.
> 
> Ya que nos ponemos a generalizar, siempre que veo que alguien echa el asiento para atrás en un autobús teniendo a otra persona detrás y dejandole practicamente sin espacio, ha dado la casualidad que es una mujer.



Cruzando las piernas, por ejemplo. Y si es que mides como un jugador de baloncesto, no es lo que se está tratando, en la página vienen fotos que ella sacó. 

En este caso no es una casualidad, es que son hombres. Y además no generaliza, habla para los hombres que dicen que ellos necesitan relajar el escroto y no sé qué más (rollos de estos me los han soltado los machotes estos en el autobus a mi también y alguno en este mismo hilo, lo ha dicho!!!!) y según ellos es más importante esa necesidad que el derecho de la mujer de tener todo su espacio. Yo hasta acoto más, hombres adolescentes (en España)


----------



## MariaL. (18 Jun 2012)

Moliva dijo:


> Aquí, el genotipo son los genes, el fenotipo el producto de la interacción de los genes (el genotipo) y el ambiente, evidentemente los genes* no cambian* por el ambiente y menos por "la cultura":
> 
> 
> Qué persona que *no hay una influencia cultural*, NO. Deja ya de repetirlo porque es un disparate. Las personas con genes de ojos azules y sus hijos los tienen azules en Europa, en los USA los descendientes de emigrados, en Sudamérica, en Sudáfrica, en Australia, etc. lleven allí 10 años o 400. Y las personas con genes de ojos negros o marrones los tienen negros o marrones aunque se vayan a vivir a Oslo, Europa está llena de inmigrantes africanos de cabo a rabo y te aseguro que ni uno sólo de millones ha nacido con los ojos claros sin ser fruto de un mestizaje.
> ...



La primera frase no la encuentro en mis mensajes, para leer el mensaje entero y ver el contexto en que lo dije. 

Tu afirmación siguiente está en entredicho, hay estudios con animales, en dinamarca por ejemplo con zorros, que tras 8 generaciones sin contacto entre padres e hijos, los de la octava generación aceptan la comida a la primera, cuando sus antecesores, costó en la primera generación acostumbrarles a la nueva alimentación y menos en las siguientes.

La segunda está bien escrita por mi parte. Si dos personas comen igual tienen dos estaturas diferentes y eso lo causan los genes, es que lo causan los genes. Lo puse para que se vea bien que causan los genes y que no.

Y el tercero está perfecto, ya has cambiado la información genética, que no significa que cambies los genes. En este caso, la proteina decide cuanta melamina pasa, da una información (por orden genética) luego tú con la alimentación provocas un cambio en esa orden, en esa información, y deja pasar más melamina que antes (modificaste la información genética que envia sin tocar el gen). Cambias la información que se trasmite mediante la cultura sin cambiar el gen y la información que el gen tiene en si

Cuando me afirmen los biólogos que se han equivocado y no hay influencia cultural en la activación de la enzima, cambiaré mi versión, mientras tanto, lo siento, pero no te veo con autoridad suficiente para cambiar mi versión.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Cruzando las piernas, por ejemplo.



Se nota que sus conocimientos sobre ocupación de espacios sólo pueden ser parangonados con sus conocimientos sobre genética. 

Cruzando las piernas...

¡Cruzando las piernas!

¡¡Cruzando las piernas!!

Desde luego que con esa inteligencia aplicada no podía ser sino feminista.

Los pataslargas ya lo sabemos, hay que cruzar las piernas.

¡¡¡Cruzar las piernas!!!

[YOUTUBE]Fmj23sJhtnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moliva (18 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> La primera frase no la encuentro en mis mensajes, para leer el mensaje entero y ver el contexto en que lo dije.



Aquí lo tienes, en la página anterior a esta misma: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/317712-suecia-controla-meas-11.html#post6574118

::




MariaL. dijo:


> Tu afirmación siguiente está en entredicho, hay estudios con animales, en dinamarca por ejemplo con zorros, que tras 8 generaciones sin contacto entre padres e hijos, los de la octava generación aceptan la comida a la primera, cuando sus antecesores, costó en la primera generación acostumbrarles a la nueva alimentación y menos en las siguientes.
> 
> La segunda está bien escrita por mi parte. Si dos personas comen igual tienen dos estaturas diferentes y eso lo causan los genes, es que lo causan los genes. Lo puse para que se vea bien que causan los genes y que no.



No, *no lo causa un cambio en los genes como has dicho.* Los mismos genes se expresan de forma distinta en función del ambiente (no la cultura) como ya te he dicho varias veces, eso no significa que los genes hayan cambiado. Respecto al ejemplo de los zorros, eso es epigenética -y es discutible-, lo que tampoco cambia los genes, sino su expresión, *otra vez*.

La epigenética es el estudio de modificaciones en la expresión de genes *que no se encuentra en la secuencia del ADN* y estas modificaciones son heredables. 

Por tanto *no cambian los genes*. Y el color de ojos (que es lo que estamos disctutiendo y deja de irte por las ramas) está *determinado en la secuencia de ADN de forma total e inequívoca*.




> Y el tercero está perfecto, ya has cambiado la información genética, que no significa que cambies los genes.



¿Tú sabes qué es la "información genética" alma de cántaro?

"El genoma es la *totalidad de la información genética* que posee un organismo en particular y que codifica para él. Al hablar de genoma en los seres eucarióticos nos referimos sólo al ADN contenido en el núcleo, organizado en cromosomas." 

Es decir, los genes. Conseguir cambiar la información genética (y no su expresión) sin cambiar los genes es algo así como cambiarte la vestimenta sin cambiarte de ropa.

La epigenética (aún aceptando que hayas querido decir eso, y de forma sólo válida -dudosamente- para otras cosas y en otros animales no el color de los ojos humanos) *no modifica la información genética* sino su expresión, te repito.

¿Tengo que volver a citar lo que has dicho?



MariaL. dijo:


> Las circustancias influyen en el genotipo y este en el individuo.
> 
> En la estatura se entiende esto claramente, es el ejemplo más usado. Si la alimentación influye en la estatura, dos personas que coman igual tendrían la misma altura? NO. Porque sus genes son distintos.
> 
> Pues un punto de nuestro cuerpo donde la alimentación influye de forma considerable, son los ojos. Si consumes alimentos que inhiben la enzima determinada, que tiene una influencia por ejemplo en el color del ojo, ya has cambiado la información genética.



::::




> Cuando me afirmen los biólogos que se han equivocado y no hay influencia cultural en la activación de la enzima, cambiaré mi versión, mientras tanto, lo siento, pero no te veo con autoridad suficiente para cambiar mi versión.



En circunstancias normales te insultaría creo que me das demasiada pena. A ver si lo entiendes:

* ¡¡Los biólogos no han afirmado nunca que haya una influencia cultural en la activación de ninguna enzima que regule el color de ojos!!*

Aún estoy esperando que me enseñes el estudio o la cita textual con la referencia de la publicación para que la busque yo mismo :rolleye:


----------



## Estudiante Mir (18 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Me sale carísimo llevartela a casa para mostratela :



Opción 1: Es "llevártela": El hola, Cuore, Pronto, ¡Qué me dices!...

Opción 2: Por que yo lo valgo.

Opción descartada por MariaL: National Library of Medicine - National Institutes of Health ----> Medline (U.S. National Library of Medicine). La mayor y mejor fuente de información médica del mundo y más utilizada en la actualización de conocimientos de los médicos del mundo.

¿Por qué será? Por cierto, yo no he dicho que tú has dicho que no hay influencia genética. Lo que yo afirmo es que no existe componentes sociales en la coloración (fenotipo) del iris. Y por favor, usa terminología científica, que cada vez que veo algo mal usado me echo unas risas.


----------



## lanis (18 Jun 2012)

Moliva, no pierdas tu tiempo aquí anda..


----------



## Joaquim (18 Jun 2012)

Sinceramente, yo no estoy en contra de que cada uno haga con su chorra lo que le plazca mientras no perjudique a 3eros, y ahí entra la higiene... pero por algo se puede levantar la tapa. 

Ahora no ataquemos a aquel hombre, sea Sueco, Alemán o el vecino, que tenga la costumbre de mear sentado, o de combinarlo, sea por la prostata o porque no se fia de su puntería o por la razón que sea..... en dos palabras: LIBERTAD Y TOLERÁNCIA, conceptos de los que los Progres en General y las Feminazis en particular carecen, pese a que prediquen lo contrario. :bla::bla:inocho:


----------



## Toctocquienes (18 Jun 2012)

¿Esto es broma verdad?


----------



## MariaL. (19 Jun 2012)

Moliva dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes, en la página anterior a esta misma: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/317712-suecia-controla-meas-11.html#post6574118



Vale, ahí tienes razón, releí el mensaje y puse genotipo, no era lo que quería poner, de hecho son palabras que intentaba no usar. Ya me habían dicho que por usar dos palabra que conoce cualquiera y están en los periódicos cada dos por tres, es que yo quería ir de culta.... llevo todo el rato intentando no usar palabras que alguien tuviera que buscarlas en un diccionario. Ahí hay un error mío en la palabra que escribí



> No, *no lo causa un cambio en los genes como has dicho.* Los mismos genes se expresan de forma distinta en función del ambiente (no la cultura) como ya te he dicho varias veces, eso no significa que los genes hayan cambiado. Respecto al ejemplo de los zorros, eso es epigenética -y es discutible-, lo que tampoco cambia los genes, sino su expresión, *otra vez*.
> 
> La epigenética es el estudio de modificaciones en la expresión de genes *que no se encuentra en la secuencia del ADN* y estas modificaciones son heredables.



Lo cambian los genes. Dos personas con situaciones culturales y ambientales idénticas tendrán dos alturas diferente, porque la diferencia es genética
Dos gemelos idénticos con los mismos genes pero dos situaciones culturales y ambientales totalmente distintas tendrán alturas diferentes.

Por supuesto que el tema de los zorros es discutible el motivo, no hay en la bilogía una explicación para eso, aunque tú tengas una, hay varias y aún no hay acuerdo ni se han realizado experimentos suficientes para que se pueda dar una explicación que se pueda coger como definitiva.
Y DE HECHO TE CONTESTE QUE TU AFIRMACIÓN ESTÁ EN ENTREDICHO NO QUE FUERA FALSA.




> Por tanto *no cambian los genes*. .



Demostrado no está. Mientras no se dé una respuesta a porque pasa, todas las posibles respuestas son válidas.


> Y el color de ojos (que es lo que estamos disctutiendo y deja de irte por las ramas) está *determinado en la secuencia de ADN de forma total e inequívoca*



YO me voy por las ramas, tú argumentas con argumentos que no están demostrados y yo te señalo que no lo están. Unos mensajes atrás me pedías una revista, ahora te traigo un experimento para que veas que no todas tus afirmaciones son ciertas, y me voy por las ramas. Ves como en este foro no vale la pena traer datos? Si aportas datos te vass por las ramas, si no los aportas es que no sabes de que hablas.....

El color de los ojos no puede estar determinado inequivocamente desde el momento que una enzima que se desactiva cambia el color de ojos y la alimentación influye en esta actuación de la enzima.




> ¿Tú sabes qué es la "información genética" alma de cántaro?
> 
> "El genoma es la *totalidad de la información genética* que posee un organismo en particular y que codifica para él. Al hablar de genoma en los seres eucarióticos nos referimos sólo al ADN contenido en el núcleo, organizado en cromosomas."



Pero además de genética hay que saber leer. Y en castellano es importantísimo el contexto, porque información es lo que tiene el gen y es también la orden final que llega. Por lo tanto información genética es la del gen y se modifica al no llegar al final, esa información final es información, aunque ya no sea la genética pues la alimentación la ha cambiado. No ha cambiado la información genética ha cambiado la información (la orden)



> Es decir, los genes. Conseguir cambiar la información genética (y no su expresión) sin cambiar los genes es algo así como cambiarte la vestimenta sin cambiarte de ropa.



La información genetica no se cambia, el gen está ahí igual que estaba, pero su orden se ha cambiado, a ver si llamandolo orden en lugar de información te ayuda a ver que no mezclo ambas cosas que tú crees que estoy mezclando.



> La epigenética (aún aceptando que hayas querido decir eso, y de forma sólo válida -dudosamente- para otras cosas y en otros animales no el color de los ojos humanos) *no modifica la información genética* sino su expresión, te repito.



Habló de humanos. Fijate que he dicho que no podemos de cambiar de sexo y hay animales que son factores ambientales quienes deciden el sexo.



> ¿Tengo que volver a citar lo que has dicho?



Cita lo que quieras, también has dicho que no ibas a seguir y sigues, por mi... es tu libertad de hacer lo que quieras. Yo tengo muy claro que en un foro de este tipo, no hay obligaciones ni por educación ni por profesionalidad, ni por nada, cada uno hace lo que le da la gana, cita si quiere si no quiere no cita, insulta si quieres, firma post donde se insulta a la gente, se trae o no información según se esté ese día, se copia información de otros transformandolo en bla, bla, bla para dos mensajes después decirle que no trae información, se dice que se deja la conversación y se sigue, se mete uno con la famillia de quien le da la gana..... No me pareces una persona como para dartelas de tipo educado y listo haciendo esa pregunta, ya te he leido en varios post y ya he visto cosas que has firmado, ocmo para pensar que eres distinto el montón  Yo ya hace tiempo que hago lo mismo: lo que me da la gana



> En circunstancias normales te insultaría creo que me das demasiada pena. A ver si lo entiendes:



Curioso pensamiento.... y sobre todo curiosa afirmación. Una persona que reconoce que el insulto es su forma de comunicación 



> * ¡¡Los biólogos no han afirmado nunca que haya una influencia cultural en la activación de ninguna enzima que regule el color de ojos!!*
> 
> Aún estoy esperando que me enseñes el estudio o la cita textual con la referencia de la publicación para que la busque yo mismo :rolleye:



Y por que tengo que enseñarte nada? Yo tendré que enseñar algo, me cueste el trabajo que me cueste encontrar la información y teclearla a una persona que muestra un respeto a los demás y por lo tanto merece tal respeto. Tú eres una persona,, reconocido por ti, que en situaciones normales llega un momento en que sin que te insulten ni te provoquen, insultas. Yo misma te he leido mensajes hacia otros foreros hablando de economía donde indudablemente me has dejado claro que no meresces en absoluto mi respeto. Te he leido firmar dos post que yo sentí vergüenza ajena leyendo al tio que lo escribió y era una conversación donde yo no escribía. Qué respeto mereces?

Sólo tardé una semana, después de arribar en este foro, a aprender que aquí el esfuerzo en al conversación que yo pase depende exclusivamente de mi apetencia y que la persona con la que hablo se gane mi respeto, no cuando discute conmigo, simplemente cuando discute. Y tú no te lo has ganado y el trabajo que me cuesta buscar donde encontré entonces la información, no me apetece.

Hay muchas formas de disfrutar de una conversación. Yo sé disfrutar de forma que lo hagamos ambos. Sí doy con una persona equilibrada, que no insulta, que siempre trae referencias cuando se las piden, etc me encanta y por supuesto hago lo mismo

Si discuto con una persona que insulta, que firma insultos y desdenes a gente de esa que trae información (que hay pocas pero hay varios en el foro que da gusto leer), también sé disfrutar como ella. Y es lo que estamos haciendo ambos aquí, tú estás disfrutando con tu posición de desprecio desde el primer momento (hablé de genoma y es que voy de sobrada, o que te doy pena) y yo disfruto de la conversación justo por tenerla sin tener que demostrar nada.


----------



## MariaL. (19 Jun 2012)

Estudiante Mir dijo:


> Opción 1: Es "llevártela": El hola, Cuore, Pronto, ¡Qué me dices!...
> 
> Opción 2: Por que yo lo valgo.
> 
> ...



Sabes cual es el problema, que aquí, en este foro, las normas habituales, no se siguen y encima hay una exigencia bastante por encima de la media.

Por eso sucede que tú me pides que use cierta terminología cuando otro forero me ha dicho que voy de sobrada por usar la palabra genoma o algo así, que quiero parecer culta...... Intento usar palabras más técnicas para hacerte a ti agradable mis textos o intento ser lo más vulgar posible para no darle a él la impresión de sobrada :XX:

Uso el corrector ortográfico dando así la razón a unos cuantos foreros que con muy mala educación abordan a los otros foreros sobre sus faltas de ortografía o paso de usarlo y me solidarizo con quienes no dan importancia a estas cosillas o simplemente no tienen suficiente nivel para encontrar los fallos que encuentra su correcto? :XX:

Pues mira, yo sólo tardé una semana para aprender una cosa. Aquí hago lo que me da la gana. Me llegó una semana para aprender que aquí las discusiones hay que disfrutarlas de maneras muy distintas, salvo, con cuatro foreros, justitos cuatro, a los que siempre les citaré todo lo que afirme y a los que incluso estoy dispuesta a escribir como ellos quieran, pero del resto, no hay diferencia entre ninguno de vosotros. Usar, divertirse y tirar..... es lo que hay.

Y es lo que hay, ni pienso usar corrector ortográfico, lo desactivo al entrar en el foro, ni pienso revisar mis textos antes de enviar, ni usar la vista previa, ni buscar donde sé que está la información que traigo, con nadie del foro, salvo con 4 foreros, que al ir leyendo sus mensajes en bastante tiempo se han ganado mi respeto :XX:


----------



## INE (19 Jun 2012)

MariaL. dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo como te incluye una bandera o el sentimiento de inclusión patriótico... pero es la realidad la gente ve un trapo determinado y tiene sentimientos determinados. Tampoco entiendo que alguien necesite creer en dioses y rezar. Pero estas cosas son necesidades y por tanto tenemos que facilitar que se hagan.
> No seamos tan egocéntricos de pensar uqe si no lo entendemos es una tontería y no existe. Vivimos en un mundo donde seres diferentes tenemos necesidades difrentes, el respeto está en justo, no entender esas necesidades y no menospreciarlas, bien sea rezar, bien sea portar una bandera, bien sea tener un símbolo donde se pueda sentir incluido



Que cada uno sienta lo que le salga del coño pero que no obliguen a cambiar nada al amparo de microgrupúsculos de poder. A mí y muchos más nos ofende que cuatro decidan que el pene del león es discriminatorio pero como soy hombre mi opinión no cuenta. Es más, a muchas mujeres tampoco les importará que el león tenga pene pero como permanecen calladas su opinión no cuenta. Al final es como lo que ocurre con los niños pequeños que si haces caso al que más grita, berrea y patalea ya has perdido de antemano. No se puede cambiar una ley, escudo o costumbre porque cuatro tarados así lo pidan. No apruebo el relativismo moral y el victimismo y eso de que hay que respetar todas las creencias, necesidades o ideas es radicalemente falso o erróneo, el punto flaco de toda esta izquierda de pacotilla que bajo un enorme complejo de culpa quiere que traguemos con las imposiciones de cuatro fanáticos o histéricas. Decir no es parte del aprendizaje, como saber encajarlo. Al final nos convertimos en esclavos de minorías ridículas y fanáticas y todo ello nos debilita, enviando el mensaje de que en las sociedades occidentales "todo vale" y "todo es legítimo". Y no lo es.


----------



## MariaL. (19 Jun 2012)

INE dijo:


> Que cada uno sienta lo que le salga del coño pero que no obliguen a cambiar nada al amparo de microgrupúsculos de poder. A mí y muchos más nos ofende que cuatro decidan que el pene del león es discriminatorio pero como soy hombre mi opinión no cuenta. Es más, a muchas mujeres tampoco les importará que el león tenga pene pero como permanecen calladas su opinión no cuenta. Al final es como lo que ocurre con los niños pequeños que si haces caso al que más grita, berrea y patalea ya has perdido de antemano. No se puede cambiar una ley, escudo o costumbre porque cuatro tarados así lo pidan. No apruebo el relativismo moral y el victimismo y eso de que hay que respetar todas las creencias, necesidades o ideas es radicalemente falso o erróneo, el punto flaco de toda esta izquierda de pacotilla que bajo un enorme complejo de culpa quiere que traguemos con las imposiciones de cuatro fanáticos o histéricas. Decir no es parte del aprendizaje, como saber encajarlo. Al final nos convertimos en esclavos de minorías ridículas y fanáticas y todo ello nos debilita, enviando el mensaje de que en las sociedades occidentales "todo vale" y "todo es legítimo". Y no lo es.



Cuando los polílticos hablan dicen: los españoles quieren, el pueblo quiere, el pueblo demanda.... pero nadie hace un consultivo para ver que quieren los españoles

Cuando los independentistas hablan, la mayoría es independentista, los callados no se meten pero están con ellos

Cuando habla el nacionalismo, ellos son mayoría y los que callan es por miedo.

Cuando.....

Y cuando habla INE los demás son cuatro gatos, quienes callan es porque están de acuerdo con él.

El relativismo te dice que no juzgues ideas y tales cosas, no te dice que tienes que respetarlas (sería contradictorio no juzgar y estar obligado a respetar), esa mentira la vendió mucho Juan Pablo II para hacernos creer que es así y despreciemos el relativismo. El respeto será para las personas, el mayor problema, es que quien más dice que no tiene que respetar ideas es quien más suele faltar el respeto a las personas, según mi experiencia personal y sobre todo en este foro.

Yo creo que en el fondo lo que hay en España es mucho miedo al cambio. Dime de que presumes y te diré de que padeces. Todas las campañas políticas se han hecho con el nombre del cambio, todas publicitaron cambio pero cada PEQUEÑO INTENTO DE cambio finalmente fue una lucha interna tremenda (hasta quitar una estatua, se ha convertido en una lucha interna), tan tremendan que al final nunca hubo cambio. No somos capaces ni de cambiar nuestro voto, nuestro voto pro ese cambio que nunca acaba de llegar.

No me extraña que quitarle un pene a un símbolo en el otro extremo del continente se nos convierta para nosotros en algo de división interna. Y por supuesto cada grupo considerará que el otro son cuatro pelagatos, quien calla está con él, y los dioses le asisten. 

Si aún no hemos sido capaces de ponernos de acuerdo para dar entierro digno a los muertos de la cuneta.... como vamos a ponernos de acuerdo para aceptar los cambios en las pequeñas cosas si no somos capaces de llegar a ellos en las verdaderamente importantes?


----------



## afectopuro (28 Jun 2012)

todoayen dijo:


> Vivir en sociedad implica perder libertades por el bien común.
> 
> A usted le molesta pararse en los semáforos o no poder conducir por la acera? No, porque obtiene un bien mayor, la existencia del tráfico rodado.
> 
> ...



Diga que sí. Defiendo el derecho de sus hijos a cagar en la calle y retozar en el cesped. Y el empleo que daría lo de perseguir anos caninos ni le cuento.


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Jun 2012)

Hasta ahora sabíamos que pedir la tutela compartida en caso de divorcio era cosa de hombres machistas y maltradores -Ayn Randiano colgó un video feminazi denunciandolo-, ahora la lista de cargos se amplía.. si meas de pie también serás un monstruo patriarcal. Además de un guarro. Y ten cuidado, vigila como te sientas en el autobus, porque lo mismo incurres en opresión patriarcal y sexual a la vez. 

Y me temo que como mi comentario no rezuma precisamente adhesión plena y entusiasta a estos postulados yo también soy un casi maltratador apologeta del terrorismo machista.


----------



## Alfaro (15 Jul 2012)




----------



## Joaquim (9 Jul 2020)

Este hilo es de Junio de 2012, ya ha llegado a España.

El panfleto satánico eldiario en su línea genocida contra la población española , ahora sugiere que los hombres orinen sentados para feminizarlos más

Pon socialistas a gobernar, y te terminarán regulando hasta como tienes que mear.


----------



## amigos895 (9 Jul 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Este hilo es de Junio de 2012, ya ha llegado a España.
> 
> El panfleto satánico eldiario en su línea genocida contra la población española , ahora sugiere que los hombres orinen sentados para feminizarlos más
> 
> Pon socialistas a gobernar, y te terminarán regulando hasta como tienes que mear.



xd, estos rojos, ellos meando de pie y diciendo al los no rojos que deben sentarse.


----------



## Hamazo (9 Jul 2020)

Que hijos de puta. todo el mundo sabe que la prostata se mejora mucho con la masturbacion controlada, y con tomar vitamina d especialmente la D3 y K2, que estan curiosamente relacionadas con los huesos. No recuerdo el porque, pero la prostata se controlaba enormemente.

Por otro lado, confirmado por varios estudios, se puede conseguir un agrandamiento de pene de 2 cm con dosis altas de ambas vitaminas. En thundersplace lo probaron algunos usuarios y funciono. El problema es que se puede convertir en algo toxico para higado y riñones, y tiene que ser progresivo. La prostata la deja como nueva.

Si no recuerdo mal creo que eran 10 mil IU diarios.


----------



## El amigo (9 Jul 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados
> 
> Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar
> 
> ...



Y cómo lo van a comprobar.? Van a poner a una tía en los baños masculinos?


----------



## perrosno (9 Jul 2020)

NWO a toda machine, van cumpliendo la agenda de gilipolleces, día a día se superan, espero que sea un fake como una catedral


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Jul 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> la iniciativa presentada por Viggo Hansen, del Partido de la Izquierda.



ah, la izquierda, claro...

no fue en suecia donde lanzaron el aparatito ese para que las mujeres mearan de pie?...


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jul 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> NWO a toda machine, van cumpliendo la agenda de gilipolleces, día a día se superan, espero que sea un fake como una catedral



Ojalà fuera Fake....

El panfleto satánico eldiario en su línea genocida contra la población española , ahora sugiere que los hombres orinen sentados para feminizarlos más


----------



## Joaquim (1 Mar 2022)

Ahora las Nekanes Socialistas en el País Asco te dirán que tamaño puede tener tu habitación, y donde puedes poner el váter en TU casa...






Paranoia normativa: Los dormitorios no podrán ser suites con baño en el PV


El Pater Familias no puede destacar con un dormitorio mejor en su propia casa. Las charos de mierda acomplejadas haciendo leyes de mierda, ninguneando al que se parte los cuernos llevando la manduca a casa. TARAOS, QUE SOIS UNOS TARADOS DE MIERDA!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lefri (2 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una región sueca propone que los hombres meen sentados
> 
> Animan a los niños de las guarderías a sentarse para orinar
> 
> ...



Por mi, como si los suecos me la quieren sujetar mientras meo. Eso sí, sacudirmela, las suecas.

Joaquin, me estás decepcionando con este tipo de hilos


----------



## jolu (2 Mar 2022)

Se pueden ir Perro Chancez y los suecos a tomar por culo, con lo a gusto que me quedo a mear entre dos coches o en una esquina, sólo falta que me tenga que llevar una silla a la calle.
Enga, todos a mear como Echoañicos.


----------



## ESC (2 Mar 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Por mi, como si los suecos me la quieren sujetar mientras meo. Eso sí, sacudirmela, las suecas.
> 
> Joaquin, me estás decepcionando con este tipo de hilos



Bueno hombre, no todo van a ser sesudos análisis. 

Qué más da.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Mar 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Por mi, como si los suecos me la quieren sujetar mientras meo. Eso sí, sacudirmela, las suecas.
> 
> Joaquin, me estás decepcionando con este tipo de hilos



Hilo del 14 de Junio de 2012.

Pero bueno, si te decepcione que denuncie políticas misándricas, represoras y liberticidas, pues que quieres que te diga, no voy a dejar de hacerlo.... ojalá deje de hacerlo porque triunfa la libertad.


----------



## Lefri (2 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Hilo del 14 de Junio de 2012.
> 
> Pero bueno, si te decepcione que denuncie políticas misándricas, represoras y liberticidas, pues que quieres que te diga, no voy a dejar de hacerlo.... ojalá deje de hacerlo porque triunfa la libertad.



Ni me había percatado que era de junio de 2012. Ya me extrañaba a mi …


----------



## Joaquim (7 Ago 2022)

La nueva ley de Belarra te multará con entre 500 y 10.000 euros si tu perra se queda preñada


El anteproyecto prohíbe la cría de todas las mascotas y obliga a esterilizar a los gatos. Solo podrán procrear los animales de los inscritos en un registro. Noticias relacionadas Belarra hará una lista con los animales legales de compañía: los no inscritos se incautarán para el zoo La ley de...




www.burbuja.info


----------

